# Panty Fly discussion



## kimmud2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok so I just signed up for this site that has underwear for $7.  I signed up for the prepay 3 month deal that was only $15 for 3 months worth. I hope the underwear is awesome, this one will be to good to be true.  Anyone else signed up for it?

Moderator note: Kimmud2 is the wife of one of the co-founders. Kimmud2 account has been banned from MakeupTalk as a shill account.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, I signed up too! I'm really not sure what to expect, but we'll see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $15 isn't too much of a gamble.


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 19, 2013)

Same here, Especially for 3 months worth.  I checked out their facebook some of the underwear looks cute so, Im excited


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

I signed up for the 3 month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was subbed to Ditsies but at $12 a pop this is a much better deal than that.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 19, 2013)

What plan did everyone sign up under? I did the Mix and Match option. I'm a little nervous about the fit and quality, but it'll be hard to know until we try it!


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I signed up for the sleek and sexy option but I might change next month to mix it up. Yeah quality will be interesting for the price. We will see they said it would be mailed out tomorrow so .....


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

i chose mix it up. they told me that mine would be shipped today but i haven't heard from them...i don't think they send out tracking numbers.


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 20, 2013)

I signed up for the 3 month mix plan. not a big gamble I suppose


----------



## LLwynog (Mar 20, 2013)

3 month mix for me too. I'm really curious to see how the quality is.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 20, 2013)

Trying out the 3 months...I need new undies badly!


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 20, 2013)

I subbed too -- I'm excited for this one (though I can't think of anything I need less than more underwear unless it's more monthly subscriptions)!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 20, 2013)

Wooo! I love that they include bigger sizes. That is a major plus with me. Looks like I have another monthly sub!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 20, 2013)

Got the three month deal in mix it up, hopefully this turns out to be a good sub.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone else get an email about Panty Fly suspending your automatic payments through Paypal? I bought the 3 month thing....very odd.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 20, 2013)

I definitely dont NEED new undies but you can never have too many.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i did 3 month mix option.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 20, 2013)

I emailed them about it. Got a reply in less than 15mins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> said they suspend it so it wont be a recurring payment.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, I just got a reply as well! Their customer service is killing it right now...so impressed.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know! they are amazing so far. It's kinda weird that it's owned by two guys lol but whatever. maybe they know what's sexy?? lol


----------



## KayEss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! they are amazing so far. It's kinda weird that it's owned by two guys lol but whatever. maybe they know what's sexy?? lol


 Maybe they know what my boyfriend will find sexy...we have very different opinions on that sometimes! I kind of like the surprise element of it. I don't ever really try different brands/colors/styles because I don't want to take a risk on something I might hate, so I just buy what I already like. My fear is that these will be trashy, uncomfortable, and fit badly, particularly because they're so cheap...crossing my fingers otherwise though!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they know what my boyfriend will find sexy...we have very different opinions on that sometimes! I kind of like the surprise element of it. I don't ever really try different brands/colors/styles because I don't want to take a risk on something I might hate, so I just buy what I already like. My fear is that these will be trashy, uncomfortable, and fit badly, particularly because they're so cheap...crossing my fingers otherwise though!


 ditto! but i mean at $1.50ish per pair it's worth the risk lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, even if the quality ends up being lame, at least I can use them as a stash of "that time of the month" undies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha, I was thinking the exact same thing.  Period panties...


----------



## KayEss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, even if the quality ends up being lame, at least I can use them as a stash of "that time of the month" undies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I thought of this as well. But if they fit very poorly then I probably still won't wear them, even then. But if they're ugly and comfy, then perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Update...... I just got home and my white envelope had arrived, it was not in a box but an envelope, the underwear is kinda plain but actually pretty good quality, made by American apparel, which is surprising there stuff is expensive.  I also received a letter in with the Undies, pretty neat.  I cant wait to hear from the rest of everyone on their packages, I am posting some pics of what came.  The shipping according to the envelope was $1.57 so for 3 month's shipping alone will be almost $5.  That leave $10 for 9 pairs of underwear, at just a $1 a pair, Definite winner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I have also included a copy of the letter that came with them, hope I don't ruin it for anyone else waiting to see theirs, but from what I gather not everyone gets exactly the same underwear all at same time,  so who knows 

.  



Letter included:

Panty FIy       Dear Members,   Has it been a month already? First, I would like to thank everyone for all of the great input we have gotten from our members last month. We have already made some changes and are always looking to improve our service and make your experience better. As always and for our new members this month you can email any customer service questions to [email protected] . We try and monitor this24/7 and respond as quickly as possible. We are hoping to have a customer service phone number up and running starting in May/une. We are also going to be adding the feature to change your membership monthly to receive socks, razors, or other great products all for the same low price. Although underwear rocks. We realize not everyone needs 36 pairs of underwear a year. So we are working to add other products and create other 57 plans. That will be starting in Maylune as well. Should you have any suggestions on this please let us know at [email protected] We are working with designers and manufactures to create our own brand and will be having it manufactured right here in the U.S. to offer more varieties and styles of underwear. This will also be starting in Mayflune. We would like to thank all of our loyal members and want you to know we will be improving our site and membership experiences on an ongoing basis. We thrive to offer quality underwear while keeping our prices low. A lot goes in to finding underwear that has quality and includes shipping for only $7 a month. We are dedicated to this cause and want you to know that starting in May/une you will be able to log into your account and select the underwear your want each month or you carf leave it as a mystery whichever you prefer. Remember in everything that you do stay comfortable. Jason @ Panty Fly


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting this Kim! The curious itty has been killing me! Those are cute. Do they fit well? I'm looking forward to hearing more reviews!


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Have not tried them on yet, but will be in the morning.  Material was better than thought though, figured cheap thin was once and forget it, we will see,


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I know this is off topic but anyone have any other subs they wouldn't mind sharing with me?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures, looks better than what I was expecting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

I wonder how the sizes run.. I am contemplating signing up.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2013)

OMG so excited, thanks for posting!! I signed up 3 days ago so I hope to get mine soon!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2013)

also as much as they have amazing CS, their constant grammatical errors and types gets to me lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

Never mind the sizing, lol, just found the chart! Duh, anyways, I'm in! The pic looks like decent undies and that's pretty cheap., so why not try then out for a month or two?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Never mind the sizing, lol, just found the chart! Duh, anyways, I'm in! The pic looks like decent undies and that's pretty cheap., so why not try then out for a month or two?


 i just looked too...hmmm why didn't they have XS as an option? XS is my size!! I hope the S isn't too big on me...the size S for ditsies was too big.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

also as much as they have amazing CS, their constant grammatical errors and types gets to me lol

 

Yep, but we'll see, sometimes I can overlook poor English if the service is great.


----------



## kamanda85 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I'll have to sign up for this one next! Those look decent especially for the price!


----------



## NoalaniAuroras (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't seem to find how to sign up for the 3 month option. Is it not going anymore?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NoalaniAuroras* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't seem to find how to sign up for the 3 month option. Is it not going anymore?


 Hmm the site looks the same to me. You can use this link and it should work: http://shop.pantyfly.com/special-pricing


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 22, 2013)

I ordered because it seems like an AMAZING deal. I love adorable undies and pajamas but I'm so used to buying from VS at $10+ a pair. This seems a bit too good to be true. I'm a little bit skeptical but I'm hoping for the best. Their grammar's a little funny though... "$15.00 USD for each month". 

The pathway to payment was a little bit funky too but after selecting my order about three times, it seem to have worked! I'm excited!


----------



## tropicatrina (Mar 22, 2013)

I signed up for the Sleek and Sexy $15 deal three days ago and my package arrived today! I wasn't expecting it to come so fast, it was in a white envelope that fit nicely into my small PO box. That was a huge relief for me, because I didn't want it to come in a package that screamed PANTIES all over. Embarrassing. 

 



No little surprises or anything, just a letter from the founders. I'm a normal size 4 or size 28 in pants, and the smalls fit me just fine. The red thong and the blue panties are both from American Apparel, one is 95% cotton and the other is 100% cotton. I really do not like the purple ones they sent me, it was from a brand called MaMia, looks like something you would find at a Marshall's or a TJMaxx, so I'm not too unhappy with it. It was a little smaller than the American Apparel ones so it wasn't as comfortable as I would've liked. 

So far so good! I'm happy I subscribed!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tropicatrina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the Sleek and Sexy $15 deal three days ago and my package arrived today! I wasn't expecting it to come so fast, it was in a white envelope that fit nicely into my small PO box. That was a huge relief for me, because I didn't want it to come in a package that screamed PANTIES all over. Embarrassing.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the post! unfortunately I may have to give all my pairs away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm a size 0 and 24 waist...I don't think the smalls will work for me. Damn...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 22, 2013)

I think pantyflys needs give me a kick back for mentioning them on another thread and getting this outpouring of MUT subscribers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tropicatrina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the Sleek and Sexy $15 deal three days ago and my package arrived today! I wasn't expecting it to come so fast, it was in a white envelope that fit nicely into my small PO box. That was a huge relief for me, because I didn't want it to come in a package that screamed PANTIES all over. Embarrassing.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the notes on the envelope, I was soooo nervous it would let all my neighbors, mailman, and family see that I'm subscribing to underwear now hahah. I like how both of the blues look despite that you didn't like one of them so much... They're still cute though! But it makes me a little nervous because I usually wear a size small in Victoria Secret and they're like size 24~26 and probably around a normal size 0~1. I compared their size charts to VS and they relatively matched at the time I made my purchase - I'm scared they might not fit now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they will!


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 23, 2013)

When I signed up I asked them this, they said "if I got my size wrong to simply email them. They would update the size and send  out a one time replacement for free the next day."  Pretty neat so if the size is wrong just email them at [email protected] and they will fix it


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I signed up I asked them this, they said "if I got my size wrong to simply email them. They would update the size and send  out a one time replacement for free the next day."  Pretty neat so if the size is wrong just email them at [email protected] and they will fix it


 awesome! i hope if it's too big for me they'll refund me then since they don't have XS


----------



## LLwynog (Mar 23, 2013)

I signed up for the mixed bag on Monday and here's what i rec'd today:





I'm really thrilled with what I got and checking American Apparel website these 3 pairs are a $40 value. Awesome!


----------



## klg534 (Mar 23, 2013)

I got mine today after signing up like last week (super fast!!!) and I got three of the same, in different colors. But for $5 as long as its comfortable how can I go wrong?!


----------



## Freezymama (Mar 23, 2013)

> I signed up for the mixed bag on Monday and here's what i rec'd today:
> 
> I'm really thrilled with what I got and checking American Apparel website these 3 pairs are a $40 value. Awesome!


 These look super cute and comfy. Glad I signed up! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 23, 2013)

Ahh! Everyone's orders look so cute! I'm bummed I'm on vacation...my package is probably waiting for me at home!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 23, 2013)

I just got my second ditsies order, it's completely see through! AHHH I don't like that!! Lol I think pantyfly will work better with my comfort level lol


----------



## crescentmoon (Mar 24, 2013)

Because of this thread I subscribed. I am plus sized so I am nervous but I always need underwear.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 25, 2013)

I ordered Xl, my size in any underwear brand including american apparel, and two of the 3 pairs i received were too small!



> Because of this thread I subscribed. I am plus sized so I am nervous but I always need underwear.Â


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey email them and let them know, their customer service rocks, they will probably offer to send you out two replacements, let them know what happened.  Did you get american apparel?  Im confused if you wear a size in american apparel, you got american apparel and they didnt fit????   What kind of package did you order the barely or the sleek ones?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Because of this thread I subscribed. I am plus sized so I am nervous but I always need underwear.Â


 I'm fluffy too (16/18 usually) and I ordered the 3xl I think. I figure I can shrink them if they're too big and then change my size for the next month.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered Xl, my size in any underwear brand including american apparel, and two of the 3 pairs i received were too small!


 I usually wear S for most brands, but according to their sizing I was an M.

I guess that's a good thing I decided to measure myself before I purchased the subscription.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay...I know, I'm 12...but this typo is funny...LOL.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay...I know, I'm 12...but this typo is funny...LOL.


 omg lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fluffy too (16/18 usually) and I ordered the 3xl I think. I figure I can shrink them if they're too big and then change my size for the next month.


 how are you finding these sizes? they only have S,M,L and XL listed on the site...


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Different styles have different sizes. The typo where did it come from, they must of already fixed it.  LOL that is to funny


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Different styles have different sizes. The typo where did it come from, they must of already fixed it.  LOL that is to funny


 LOL just on one of the main pages...was still there a couple of hours ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 25, 2013)

so i just got my package...and i had to PAY the mailman .72 cents because pantyfly didn't put enough postage on it LOL. I got one of those brief looking ones in white (meh...don't like those) the hipsters in navy which i like. and a thong in light pink with fuschia hearts lol (also meh, don't like pink and don't like thongs!!). but i'll wear them all and it was worth what I spent on it!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 25, 2013)

> http://shop.pantyfly.com/underwear-size They currently have S-3X available on the subs, it seems...


 I haven't received mine yet but I did get the 3xl so we'll see.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i just got my package...and i had to PAY the mailman .72 cents because pantyfly didn't put enough postage on it LOL. I got one of those brief looking ones in white (meh...don't like those) the hipsters in navy which i like. and a thong in light pink with fuschia hearts lol (also meh, don't like pink and don't like thongs!!). but i'll wear them all and it was worth what I spent on it!


 Oh man, that's not good =/ After going through the 2 pages previous to this post I was READY to pay them - now this has me on the fence! Haha but everyone says their CS is great so maybe shoot them an email? Maybe you'll get a free pair for your troubles! =]


----------



## hiheather (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't understand how you have to pay the mailman? Wouldn't postage have to be paid in full before the package even got handed off to the post office?


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Never heard of having to pay the postman money, I think you got hustled by your mail man, my envelope had a sticker on it for $1.57, not stamps. Oh well, Anyone else had to pay their post man??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never heard of having to pay the postman money, I think you got hustled by your mail man, my envelope had a sticker on it for $1.57, not stamps. Oh well, Anyone else had to pay their post man??


 LOL. Maybe her mailmain really, really wanted a candy bar and didn't have enough change on him?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 25, 2013)

Idk, I've heard of that with some people with trades and stuff. I don't know how it happens, but I guess it does.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah i trust my mailman. he said that sometimes that happens (idk how that works out though...) mine had a sticker on it for 1.52 as well...maybe they added delivery confirmation to it or something at the last minute?? i'll contact them and ask though just to see what they say.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 25, 2013)

OH wow, 2 thumbs up to their CS.  This is our conversation: 

*[SIZE=10pt]From:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Stephanie
*Sent:* Monday, March 25, 2013 6:38 PM
*To:* Pantyfly Web mail
*Subject:* Postage[/SIZE]

Hi,

I got my package today and I love it! Thank you! However, I wanted to let you know that I had to pay the mailman .72 cents in postage because he said that not enough postage was put on the package. I just wanted to let you know so that doesn't happen again with anyone else or any other packages.

Thanks,

Stephanie


[SIZE=11pt]Hey Stephanie,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]   I just got your email forwarded to me, my name is Jason one of the founders of Panty Fly.  We literally send out thousands of Packages every month and this has never happened.  You are our first.  I apologize as this is  kind of embarrassing.  My number one goal when I founded Panty Fly was to offer customer service like no other company could.  I have refunded your full amount that you paid through Paypal, and you will continue to get your next two months on us.  Please accept my sincere apologies and I give you my word you will not have to pay the post man next month. Thanks for bringing this to our attention and have a great day.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jason[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]CEO Panty Fly[/SIZE]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i trust my mailman. he said that sometimes that happens (idk how that works out though...) mine had a sticker on it for 1.52 as well...maybe they added delivery confirmation to it or something at the last minute?? i'll contact them and ask though just to see what they say.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just kidding, I've heard of it happening with trades before!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm glad they took care of you!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 25, 2013)

I thanked him and told him they have a growing fan base on MuT . It's funny, i've never seen a sub gain this much interest before on the forum in such a short time (but then again I'm not always on the forums, I usually just keep track of the ones i'm following)


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats what I call service ! I had to send a email to change the size after I placed my order and in 15 minutes they emailed back ! I wish some other subs would take note !!



> OH wow, 2 thumbs up to their CS. Â This is our conversation:Â  *From:*Â Stephanie *Sent:*Â Monday, March 25, 2013 6:38 PM *To:*Â Pantyfly Web mail *Subject:*Â Postage Hi, I got my package today and I love it! Thank you! However, I wanted to let you know that I had to pay the mailman .72 cents in postage because he said that not enough postage was put on the package. I just wanted to let you know so that doesn't happen again with anyone else or any other packages. Thanks, Stephanie Hey Stephanie, Â Â  I just got your email forwarded to me, my name is Jason one of the founders of Panty Fly.Â  We literally send out thousands of Packages every month and this has never happened.Â  You are our first.Â  I apologize as this is Â kind of embarrassing.Â  My number one goal when I founded Panty Fly was to offer customer service like no other company could.Â  I have refunded your full amount that you paid through Paypal, and you will continue to get your next two months on us.Â  Please accept my sincere apologies and I give you my word you will not have to pay the post man next month. Thanks for bringing this to our attention and have a great day. Jason CEO Panty Fly


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH wow, 2 thumbs up to their CS.  This is our conversation:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2013)

All right you guys talked me into it!  Just signed up for a 3 month subscription.

Already had to contact their customer service, I could not figure out where to put shipping address vs billing address, and I do NOT want them sending panties to my aunt!  (that's where my billing address is)  I'm crossing my fingers that they're just as awesome as I've seen in this thread!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm signing up. I love panties hahaha....and this is a lot cheaper than Victoria's secret


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 26, 2013)

I got mine today! I went with the mix option and got two thongs and a pair of the briefs, all American Apparel. I might switch my style, I'm not big on thongs.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got mine today! I went with the mix option and got two thongs and a pair of the briefs, all American Apparel. I might switch my style, I'm not big on thongs.


 same here, i may change the style as well. I like the crazy prints on the thongs though! I wish the briefs were like that but I know AA only does simple solids.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 27, 2013)

The MamaMia looks like super briefs. Have anyone received their Barely There? I might want to switch after receiving this. Not terrible but it wasn't as cute as shown in the pictures. Definitely got what I paid for, I suppose.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i trust my mailman. he said that sometimes that happens (idk how that works out though...) mine had a sticker on it for 1.52 as well...maybe they added delivery confirmation to it or something at the last minute?? i'll contact them and ask though just to see what they say.


 Its happened to me, even from companies. They keep mine at the post office until I bring them 30 cents or whatever.


----------



## messylaughter (Mar 27, 2013)

I am excited I signed up for this one today, can't wait to get my first one, I just hope with a rush of new subscribers the quality doesn't tank or the price go straight up LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 27, 2013)

So I was concerned about sizes and the S fits well! I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Unfortunately the briefs remind me of boys lol so I don't feel comfortable wearing them! I tried them out and was immediately freaked out lol.  But the hipster and the thong are pretty!


----------



## boxqueen (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got my three panties today and they are great! I did the mix it up  option and got cute boyshorts, a thong and a smaller thong and they all fit awesome. I wear a 6 or an 8 and ordered a Large and they fit perfect. They are all american apparel and fairly plain, not a bad thing, and i'm super excited for next month's package! Definitely glad I signed up for the $15/3 month deal


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am nervous to sign up with the wrong size.... Pretty sure I'm a medium at Victoria's secret. I have a pretty small waist and some booty...definitely not a small, but not sure my butt would make me a large. I'm still in juniors clothes (haha) and I wear like an 11 in those bottoms.....hmmmm


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am nervous to sign up with the wrong size....
> 
> Pretty sure I'm a medium at Victoria's secret. I have a pretty small waist and some booty...definitely not a small, but not sure my butt would make me a large. I'm still in juniors clothes (haha) and I wear like an 11 in those bottoms.....hmmmm


 *Not being rude just trying to be helpful!*

I'm also small-waisted but big bootied, lol. But I wear like a 5/6 in junior's jeans, and fit good into medium underwear - so maybe the large would work better for you since you're more of an 11? even if it doesn't, you can email them &amp; they'll update the size and send out a one time replacement (according to a previous post on this thread.) It seems like they use more than one brand though, so I'd go with the size you buy most often anyways. Better to have them arrive a little too big than a little too small!


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, they do. When you sign up and order a size.  If the get the correct size you ordered but they do not fit then you can email them, and they offer a one time free size replacement.  Plus they said starting in May/June they will be offering a option for people to pick their underwear if they want or they can keep it a mystery.  It was in the newsletter that came with their package.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 30, 2013)

> *Not being rude just trying to be helpful!* I'm also small-waisted but big bootied, lol. But I wear like a 5/6 in junior's jeans, and fit good into medium underwear - so maybe the large would work better for you since you're more of an 11? even if it doesn't, you can email them &amp; they'll update the size and send out a one time replacement (according to a previous post on this thread.) It seems like they use more than one brand though, so I'd go with the size you buy most often anyways. Better to have them arrive a little too big than a little too small!


 Thanks! Almost ALL my drawes (haha) are mediums and from Victoria's secret, but maybe I'll go with a large to be safe. It's weird how bodies can be the same size in clothing but you could never tell. Or someone could look way smaller than you, but weigh more or wear a bigger size. I'm trying to hold back and not subscribe, but I really want to. Just a matter of time


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 30, 2013)

I just wish mine would arrive already!


----------



## kamanda85 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wish mine would arrive already!


 Me too! I got paid yesterday and the first thing I did this morning was subscribe! Can't wait to see what styles I get!


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Almost ALL my drawes (haha) are mediums and from Victoria's secret, but maybe I'll go with a large to be safe. It's weird how bodies can be the same size in clothing but you could never tell. Or someone could look way smaller than you, but weigh more or wear a bigger size.* I'm trying to hold back and not subscribe, but I really want to. Just a matter of time*


 ME TOO!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 30, 2013)

I got my first delivery yesterday!  I definitely have to email them and ask for no more thongs!  I made the mistake of asking for a "mix it up" pack... thinking maybe I'd get one thong, one bikini, and one full coverage, but NO.  One pair of briefs in red (very plain, but comfortable!), a nude &amp; black striped thong (I love it!) and a FLUORESCENT yellow one with black zebra print on the front!  




  Don't get me wrong, they're cute, but whoa... bright.

I'm hoping there's a way they can send me a mix of bikini and full coverage, with no thongs!  I wear them very rarely, so now I'm well-supplied.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 31, 2013)

> I got my first delivery yesterday! Â I definitely have to email them and ask for no more thongs! Â I made the mistake of asking for a "mix it up" pack... thinking maybe I'd get one thong, one bikini, and one full coverage, but NO. Â One pair of briefs in red (very plain, but comfortable!), a nude &amp; black striped thong (I love it!) and a FLUORESCENT yellow one with black zebra print on the front! Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Don't get me wrong, they're cute, but whoa... bright. I'm hoping there's a way they can send me a mix of bikini and full coverage, with no thongs! Â I wear them very rarely, so now I'm well-supplied.


 I subscribed for mix it up as well...I don't like granny panties but i don't like thongs either. I literally wear thongs MAYBE once a month, or if I know someone else will be seeing them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The thongs you got sound adorable, but I hope they send a mix. My favorite type is string bikini.... I really like the dark pair that the girl is wearing in one of the pics on the website (bent over in a car, I think)?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 31, 2013)

The last thing in the world  I need is MORE underwear, but I'm intrigued!

Does anyone happen know when they charge/ship every month?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 31, 2013)

Answered my own question. E-mailed them and they responded in FOUR MINUTES. On a Sunday morning. On Easter. Kind of amazed!


```
It is monthly, and is 30 days from the day you sign up, if we do not change it. We can set it up whenever you would like if you pay via credit card, if you sign up with paypal it is 30 days from day you sign up. We ship first order out within 48 hours of signup and each order after on the 15th of the month no matter how you sign up. Hope this answers your questions..... ----------------------------------------------- Good morning! Looking to possibly sign up for this service, but just curious if there is a certain day of the month my card would be charged and if there's a certain date you'll ship on each month? Thanks!
```
  I might be a little sleep deprived, but I'm not sure I understand. So, we're charged every month on the same day we signed up. But they ship on the 15th. So if I signed up today, the 31st, wouldn't my next box (after the first one) be shipped on the 15th &amp; then my card would be charged again on the 31st? Just seems odd that they'd ship something before they charge me for it. But again, I could be reading it wrong.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 31, 2013)

I received my pkg lightening fast. I got 2 thongs &amp; the white aa briefs. I love them all!  I was worried abt the sizing- I wear size 0 or 2, however everything looks just fine. I've already tried the thongs, and they fit fine. The briefs appear big, but I have a feeling they'll be just right!  Love this co.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my pkg lightening fast. I got 2 thongs &amp; the white aa briefs. I love them all!  I was worried abt the sizing- I wear size 0 or 2, however everything looks just fine. I've already tried the thongs, and they fit fine. The briefs appear big, but I have a feeling they'll be just right!  Love this co.


 Sad, I ordered on the 18th and still haven't received mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 31, 2013)

Same here ;(


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 31, 2013)

I haven't gotten mine yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was charged on march 20.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update...... I just got home and my white envelope had arrived, it was not in a box but an envelope, the underwear is kinda plain but actually pretty good quality, made by American apparel, which is surprising there stuff is expensive.  I also received a letter in with the Undies, pretty neat.  I cant wait to hear from the rest of everyone on their packages, I am posting some pics of what came.  The shipping according to the envelope was $1.57 so for 3 month's shipping alone will be almost $5.  That leave $10 for 9 pairs of underwear, at just a $1 a pair, Definite winner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I have also included a copy of the letter that came with them, hope I don't ruin it for anyone else waiting to see theirs, but from what I gather not everyone gets exactly the same underwear all at same time,  so who knows
> 
> ...


 
The panties I got were similar! It'll be nice to have a few more cotton panties around.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 31, 2013)

Last year some deal site had a offer of 30 pairs of assorted American Apparel underwear for $30 and said reg value was $70 I think.

And I did see that deal on the American Apparel website for a while, so seems they often have sales there.

I ended up getting a ton of many solid colour plain styles, so it was ok!


----------



## mysticalkisses (Mar 31, 2013)

I signed up for this a few days ago, and I'm super excited lol! I did the 3 months for $15 and went with the barely there style but I think for next month I will switch it to the sleek and sexy or mix it up. I will update once I get my order.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 31, 2013)

For those of you that haven't gotten your package yet, maybe you're getting next month's round since it ships on the 15th?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 1, 2013)

I emailed them and apparently it got lost and they're sending me another with tracking this time. Yay for quick customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Apr 1, 2013)

I kinda want to join! I went shopping saturday and I bought a ton of cute undies but this seems like a good deal, and I love how cs has replied fast to you guys


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 1, 2013)

I am loving this so far. I signed up for the Mix It Up package for 3 months at $15 and got 3 pairs of the exact same brief in different colors but I'm ok with that. I figured at $5/month for 3 pair, I'll be happy with whatever they send as long as I like them. I also got mine super fast. In the letter I got it said they are going to branch out and send other items (socks, razors, etc). I'm pretty excited about getting in on the ground floor with this one.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am loving this so far. I signed up for the Mix It Up package for 3 months at $15 and got 3 pairs of the exact same brief in different colors but I'm ok with that. I figured at $5/month for 3 pair, I'll be happy with whatever they send as long as I like them. I also got mine super fast. In the letter I got it said they are going to branch out and send other items (socks, razors, etc). I'm pretty excited about getting in on the ground floor with this one.


 
I agree. I usually only wear cotton panties and all three I received were cotton. I wore the first pair, which looked like boy's tighty whities and they're comfortable.


----------



## mysticalkisses (Apr 1, 2013)

Alright I got mine today! I ordered the barely there and for next month I'm switching it to the sleek and sexy. They are super cute and all american apparel.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 4, 2013)

Got my order today! Posted pictures to my blog but I got a pair of plain navy briefs, green hipsters/boyshorts with pink piping, and the same black and white striped thong that mysticalkisses got. Loving them! They were all in the right size, all American Apparel.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2013)

oh god these are hideous lol. All of mine are just plain grandma like panties. Maybe I'm too used to thongs/lacy/boyshorts, but I can't stop laughing at these. I guess I have new period panties but I'm definitely canceling. There was nothing in my package but 3 pairs of underwear. No letter, nothing. I get the feeling they just bought a bunch of repacks that stores couldn't sell because they'd been open and are sending them out to us. I can't log in to cancel...I canceled the recurring payment in paypal so that should do, but I'd like to cancel on the website...anyone have any success?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 4, 2013)

I still haven't gotten mine (ordered on the 18th). I emailed them a couple of days ago, and they said they had run out of some sizes so some went out a few days later, but I should have it by the 5th...I hope it shows up tomorrow!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 4, 2013)

I hadn't gotten any info on mine either and they just emailed me back saying my tracking shows tomorrow. Let's hope!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh god these are hideous lol. All of mine are just plain grandma like panties. Maybe I'm too used to thongs/lacy/boyshorts, but I can't stop laughing at these. I guess I have new period panties but I'm definitely canceling. There was nothing in my package but 3 pairs of underwear. No letter, nothing.
> 
> I get the feeling they just bought a bunch of repacks that stores couldn't sell because they'd been open and are sending them out to us.
> ...


 I feel the same way (hahah period panties)! I changed my subscription to the Barely There people who have it seem to receive cuter panties. I also bought the $15/3 months so I guess I'll just stick around for two more wouldn't hurt. xD


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way (hahah period panties)! I changed my subscription to the Barely There people who have it seem to receive cuter panties. I also bought the $15/3 months so I guess I'll just stick around for two more wouldn't hurt. xD


 Haha, glad I'm not alone. I think I was mix it up, but I can't log into the site to even check. I'll get my other two months but no more after that lol.


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Honestly from what I read on Reddit it is looking like if you order the XX Large, then you get the Mamia granny panties, but thats the only size.  small, mediums, and all other sizes are American Apparel, regardless of type of packages.  Probably because american apparel only goes up to X Large.  When I emailed them , about it they try and use a different brand each month.  So we will see next month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly from what I read on Reddit it is looking like if you order the XX Large, then you get the Mamia granny panties, but thats the only size.  small, mediums, and all other sizes are American Apparel, regardless of type of packages.  Probably because american apparel only goes up to X Large.  When I emailed them , about it they try and use a different brand each month.  So we will see next month.


 I ordered a large or maybe it was an XL I don't remember but one pair was definitely a large and I didn't get any american apparel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One of them didn't even say anything on the inside lol. Is Mamia a brand? I didn't get those either, but I got fruit of the loom lmao. I'll just go to walmart.


----------



## kellyrd (Apr 5, 2013)

I ordered a size up to 2xl because of the measurements on the site and the comments here. I received the 3 saddest plainest pair of fruit of the loom panties I've seen lately. And since they are standard size they are too big. Its a bad panty disaster.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2013)

> I ordered a size up to 2xl because of the measurements on the site and the comments here. I received the 3 saddest plainest pair of fruit of the loom panties I've seen lately. And since they are standard size they are too big. Its a bad panty disaster.


 lol, i am so sorry. The one pair of fruit of the looms I got were bad enough. I just don't understand this, I know they make cute underwear in larger sizes so what are they doing? To be fair though, I don't think any of the ones posted so far have been super cute except maybe a pair or two. I feel like the website was super misleading with this:




like....none of the panties posted are cute like that. They are all plain or striped at best. blah.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll add on to that, I should've read this site: "It's private. No more embarrassing underwear buying in public." WHAT? Has anyone ever been that embarrassed to buy underwear? I cannot understand this as a selling point. I'm almost ashamed that I gave money to this company.


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 5, 2013)

You are a trip, I can only imagine what you must be like in real life, It was $5 for 3 pairs delivered, OMG. Then go to VS and pay $10 a pair.   Instead of complaining who has ever been embarrassed. I have actually on more than one occasion.   If you are having an underwear crisis over this wow, I do not even know what to say.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2013)

> You are a trip, I can only imagine what you must be like in real life, It was $5 for 3 pairs delivered, OMG. Then go to VS and pay $10 a pair. Â  Instead of complaining who has ever been embarrassed. I have actually on more than one occasion. Â  If you are having an underwear crisis over this wow, I do not even know what to say. Â Â


 huh? Its all in good fun, nothing to worry over. Tone is easily misread over the internet, but I am not mad over $15, I am literally laughing out loud. (though the feminist non body shamer in me does have some serious issues with the idea that buying underwear is an embarrassing task..)


----------



## Jessica Streets (Apr 5, 2013)

I got the 3 pairs for $15, was not expecting to  much but got some nice underwear, I see some people are not happy but I am good.  Glad to have found this one.  LMAO about Granny Panties, Mine were not kinda like the others posted, I got the pink, black, and green and pink ones


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 5, 2013)

All is good from these posts even if underwear sucked, Customer service was good , email them and tell them maybe they will make it right,  Let us know..   I know they took XX off of site and said they ran out of certain sizes.


----------



## maryissa (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, i am so sorry. The one pair of fruit of the looms I got were bad enough. I just don't understand this, I know they make cute underwear in larger sizes so what are they doing? To be fair though, I don't think any of the ones posted so far have been super cute except maybe a pair or two. I feel like the website was super misleading with this:
> 
> ...


 I think they stole that picture from victoria secret. I've seen those styles at victoria secret in their pink collection.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2013)

> I think they stole that picture from victoria secret. I've seen those styles at victoria secret in their pink collection.


 Yeah it looks like that to me too.


----------



## diana16 (Apr 6, 2013)

that is an image from victoria secret, I dont know why they would take their image if they dont intend to give out those undies. When I first saw this i thought you guys would be getting those fun undies


----------



## Panty Fly (Apr 6, 2013)

First I would like to thank everyone for starting and carrying on a blog about our site.  I would also like to thank our members that have emailed us and shared some posts from Makeuptalk.com.  My name is Jason, and I am one of the founders of Panty Fly. Thanks everyone for trying out Panty Fly. We are not perfect and are growing.  We are always listening to our members and believe in transparency in our business model.   I find the last few topics on here particularly interesting.  The picture came from a blogger, who indeed was blogging about VS.    We actually did have a month when VS underwear was sent out.  This month was American Apparel, we try and find different styles and brands monthly as that is kinda the idea behind Panty Fly.  We use our power to buy large quantities of a product and then offer it to our members at discounts they can not find anywhere else.   If you anyone is not happy with what you receive from us, we offer a 100% no questions asked refund policy. So in the case of the underwear crisis, if you email customer service they will be happy to assist you.  (Email removed).   I appreciate all the feedback listed here.  I also appreciate the Makeuptalk members that emailed into me about this blog.  It is truly invaluable to hear what our members think of our service and to allow us to improve it. 

                                                                                                                                                             (Email removed)


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Panty Fly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We have your word, Jason! Thank you for the amazing customer service as of yet. The ones I received last month did not suit my taste but I look forward to next month's!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 7, 2013)

> Â Â  First I would like to thank everyone for starting and carrying on a blog about our site.Â  I would also like to thank our members that have emailed us and shared some posts from Makeuptalk.com.Â  My name is Jason, and I am one of the founders of Panty Fly. Thanks everyone for trying out Panty Fly. We are not perfect and are growing.Â  We are always listening to our members and believe in transparency in our business model. Â  I find the last few topics on here particularly interesting.Â  The picture came from a blogger, who indeed was blogging about VS.Â Â Â  We actually did have a month when VS underwear was sent out.Â  This month was American Apparel, we try and find different styles and brands monthly as that is kinda the idea behind Panty Fly.Â  We use our power to buy large quantities of a product and then offer it to our members at discounts they can not find anywhere else. Â  If you anyone is not happy with what you receive from us, we offer a 100% no questions asked refund policy. So in the case of the underwear crisis, if you email customer service they will be happy to assist you.Â  (Email removed). Â  I appreciate all the feedback listed here.Â  I also appreciate the Makeuptalk members that emailed into me about this blog.Â  It is truly invaluable to hear what our members think of our service and to allow us to improve it.Â  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  (Email removed)


 Currently I do not subscribe to this service, mostly because I have so many monthly subscriptions that I just don't need more, but I have been following this thread out of curiosity. Whenever there is a new subscription service I am always intrigued lol but because of this post I plan on giving it a shot now. Any business that cares enough to interact with their customers and wants honest imput has my support and business. My husband Is gonna kill me but I'm signing up lol.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently I do not subscribe to this service, mostly because I have so many monthly subscriptions that I just don't need more, but I have been following this thread out of curiosity. Whenever there is a new subscription service I am always intrigued lol but because of this post I plan on giving it a shot now. Any business that cares enough to interact with their customers and wants honest imput has my support and business. My husband Is gonna kill me but I'm signing up lol.


 What he doesn't know won't hurt him. Plus...it's kind of a gift for both of you..


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What he doesn't know won't hurt him. Plus...it's kind of a gift for both of you..


 
Haha!  The problem with him not knowing is that it's his credit card I use : )  I stay at home with our three little girls and he works!  He's actually really awesome and never gives me a hard time.. just teases me about all the constant packages and my makeup addiction.  I did just sign up for pantyfly a few minutes ago.. excited to get my first package!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

Well...I'm getting a bit annoyed...mine still haven't shown up! When I contacted them before, they told me I should get them by the 5th...


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 8, 2013)

I didn't get mine either so they sent out a new package today, just contact again.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't get mine either so they sent out a new package today, just contact again.


 I did contact again, they refunded my money, and said if I don't get them by Wednesday, they will send out a new package. So, good service, at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 8, 2013)

They gave me a free month. I wonder when the next shipment is?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 8, 2013)

I just signed up... will I get my first order shipped when everyone else's April order ships? Or how does it work?


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 8, 2013)

You will get Aprils sent out within 48 hours, then you will get your next month in May I believe, I know they send out within 48 hours is what they say on the site.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 9, 2013)

I signed up at least a week ago....I think it was closer to a week and a half. I haven't received anything yet but I'm not sure if I should email them or if I'm being impatient


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 9, 2013)

I would email them,  they have great CS, no biggie.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 11, 2013)

Just an FYI, they were able to remove thongs as a panty type for me (I have the mix n match sub).  I like the bikinis, but not thongs, so I didn't want to go with just the hipster/brief category.  They said it's not an option on the site, but it can be done if you email them. 

Yay!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI, they were able to remove thongs as a panty type for me (I have the mix n match sub).  I like the bikinis, but not thongs, so I didn't want to go with just the hipster/brief category.  They said it's not an option on the site, but it can be done if you email them.
> 
> Yay!


 wow that's awesome that they do that!!

also i'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but their prices increased a couple days ago, just fyi. 

edit: actually idk i think the blog I was looking at was wrong about the price changes! I'm so confused! Also...apparently I have no account or username...even though I ordered a 3 month sub...anyone else have this issue?


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow that's awesome that they do that!!
> 
> ...


 I actually emailed them about this. Jason emailed me back and said if you signed up using paypal we wouldn't have an account  but they were working on getting it where we could log in via the website. He said if we had any changes we'd like to make to our accounts until then, we could email customer service. He was awesome about getting back to me so fast. I am so impressed with their customer service overall. Hope that helps.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow that's awesome that they do that!!
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I don't have a login either, but their CS is so awesome about emailing me back right away that I don't even mind


----------



## tulosai (Apr 12, 2013)

I got my panties already last night but the seam/stitching on the front of one of them is partly undone- I'm super bummed.

Debated with myself whether to email them or not but decided I'm gonna do it.  Will see what they say.  Other than this I was really pleased- shipment was FAST, the panties were cute, and the sub is a GREAT value.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 12, 2013)

Already got an email back from them.  It was slightly abrupt but the bottom line is they will mail me a replacement pair Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very happy with their customer service!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 12, 2013)

I signed up awhile back. Had a bunch of issues with my PayPal address which got fixed but when I got my packages they sent me a 3xl in ma mia brand but the next package was american apparel in xl. I'm a big girl hence why I ordered 3xl to begin with. Wtf?? 2x and 3x aren't an option anymore BTW.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up awhile back. Had a bunch of issues with my PayPal address which got fixed but when I got my packages they sent me a 3xl in ma mia brand but the next package was american apparel in xl. I'm a big girl hence why I ordered 3xl to begin with. Wtf??
> 
> 2x and 3x aren't an option anymore BTW.


 That is really not ok.  If they've decided not to offer plus sizes anymore I can understand that, but to not tell their plus size customers is CRAZY.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is really not ok.  If they've decided not to offer plus sizes anymore I can understand that, but to not tell their plus size customers is CRAZY.


 Right? Or at least give them a refund not send them underwear in a size that didn't order. I mean...when I order something from macys they don't send me a size smaller if its out of stock.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just give up. Lol I got three pair I can wear and I'll the others to a friend. It is kinda crappy tho


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 13, 2013)

I ended up emailing them. My email was short but they resent my package. I got it today. I thought I made a mistake in ordering Large. I tried them all on and they fit. I got a blue pair of American Apparel, and they are so unsexy lol. Another pair of American Apparel, but a pink thong (much cuter). And the last pair was Victorias Secret hiphuggers....reddish color with white polka dots, and a leopard trim. These aren't sexy but kind of cute. I may email and change it to the sexier variety, but only if they can send me less thongs.


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 13, 2013)

I signed up last night at like midnight and I got shipping information this morning! Super fast! Hopefully it gets here as fast! I also wanted to sign my mom up because she's a nurse and has to wear white scrubs so all the underwear she owns are basic white. I thought this would be fun for her to have cute undies on her days off but they don't have her size! I emailed them and they said they'll be carrying larger sizes soon and to check back at the end of the month. Hopefully they're cute and not fruit of the looms like other people said they received. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gross, I'm glad they removed the fb photo some porn chick posted on their page. I'm not prudish, but it was way gross- totally inappropriate. I think she might be a spokesperson? Nonetheless, I'm glad they deleted it- I was actually going to unlike the fb page.


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Umm they sell underwear, I saw the pic and it was a chick that bought underwear they asked to have people send in pics for the facebook page.  I swear you would think the women in this forum were on the PTA,  uhhhhh, OMG a underwear company had a pic of a girl in her underwear on their facebook page.  So what.  By the way they didn't delete it so maybe you should go unlike it.  I swear, they sell underwear it was not their picture it was of a girl wearing Panty Fly underwear


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 13, 2013)

In fact did you see the new pic they posted today omg it was the founder adam in some panties,  I think it was funny as hell but the prude will probably say OMG im so offended I think it is pretty cool


----------



## KayEss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In fact did you see the new pic they posted today omg it was the founder adam in some panties,  I think it was funny as hell but the prude will probably say OMG im so offended I think it is pretty cool


 Ah, I can't see this picture or the other one on the facebook page for some reason! I think this is hilarious though. Of course a company that sells underwear is going to show photos of people in the underwear potentially. I don't find it offensive at all, just like I'm not bothered when I get an email from Victoria's Secret and it shows similar stuff. As long as no one is naked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL awesome.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Umm they sell underwear, I saw the pic and it was a chick that bought underwear they asked to have people send in pics for the facebook page.Â  I swear you would think the women in this forum were on the PTA,Â  uhhhhh, OMG a underwear company had a pic of a girl in her underwear on their facebook page.Â  So what.Â  By the way they didn't delete it so maybe you should go unlike it.Â  I swear, they sell underwear it was not their picture it was of a girl wearing Panty Fly underwear


 Ummm, you may want to ck again, because they did, indeed, delete the photo in question! And furthermore, it had nothing to do w/ any of the other photos you all are referring to, And incorrectly assuming I have a problem with. Obviously I wasn't the only one, because the owners removed the photo.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 14, 2013)

> In fact did you see the new pic they posted today omg it was the founder adam in some panties,Â  I think it was funny as hell but the prude will probably say OMG im so offended I think it is pretty cool


 The name-calling, mean girls attitude, &amp; passive aggressiveness are not necessary, as we are all adults. Just quote me or call me out, it wouldn't bother me. I take it I'm the "prude who would say, omg, I'm so offended". Again, totally uncalled for. Particularly the way you continue on without any evidence to show you knew which photo I was referring to (the one that was removed). Anyway, carry on, but please keep the pettiness out of it, and stick to the facts. Stop playing mind-reader to be "cool" or "funny" at my expense. Sorry, I just saw the photo was included in my quote lol! Too funny!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gross, I'm glad they removed the fb photo some porn chick posted on their page. I'm not prudish, but it was way gross- totally inappropriate. I think she might be a spokesperson? Nonetheless, I'm glad they deleted it- I was actually going to unlike the fb page.


What was in the photo that made it "gross"? Just out of curiosity. I'm sort of a "porn chick" by profession and I don't consider myself "gross".


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Ah, I can't see this picture or the other one on the facebook page for some reason! I think this is hilarious though. Of course a company that sells underwear is going to show photos of people in the underwear potentially. I don't find it offensive at all, just like I'm not bothered when I get an email from Victoria's Secret and it shows similar stuff. As long as no one is naked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 The reason you can't see the photo is because it was deleted. The poster created drama out of nowhere, and I got caught in her cross hairs. I agree with everything you said- I get vs, I just shopped there today, as a matter of fact. Yes, showing people in underwear is pretty much what they do. The photo I'm referencing was not anything like that. It looked like something a guy would enjoy. But it's done &amp; over and was promptly removed. I didn't even complain- the owners (who are awesome), chose to do so from a professional standpoint. My initial post was kind of a "I'm glad they removed it". Not to put myself out there to be attacked or for attempts to humiliate me.


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What was in the photo that made it "gross"? Just out of curiosity. I'm kind sort of a "porn chick" by profession and I don't consider myself "gross".


It was a little more revealing then a just a picture of a girl in underwear. I don't care, I'm not offended and I didn't think it was gross but just to be honest it wasn't a "Victoria's Secret Style" picture. It was a picture of a girl in a thong with her legs spread. It was a little more on the risque side.


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 14, 2013)

I posted the picture however the moderator deleted it.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 14, 2013)

>


 Let's hope they don't take these from one package and ship them out in another. Hahahaha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2013)

Well. Just to get back to friendly discussion. I've been thinking about subbing for the 3 month deal since I could use some underwear. How do these sizes run? I usually wear about a medium in aerie and victoria's secret.

edit: well i just compared size charts, so if panty fly's size chart is accurate i guess a VS medium would be a PF large


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 14, 2013)

Where do you find the 3 month deal? I searched the website and was unable to find it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you find the 3 month deal? I searched the website and was unable to find it?


 it's right on their site. just 3 months for $15 as opposed to $7 a month.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's right on their site. just 3 months for $15 as opposed to $7 a month.


Thanks, sorry I am not sure how I couldn't find it last time I looked.  I just ordered the mix and match in size Medium and I am usually a medium in VS Pink, so these may be a little small.  But, still excited to try everything since it was time to order new underwear anyways.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well. Just to get back to friendly discussion. I've been thinking about subbing for the 3 month deal since I could use some underwear. How do these sizes run? I usually wear about a medium in aerie and victoria's secret.
> 
> edit: well i just compared size charts, so if panty fly's size chart is accurate i guess a VS medium would be a PF large


 Do large.  I am a VS medium usually too and the PF brands that they are sending are fitting me in large just fine.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do large.  I am a VS medium usually too and the PF brands that they are sending are fitting me in large just fine.


 perfect! i was holding off confirming my order until someone actually gave some testimony. i'm always skeptical of size charts.



> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks, sorry I am not sure how I couldn't find it last time I looked.  I just ordered the mix and match in size Medium and I am usually a medium in VS Pink, so these may be a little small.  But, still excited to try everything since it was time to order new underwear anyways.


 no worries! my wording was a little awkward :] i'm going to do the mix and match too, i wear a variety of styles depending on my mood.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Apr 15, 2013)

I subscribed and got mine last week. I chose sleek &amp; sexy. The ones I got were ok, 2 styles I liked, but 1 I didn't care for the style and didn't really care for all the colour choices ( I got red, orange &amp; pink, I liked the red.) I usually wear a small, so thought they would fit, but they were too small. It's nice to know they'll allow you one exchange, but when I inquired about it through email I was not impressed with their customer service. It actually had a rude tone to the email. Anyway for the price I'm not complaining...yet. We'll see what happens when I get my next order.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribed and got mine last week. I chose sleek &amp; sexy. The ones I got were ok, 2 styles I liked, but 1 I didn't care for the style and didn't really care for all the colour choices ( I got red, orange &amp; pink, I liked the red.) I usually wear a small, so thought they would fit, but they were too small. It's nice to know they'll allow you one exchange, but when I inquired about it through email I was not impressed with their customer service. It actually had a rude tone to the email. Anyway for the price I'm not complaining...yet. We'll see what happens when I get my next order.


 I felt the same about the tone even though the response was correct!!! I kind of mentioned this on Friday because I am getting one pair replaced as it came with a seam partly undone.  They said they'll replace it, and their response was wicked quick, so in a way I can't ask for more than that but the tone to me was also really jarring.

I agree about the sizing too- I am usually a medium and ordered large and was glad I did.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribed and got mine last week. I chose sleek &amp; sexy. The ones I got were ok, 2 styles I liked, but 1 I didn't care for the style and didn't really care for all the colour choices ( I got red, orange &amp; pink, I liked the red.) I usually wear a small, so thought they would fit, but they were too small. It's nice to know they'll allow you one exchange, but when I inquired about it through email I was not impressed with their customer service. It actually had a rude tone to the email. Anyway for the price I'm not complaining...yet. We'll see what happens when I get my next order.





> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I felt the same about the tone even though the response was correct!!! I kind of mentioned this on Friday because I am getting one pair replaced as it came with a seam partly undone.  They said they'll replace it, and their response was wicked quick, so in a way I can't ask for more than that but the tone to me was also really jarring.
> 
> I agree about the sizing too- I am usually a medium and ordered large and was glad I did.


 Would you guys mind elaborating on why you thought their customer service was rude? I've only heard good things about their CS here on makeuptalk, I'd like to know what they said to rub you the wrong way :/


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys mind elaborating on why you thought their customer service was rude? I've only heard good things about their CS here on makeuptalk, I'd like to know what they said to rub you the wrong way :/


 I have also had to contact their customer service and abrupt was the word that came to my mind. I was contacting them regarding changing the sizes I receive, and while that was accomplished the email did read as though they were in a hurry - just short and to the point. Or as if they outsource their customer service possibly. Hope that helps some.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 15, 2013)

Mine to them:

Hi! I signed up on paypal earlier this week for the mix-and match and my panties arrived last night.  (my order number is xxx if that helps).

Unfortunately there is an issue with the purple American Apparel cotton bikini that I received- the hem is partly undone at the front.  It's a little hard to explain, but I don't see anywhere here that I can attach a picture- I am happy to do so if it would help your understanding.  There is essentially a string hanging out in a loop in the front that should be part of the panty stitching. The underwear is definitely not fit to be seen and I am a little scared the whole seam is going to come undone.Is there any way I can send it back to you for a replacement?I did love the style and color of all the underwear I received so thanks for that!Kate

Theirs back:

No we do not accept returns and are sorry to hear that one of them had issues. I am getting a package ready to mail out to you and should have it out by Monday, you will get an email with tracking info once sent.  It will have a replacement pair in it.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 15, 2013)

There is nothing _really _wrong with it but the tone to me just is off.  If you all think I'm crazy so be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd have lead with 'I am so sorry one of your panties had an issue!' then said something like 'There is absolutely no need to return the pair that has a problem.  Just sit tight and we'll be sending a replacement out to you ASAP, hopefully as soon as Monday.  We'll send tracking info at that time.  Have a good day!'

ETA: What I just wrote there is NO longer than what they wrote so I do think it is a tone issue not just a length/ being in a hurry issue.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is nothing _really _wrong with it but the tone to me just is off.  If you all think I'm crazy so be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I agree, an apology is always the best way to address a customer complaint. I'm sorry goes a long way.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 15, 2013)

The first sentence of their message to you seems rather short. 'No we do not accept returns.' They addressed the issue but I'm so used to the first or one of the first things from a company I write an email to is 'sorry'. Just the wording seems a bit off putting.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is nothing _really _wrong with it but the tone to me just is off.  If you all think I'm crazy so be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 No I agree with you, just wanted to see what you meant! Thanks for posting it. It does seem short - not rude, but definitely short so I understand where youre coming from!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine to them:
> 
> ...


 Not trying to defend them at all, but from my experience this is how a lot of men talk - raw and straight to the point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My husband talks to me in the same manner so I guess I'm used to it.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Not trying to defend them at all, but from my experience this is how a lot of men talk - raw and straight to the point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My husband talks to me in the same manner so I guess I'm used to it.


 Agreed! I had the same thoughts running thru my head.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not trying to defend them at all, but from my experience this is how a lot of men talk - raw and straight to the point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 This is actually what I've been assuming when I get messages from them. I found it strange at first but then realized that the company is run by men and it seems normal to me now. My dad speaks this way to his clients (via email) and he is a very nice and professional worker/boss. It's just how they communicate lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not trying to defend them at all, but from my experience this is how a lot of men talk - raw and straight to the point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 The VP of my department is this way in emails but if my boyfriend was like this I would think he was mad at me ALL the time, lol.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is actually what I've been assuming when I get messages from them. I found it strange at first but then realized that the company is run by men and it seems normal to me now. My dad speaks this way to his clients (via email) and he is a very nice and professional worker/boss. It's just how they communicate lol.


 I don't know, I wouldn't describe their messages from what I've read as "nice and professional." I think that content matters more than execution and content wise they've been spot on...but their grammar isn't up to par for professional customer service in my opinion, and a "sorry you encountered an issue!" would have helped a lot.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, I wouldn't describe their messages from what I've read as "nice and professional." I think that content matters more than execution and content wise they've been spot on...but their grammar isn't up to par for professional customer service in my opinion, and a "sorry you encountered an issue!" would have helped a lot.


 My dad also has problems with grammar since he grew up on a farm. But that doesn't make him any less educated or professional at what he does. I'm also a PhD student and make grammar mistakes probably every three sentences. It's just how I am, I have trouble with it but it doesn't mean i'm not professional.

When I say that they are still nice and professional I mean as in the way they run their business, even if it doesn't always translate that way via email for those of us that are used to a more "loving" customer service.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dad also has problems with grammar since he grew up on a farm. But that doesn't make him any less educated or professional at what he does. I'm also a PhD student and make grammar mistakes probably every three sentences. It's just how I am, I have trouble with it but it doesn't mean i'm not professional.
> 
> When I say that they are still nice and professional I mean as in the way they run their business, even if it doesn't always translate that way via email for those of us that are used to a more "loving" customer service.


I'm not trying to imply that you can't be professional if you aren't on top of things in terms of grammar. By the way, from what I've seen you don't ever make those mistakes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just think that making sure correct punctuation is used, emails are addressed properly, etc. can go a long way in portraying a good image, especially since Panty Fly is such a new company.

I remember when I was first looking at their site the bad grammar/phrasing really turned me off. My response was "um is this a scam?" Of course I gave them a shot anyway but it really gave me pause. Like I said, content &gt; proper English, but it wouldn't take much to really make their service stellar on the same level of other big subs. The actions are there, so the portrayal should be the easy part.  I still love Panty Fly though! Expecting my second package in the next few days.

Oh, and kudos on the PhD! I'm about a year into my master's and it's brutal, so I can only imagine what you're going through!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to imply that you can't be professional if you aren't on top of things in terms of grammar. By the way, from what I've seen you don't ever make those mistakes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just think that making sure correct punctuation is used, emails are addressed properly, etc. can go a long way in portraying a good image, especially since Panty Fly is such a new company.
> ...


 LOL thank you! That's because I constantly edit my posts correcting mistakes .  And I do agree, just as I go back and correct my mistakes it wouldn't hurt for them to invest in a proof reader to go that extra mile. 

Congrats on making it through your first year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is my second year of my Masters and my PhD request just got accepted. Let me tell you the first year is the worst. I was THIS close to quitting after my masters. But the second year got a lot easier (at least easier to manage) so don't give up!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 15, 2013)

It



> Not trying to defend them at all, but from my experience this is how a lot of men talk - raw and straight to the point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My husband talks to me in the same manner so I guess I'm used to it.


 It sounds more like they have responded to a bunch of emails and are getting lazy with their replies I had to email them about an issue and my email response was longer and not as to the point. I was surprised because I wrote them at 3am est and still received a response in 5mins.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Apr 15, 2013)

Just experienced their CS...the response I got was "yes that is correct"....no signature, didnt address me, nothing except those words. I mean they answered my question but not your typical bubbly CS response, fast though


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Apr 16, 2013)

> Would you guys mind elaborating on why you thought their customer service was rude? I've only heard good things about their CS here on makeuptalk, I'd like to know what they said to rub you the wrong way :/


 From my email with them, it just lacked some good customer service skills. While they did answer my question about returns (my size was too small and I was requesting a larger size), I just wanted confirmation that they would be included in next months order. They answered me by saying we don't do returns. Then when I emailed again just to make sure about getting another set in next months order they were just abrupt and slightly unprofessional. I guess it's like the other girl said, that's how guys talk, but I mean you're running a business get some communication skills.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 16, 2013)

All of this "it's how guys talk" stuff has been kind of rubbing me the wrong way. If someone said "that's how women talk" I'm sure that cries of sexism would start right away, but since it's men everyone seems to be like "oh, yes, they all speak that way, not their fault!" There are plenty of men who don't talk this way and plenty of women who do, so can we please keep gender out of it?


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, I mean both of my managers at my job [a hotel] are males and we all respond to guests concerns the same way - with good grammar, with concern and a want to correct it. I don't think being a guy is a good excuse. While they may resolve the problem (quickly) they get points there, they still have to be able to do so in a well-mannered nature. A caring one. Even if gender did play a role, they're dealing with a bunch of women, who obviously don't think the shortness of the replies are acceptable. Working in customer service, i have to agree. However, I'm willing to let it go for now because they're fixing what's wrong and doing so quickly!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I mean both of my managers at my job [a hotel] are males and we all respond to guests concerns the same way - with good grammar, with concern and a want to correct it. I don't think being a guy is a good excuse. While they may resolve the problem (quickly) they get points there, they still have to be able to do so in a well-mannered nature. A caring one. Even if gender did play a role, they're dealing with a bunch of women, who obviously don't think the shortness of the replies are acceptable. Working in customer service, i have to agree. However, I'm willing to let it go for now because they're fixing what's wrong and doing so quickly!


 +1.  I worked in food service for a LONG time and people have no idea how much of that is people skills/customer service.  Both my managers were males too and they were the best of ANYONE at that kind of thing.  Granted it was mostly verbal not written communication, but one of them said to me once that he thought I had the most potential for talking to customers of anyone there but him and to me that was the HUGEST compliment.

I also agree that I'm basically willing to let it go with this company because they are clearly committed to fixing problems, and doing it quickly.  However, they'd get even more major bonus points from  me if they did it in a bit more of a courteous manner even if this meant sending a form email to address certain concerns.  For instance I got this from little black bag today:

Hi Kate,

Thank you for shopping with Little Black Bag. Unfortunately we were not able to process your order (#xxxxxxx) because we are sold out of the ViaNova Bangle Cuff Watch ($40). We are so sorry about this! Please choose another available item on our site that is within a $10 price difference to swap out for this item. You can respond directly to this e-mail to let us know which item you'd like. Give us a few choices in case your first pick is sold out. We are very sorry for the inconvenience and we'd be happy to add an extra item to your next order for the trouble. We look forward to hearing back from you!

Delightfully yours,

Emily

It is obviously a form email in which the only personal things are my name and the item I was supposed to get, but I found this email nonetheless to be all a customer service email should be.  When I replied back I got a slightly more personalized email from the same person thanking me for responding and quickly- I guess some people must not haha.

Anyway this is sort of a tangent now.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got my shipping notification for this month! So excited!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping notification for this month! So excited!


 Me too! But it's a little bit confusing... compared to other tracking websites.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

It's come to my attention that the OP of this thread works for or is affiliated with Panty Fly and that several other employees or affiliates with Panty Fly has been posting as members. Unfortunately this violates our rules on having multiple accounts and I have contacted all the accounts in question. As a result the poll has been removed since it's a Market Research question.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's come to my attention that the OP of this thread works for or is affiliated with Panty Fly and that several other employees or affiliates with Panty Fly has been posting as members. Unfortunately this violates our rules on having multiple accounts and I have contacted all the accounts in question. As a result the poll has been removed since it's a Market Research question.


 OH jeez....thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 17, 2013)

Ugh. Glad I paid through PayPal


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well that's extremely disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's come to my attention that the OP of this thread works for or is affiliated with Panty Fly and that several other employees or affiliates with Panty Fly has been posting as members. Unfortunately this violates our rules on having multiple accounts and I have contacted all the accounts in question. As a result the poll has been removed since it's a Market Research question.


 That's disappointing. How did you find out?


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's come to my attention that the OP of this thread works for or is affiliated with Panty Fly and that several other employees or affiliates with Panty Fly has been posting as members. Unfortunately this violates our rules on having multiple accounts and I have contacted all the accounts in question. As a result the poll has been removed since it's a Market Research question.


 That's irritating because the OP got pretty involved in the thread (even went as far as to say that someone who ended up paying her mailman for for the extra postage got ripped by him). I hope you can get to the bottom of this - they probably did it to get their name out there, but that was totally unnecessary to create multiple accts! Nothing worse than a dishonest company... and if what you're saying is true, it seems like a dishonest business action. =/ Hope you get to the bottom of it, Z.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's disappointing. How did you find out?


 Not sure how Zadi found out but I don't have anything better to do and can't sleep so I sleuthed through the thread up to page 3. Saw several accts with postings either only on here or here and one or two other threads and that's it. Weird!


----------



## EmGee (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of this "it's how guys talk" stuff has been kind of rubbing me the wrong way. If someone said "that's how women talk" I'm sure that cries of sexism would start right away, but since it's men everyone seems to be like "oh, yes, they all speak that way, not their fault!" There are plenty of men who don't talk this way and plenty of women who do, so can we please keep gender out of it?


I've had to deal with store managers at many types of stores and the one that was most impolite was a woman who managed a chain store that sells car parts and also carries food, house stuff.

I was sent to the store to do some market research thing and had to speak to the manager and the lady actually used swear words while she worked?

I was not there to evaluate how the manager spoke, so did not say anything to her about it- but was quite surprised.

The next week I had to do some market research at a car parts store and I thought the guys working there would have been much louder, but they were all very polite and extremely professional.

I actually ended up buying something while there and staff was very helpful.

I don't think you can really say guys always talk a certain way- I have a lot of guy friends and they all do not talk the same way.

A couple of my  guys friends only have high school and when they do work and type it is extremely professional.

One of them has a computer store and they deal with a lot of email there.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that's extremely disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's come to my attention that the OP of this thread works for or is affiliated with Panty Fly and that several other employees or affiliates with Panty Fly has been posting as members. Unfortunately this violates our rules on having multiple accounts and I have contacted all the accounts in question. As a result the poll has been removed since it's a Market Research question.


 That explains the 'tude lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's irritating because the OP got pretty involved in the thread (even went as far as to say that someone who ended up paying her mailman for for the extra postage got ripped by him). I hope you can get to the bottom of this - they probably did it to get their name out there, but that was totally unnecessary to create multiple accts! Nothing worse than a dishonest company... and if what you're saying is true, it seems like a dishonest business action. =/ Hope you get to the bottom of it, Z.


 That was me that had that happen (the postage). and it was true! I don't work for the company. and Jason really did email me right away trying to make it right. I haven't had any weird or abrupt emails from them so I'm probably going to stick with them but this is definitely a disappointment.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 17, 2013)

> That's irritating because the OP got pretty involved in the thread (even went as far as to say that someone who ended up paying her mailman for for the extra postage got ripped by him). I hope you can get to the bottom of this - they probably did it to get their name out there, but that was totally unnecessary to create multiple accts! Nothing worse than a dishonest company... and if what you're saying is true, it seems like a dishonest business action. =/ Hope you get to the bottom of it, Z.


 I agree with you regarding how poorly this reflects on the business. I am horrified to see who the poster is that is affiliated with this co. I wouldn't want an unprofessional, vicious person representing my business (even as a shill). In fact, it draws more unwanted attn to the co. It did for me, anyway. This seals it though- I am definitely not continuing with this outfit. Business people need to realize, people on mut are savvy, and the truth always comes out. I almost posted about this place to my family on fb. So happy I didn't! Also glad I used PayPal!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with you regarding how poorly this reflects on the business. I am horrified to see who the poster is that is affiliated with this co. I wouldn't want an unprofessional, vicious person representing my business (even as a shill). In fact, it draws more unwanted attn to the co. It did for me, anyway.
> 
> This seals it though- I am definitely not continuing with this outfit. Business people need to realize, people on mut are savvy, and the truth always comes out. I almost posted about this place to my family on fb. So happy I didn't! Also glad I used PayPal!


 I feel the same as you, and am so thankful I already canceled my paypal payments. Why would attacking your customer base seem like a good business plan? Yuck. And the fact that they'd lie about this makes me more suspicious, their "connections" get them the underwear? Seems more like unwanted clearanced out open packages got them the underwear. Mixed with using someone elses ads for their underwear...I don't know. Shady shady.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dakota750 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are a trip, I can only imagine what you must be like in real life, It was $5 for 3 pairs delivered, OMG. Then go to VS and pay $10 a pair.   Instead of complaining who has ever been embarrassed. I have actually on more than one occasion.   If you are having an underwear crisis over this wow, I do not even know what to say.





> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm they sell underwear, I saw the pic and it was a chick that bought underwear they asked to have people send in pics for the facebook page.  I swear you would think the women in this forum were on the PTA,  uhhhhh, OMG a underwear company had a pic of a girl in her underwear on their facebook page.  So what.  By the way they didn't delete it so maybe you should go unlike it.  I swear, they sell underwear it was not their picture it was of a girl wearing Panty Fly underwear





> Originally Posted by *kimmud2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In fact did you see the new pic they posted today omg it was the founder adam in some panties,  I think it was funny as hell but the prude will probably say OMG im so offended I think it is pretty cool


 Wow, so all of these posts are from Panty Fly or someone affiliated with them?  No wonder!  I didn't think this sounded like the usual polite and friendly ladies on this site.  I was considering subscribing, but I'm not giving someone like this my business.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, Dakota, I didn't even notice that was the same chick who snapped at playedin! I started looking back at earlier pages, and the spokes lady (who first got me suspicious w/ inappropriate crotch-shots) actually posted on this thread. I can't believe I missed it. Obviously a shill- she has two posts on mut, and just signed up. I will say this: they were smarter than the avg bear, going abt this campaign. They weren't as obvious as many shills are (there were some light criticisms of underwear). However, the lady who started snapping at everyone on here in her childlike way, also seemed too interested in everyone's orders. Played, if I paid $15, is that a one time thing, or should I contact PayPal also?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Played, if I paid $15, is that a one time thing, or should I contact PayPal also?


 I'm looking at their website. If you paid $15 then you paid for a three month subscription that looks like it will renew after three months.



​


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, Dakota, I didn't even notice that was the same chick who snapped at playedin! I started looking back at earlier pages, and the spokes lady (who first got me suspicious w/ inappropriate crotch-shots) actually posted on this thread. I can't believe I missed it. Obviously a shill- she has two posts on mut, and just signed up. I will say this: they were smarter than the avg bear, going abt this campaign. They weren't as obvious as many shills are (there were some light criticisms of underwear). However, the lady who started snapping at everyone on here in her childlike way, also seemed too interested in everyone's orders.
> 
> Played, if I paid $15, is that a one time thing, or should I contact PayPal also?


What zadi said, you paid for a three month autorenewing subscription. I just canceled the autorenew you can do it through your paypal by logging in then going to your profile then clicking my money. I didn't ask for a refund or anything because I subbed at my own risk, but I have zero interest in giving anymore money to a company who treats their customers like this.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know what to think about this new information. Has anyone received there second month?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine shipped, but hasn't yet arrived. I went to PayPal to "my money". Pf shows my sub as being "suspended". I tried to delete it, but it won't. I hope I'm not going to be renewed next month. I may e-mail the owner to ensure I'm unsubscribed. He really needs to change a few things, because customers don't like dishonesty. I had no problems with this company until today. I no longer trust them, and their spokespeople are not people I'd want representing my co.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

That's the problem when a company uses a shill and it comes to light a shill was used. People lose trust and once you lose trust with a customer you're going to lose that customer.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 17, 2013)

Cancelled my recurring payment. Because every time I click this thread it gets shadier. For realzies, I'm starting to get nervous about wearing these. Even if I wash them first and they are clearly brand new with tags.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm definitely glad I hesitated on subbing. I'll take the "embarrassment" of buying my underwear in public at Victoria's Secret instead


----------



## diana16 (Apr 17, 2013)

Well Im glad i didnt sub, I love going out and buying undies so I'll keep my money and buy cute ones somewhere else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the problem when a company uses a shill and it comes to light a shill was used. People lose trust and once you lose trust with a customer you're going to lose that customer.





> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cancelled my recurring payment. Because every time I click this thread it gets shadier. For realzies, I'm starting to get nervous about wearing these. Even if I wash them first and they are clearly brand new with tags.





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely glad I hesitated on subbing. I'll take the "embarrassment" of buying my underwear in public at Victoria's Secret instead





> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well Im glad i didnt sub, I love going out and buying undies so I'll keep my money and buy cute ones somewhere else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Yep! Certainly lost my trust! If you're capable if being dishonest in one area, you are certainly capable of doing so in several others. I'm glad I waited it out - I was so close to subbing. Already suspended another sub to make the $$ for it!

I will also deal with the "embarassment" of buying my panties at VS or Aerie *shock, in public* because atleast they're reputable. They didn't sick people after others on a forum to get business.

I'm with Diana16 - it's actually not very embarassing for me at all, I loveeee buying undies so I'll stick to the way I do it. I love shopping, period!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't get how buying panties is embarrassing. For whom? Places that sell panties already cater to women and have women sales associates working the floor. Unless you're going into a porn store to buy crotchless panties and that's next door to a church then I don't get how going into Victoria's Secret or any lingerie store or store that sells panties is embarrassing.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2013)

I do get embarrassed of buying underwear actually, mostly the more lacy kinds. I study women and gender studies and by no means am i anti-feminist or traditional...I just get embarrassed easily lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do get embarrassed of buying underwear actually, mostly the more lacy kinds. I study women and gender studies and by no means am i anti-feminist or traditional...I just get embarrassed easily lol.


 I would think I would be likely to get embarrassed, since it took me years to work up the courage to buy pads and tampons without feeling awkward. But for some reason I find going in to VS liberating. It's probably just their marketing tactics working on me bahhaha. (and probably also the other factors Zadi mentioned)


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 17, 2013)

As far as buying underwear from VS, I think it helps that mostly women &amp; gay men work there(at least in my area). I personally am a little shy about buying intimate things like pads, tampons and sexy undies(although I have no problem buying fruit of the loom type packages) but only when it's some teenage guy (maybe its cuz if the age difference) or a guy I think is cute at the cash register. Doesn't stop me from doing it tho lol


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL Fruit of the Loom for the win! LOL


----------



## KayEss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as buying underwear from VS, I think it helps that mostly women &amp; gay men work there(at least in my area). I personally am a little shy about buying intimate things like pads, tampons and sexy undies(although I have no problem buying fruit of the loom type packages) but only when it's some teenage guy (maybe its cuz if the age difference) or a guy I think is cute at the cash register. Doesn't stop me from doing it tho lol


 To me, buying pads/tampons reminds the cashier/whoever looks in my cart that I have periods, which, though natural, is not the most appealing thing ever. Buying sexy panties though just says that I like to feel sexy and I'm maybe a little adventurous. Way less embarrassing in my opinion!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 17, 2013)

> LOL Fruit of the Loom for the win! LOL


 LOL!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 17, 2013)

> To me, buying pads/tampons reminds the cashier/whoever looks in my cart that I have periods, which, though natural, is not the most appealing thing ever. *Buying sexy panties though just says that I like to feel sexy and I'm maybe a little adventurous.* Way less embarrassing in my opinion!


 What a refreshing perspective! I will have to remember this in the future!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, when I saw the posts in question I thought it was suspicious. Why would someone get so personally offended over some light criticism? You can't please everyone, but customers who don't love their orders can teach you and help you change your company. You need to listen to your customers, and shadiness only turns people off.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To me, buying pads/tampons reminds the cashier/whoever looks in my cart that I have periods, which, though natural, is not the most appealing thing ever. Buying sexy panties though just says that I like to feel sexy and I'm maybe a little adventurous. Way less embarrassing in my opinion!


 I have to say that to me a very evil idea popped into my head. So, I was thinking I like buying comfy panties, haven't bought sexy panties in years but I should buy a pair and stick it in the hubby's glove box to embarrass him.




Then again that might not be a good idea 'cause it might give him the wrong idea! LOL Bwahahaha!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

Panty Fly LLC canceled your automatic payments Hello Katherine ________________,

Panty Fly LLC canceled your automatic payments. This means we'll no longer automatically draw money from your account to pay the merchant. If you have any questions, you may ask Panty Fly LLC about this cancellation.

  *About the automatic payment Panty Fly LLC canceled:*

Amount to be paid each time: $20.00 USD Billing cycle: Every 3 Months Payments start: Apr 8, 2013 Anyone else get this or know what's up with it? I am not one of the people who cancelled on paypal on my own.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Panty Fly LLC canceled your automatic payments Hello Katherine ________________,
> 
> ...


 I just got this email too. I'm not sure what could be up with it. Have you received your tracking info yet? I received my email yesterday.


----------



## skimbleshanks2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been creeping this thread for a week before I subbed to panty-fly, and I finally subscribed on april 2nd. My heart sunk when I read that they were being dishonest, so I tried calling them out on their company page on facebook and they kept deleting my comments with no response. I'm very upset that I didn't use paypal and trusted this company. They seem to be quite unprofessional which should have been enough of a concern. I just wanted to share my experience with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do get embarrassed of buying underwear actually, mostly the more lacy kinds. I study women and gender studies and by no means am i anti-feminist or traditional...I just get embarrassed easily lol.


 See I'm not as easily embarrassed... I am all about the empowerment of women. In one of my senior classes in high school, we basically talked about whats in the news and politics and birth control got thrown in. I had no problem setting the record straight for several of the students. (could you believe in 2012, some of those guys still thought birth control = abortion!?) 

If anyone judges you buying lacy undies, they need a more entertaining life. I personally have more things to be concerned with than judging what my fellow undie shopper is purchasing!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this email too. I'm not sure what could be up with it. Have you received your tracking info yet? I received my email yesterday.


 No.  I already got my April panties 2 days after I subscribed.  So May would be my second set.  They claimed to be  sending me a replacement panty from April too but I have not gotten it or the tracking info they said they'd send with it.

I am glad I used paypal.  I guess even if I never get another panty from them I've essentially broken even on the 3 pairs they sent (minus the fact that one of them is slightly damaged) but I will be quite upset all the same.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See I'm not as easily embarrassed... I am all about the empowerment of women. In one of my senior classes in high school, we basically talked about whats in the news and politics and birth control got thrown in. I had no problem setting the record straight for several of the students. (could you believe in 2012, some of those guys still thought birth control = abortion!?)
> ...


 I'm frankly always jealous when people are buying a bunch of lacy undies so maybe those are the weird looks some of you are actually getting.  I can't really afford to buy a bunch of the fancy ones at once so I am always a little like oooooh when I see someone's great haul.


----------



## kellyrd (Apr 17, 2013)

Well I was the one who complained about getting three pairs of Fruit of the Loom underwear. I contacted customer service and was told within minutes that I would be sent out a replacement order and refunded. A week later I had no refund, no replacememt, no shipping notice. So, last Friday I emailed inquire on the status and got no reply. Saturday I forwarded the previous email and I guess whoever received it did not scroll down because I got an immediate message back from them that my email was blank. So, I retyped a fresh new email and got no reply. Monday I sent a final email that was a bit snarkier then my usual and finally got a reply that they had overlooked it, they just processed my refund and thanks for trying them out. As of today the refund has not posted but they said it might take a few days. So, I initially wasnt trying to cancel, I just wanted decent underwear. But, now I am glad I am out.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, I actually canceled because they promised me replacements that were never sent, and charged me for this month even though I paid for 3 months. Btw, I didn't get refunded for those 3 months but I am going to dispute it, don't want to deal with them anymore. And I'm honestly not surprised that employees were posting here, all the great feedback for a practically unknown company was weird. Sleazy for sure.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kellyrd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well I was the one who complained about getting three pairs of Fruit of the Loom underwear. I contacted customer service and was told within minutes that I would be sent out a replacement order and refunded. A week later I had no refund, no replacememt, no shipping notice. So, last Friday I emailed inquire on the status and got no reply. Saturday I forwarded the previous email and I guess whoever received it did not scroll down because I got an immediate message back from them that my email was blank. So, I retyped a fresh new email and got no reply. Monday I sent a final email that was a bit snarkier then my usual and finally got a reply that they had overlooked it, they just processed my refund and thanks for trying them out. As of today the refund has not posted but they said it might take a few days.
> 
> So, I initially wasnt trying to cancel, I just wanted decent underwear. But, now I am glad I am out.


 Dispute those charges ASAP! Keep those emails handy because if they haven't refunded your money now after more than a week of them stating they would I DOUBT they will. If you paid via Paypal you have between 30 to 45 days to dispute that charge so do so ASAP!


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 17, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

I am basically eagerly waiting to see if anyone actually gets their second month of underwear at this point.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

What is that supposed to mean? This reeks of past things like Red Carpet Box where the owners get all weird about people criticizing them or calling them out on certain things.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 17, 2013)

So they don't know the difference between a blog and a message board either?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

It's probably not even directed towards this site as this isn't a blog and that claim doesn't make any sense when it comes to this site?


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am basically eagerly waiting to see if anyone actually gets their second month of underwear at this point.


 I'll let you know. I did receive tracking, but it hasn't updated.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's probably not even directed towards this site as this isn't a blog and that claim doesn't make any sense when it comes to this site?


 Yeah, but I'm not sure which blog tries to blackmail companies either. It reminded me of some of the stuff Red Carpet Box would post on FB. They've also made it so that you can't post onto their FB wall.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

I know I'm borderline spamming this thread at this point but I am SO bummed out.  I do NOT want to cancel but all of this taken together is making me VERY uneasy.

-They tell me they will send me out  a new pair of underwear Monday with tracking.  I get no tracking and so far, I get no underwear.

-They cancel my paypal auto debit thingy for me, with no warning, and with no explanation.

-As best I can tell, no one has gotten their second batch of underwear yet. I know it hasn't been a long time but given it appears others here have had similar issues that ended badly, I am not too thrilled regarding this.

-As best I can tell, now, a lot of 'real' people posting onthis forum have in fact had issues with them.

-As best I can tell, there is a high liklihood that someone(s) (I know not a word) who works for PF were posting on this board pretending to be 'real' people to get our business (and in my case it worked).

-As best I can tell, they are now denying they did that, making them either liars or, at least, misinformers (the 2 founders are saying THEY did  not do it, not that members of their team did not do it).  There is a VERY SMALL chance the MUT team is wrong, I guess, but I find that unlikely.

This all leaves a really bad taste in my mouth.  I actually am sort of even scared to post criticism here because I did provide what they could use as identifying info a few posts back and I am starting to feel (hopefully irrationally) that they ARE the type of company who would retaliate.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 17, 2013)

The positive feedback got me to sign up too... Haven't heard anything about my second month yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is that supposed to mean? This reeks of past things like Red Carpet Box where the owners get all weird about people criticizing them or calling them out on certain things.


 Yup.



> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So they don't know the difference between a blog and a message board either?


 Nope.



> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's probably not even directed towards this site as this isn't a blog and that claim doesn't make any sense when it comes to this site?


 They are because Jason PMed me today and called MakeupTalk a BLOG in that PM. Let's just say he was NOT happy about the PM I sent him in regards to having multiple accounts. I was actually nice (the moderators saw my PM to him and the other accounts involved) where I stayed I'm more than happy to allow the accounts to remain on MUT to post in other threads so long as no promoting of Panty Fly was done anywhere on the site. He did NOT like that at all and suffice it to say I can't get into the specifics of his PM to me, my reply to him or his final reply to me but I can state since it's obvious under their names that I ended up banning all accounts belonging to their IP.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

Wouldn't a cryptic post like that make you wonder about the company, though, if you were one of their customers? By mentioning it at all, they look unprofessional. It's not like all their customers are on MUT.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

..katlyne wants to see scathing messages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Yup. Nope. They are because Jason PMed me today and called MakeupTalk a BLOG in that PM. Let's just say he was NOT happy about the PM I sent him in regards to having multiple accounts. I was actually nice (the moderators saw my PM to him and the other accounts involved) where I stayed I'm more than happy to allow the accounts to remain on MUT to post in other threads so long as no promoting of Panty Fly was done anywhere on the site. He did NOT like that at all and suffice it to say I can't get into the specifics of his PM to me, my reply to him or his final reply to me but I can state since it's obvious under their names that I ended up banning all accounts belonging to their IP.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup.
> ...


 If he responded to your PM I guess it was him.  He is claiming now on FB that he was contated and is livid because he'd never do such a thing, but if he responded to what was a MUT pm,not an email, I don't see how he can deny it.  He's posted a further post that says :

We were accused of posting on a blog as a customer of panty fly to promote our business. Then the girl who moderates the blog started slamming Panty Fly and trying to get everyone up in the air. We have nothing to hide... Just wanted to put it out there. Funny stuff.... People come up with some crazy stuff


----------



## KayEss (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay, so I got my April order just now. Ugh, super disappointed. These are really bad photos, since I'm kind of in a rush, but basically...





This pair is okay and the right size but the material is really really cheap feeling. The brand is a no-name, something like L.A. Express?





This leopard print is really trashy and the material feels like it has been spray painted on. Also seems like they will be really uncomfortable





I LOVE this pair even though it's also a generic brand I've never heard of, but guess what? It's a small. My size is a large, not a small. So...no way will these be wearable.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

I am super relieved people are at least getting their undies.  I guess our styles are different but I actually would have loved any of those, though their being no name brands sucks.  The size thing is awful though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should email and complain, though after today who knows where that will get you...



> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I got my April order just now. Ugh, super disappointed. These are really bad photos, since I'm kind of in a rush, but basically...
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE this pair even though it's also a generic brand I've never heard of, but guess what? It's a small. *My size is a large, not a small.* So...no way will these be wearable.


 They went from American Apparel to incorrect sized no name brand underwear, talk about a bait and switch. They really seem to be clearing out clearance bulk underwear purchases.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

The FB posts have, shockingly, been deleted.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL Sorry but I can't completely disclose what was sent via PM. I really wish I could but I can't.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can we get a summary? Cuz just telling us he got pissy isn't cutting it for my drama needs lol. ;D


> LOL Sorry but I can't completely disclose what was sent via PM. I really wish I could but I can't.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, I got my shipping notice for my April delivery, and it seems to be moving along via tracking, so I should have an update by the end of the week as far as quality/style.  It really sucks that this company is starting to show up shady, because I (personally) have had a good experience with them so far.  My emails have been replied to promptly, and I've always had my concerns addressed.  But I'm definitely not going to stick around if they are starting to get involved in all kinds of drama and not letting ppl post honest feedback/criticism on their FB wall. 

and Katlyne, totally with you on wanting to know the drama details... but Zadidoll, I know you can't share!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The facebook posts speak for themselves, honestly.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 17, 2013)

> I am super relieved people are at least getting their undies. Â I guess our styles are different but I actually would have loved any of those, though their being no name brands sucks. Â The size thing is awful though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should email and complain, though after today who knows where that will get you...


 Idk, I don't think our styles are terribly different. I liked the first pair but the material felt so cheap and polyesterey that I don't think I will love them. The second pair I liked the lace and colors, and I'm even okay with leopard print, but the scratchiness and that particular print wasn't the best. The third pair I really like too. Not so much the style, more the quality of fabric, plus sizing. I will probably send an email tomorrow, not sure if it will get me anywhere. It really is a bait and switch but I don't feel that there is much I can do. They didn't promise name brand products so I'm not that upset about that part because I knew that was kind of a risk of subbing. Getting incorrectly sized underwear, on the other hand, IS something I can complain about.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> can we get a summary? Cuz just telling us he got pissy isn't cutting it for my drama needs lol. ;D


 Same. =( lol.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 17, 2013)

This sounds very familiar!!?? Fake customers posting rave reviews, cheap discontinued products, freindly emails about cancels, replacments, and refunds that don't actually happen. Followed by a break is the pychy when an honest opinion is slightly negative in a post. Once the scam is uncovered and they are banned, resorting to facebook for psychotic rant, and deleting any negative customer posts on their wall. And then taking down their own rant, only later to probably have another. I swear I heard this plot somewhere before!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's what I can share. I sent the accounts in question the Terms of Service and explained what rules were violated. I'm always amazed how people don't read the welcome PM since it contains the link to the TOS and people are told in that PM to *READ THE TERMS OF SERVICE AKA THE FORUM RULES*! Then people complain when a moderator or I have to step in to enforce the rules. If people just took the time read those rules it really would save the staff so much time. LOL



> Forum Rules and Regulations Makeup Talk is open to the general public for free, all others (companies, business owners and representatives) must purchase an advertising plan if you wish to post on Makeup Talk.   This is a public website/forum where your ideas can be expressed. Opinions expressed are the views of the person posting the message and do not reflect the positions of any officer or staff of MakeupTalk.com. We do not necessarily condone, endorse, support, encourage or agree with the comments, opinions of the message board posts/threads posted. MakeupTalk.com is not responsible for the materials posted by its participants.
> By not following these rules herein, could result in banning of the IP address/usernames at any staff member's discretion and without warning.
> 
> MakeupTalk was created to help people that enjoy beauty products, makeup, cosmetics, makeup faces of the day, nails of the day, and skin care, hair care, bath and body, fun polls, fitness, product reviews, and beauty swaps.
> ...


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 17, 2013)

Why does he keep calling it a blog lol How would a blog have a moderator


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL Well he does call Private Messages EMAILS so who knows. Some people are just not tech savvy. LOL


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like someone who should totally own a Web based company then


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

I just read all those rules. Lol. I'm not meanin to be douchey but I always see people post pictures on here (read:what's on my nails thread) where people put the picture and don't put anything other than "more details on my blog!" And I'm just like um. No thanks, and I will now make it a point to never go to your blog if I can help it. Good job. Sorry, but I've noticed that lately and have unsubbed from the thread cuz I don't wanna see something I like and be forced to go to their blog..simply cuz they asked me to... rant over


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 17, 2013)

I also see people post for trades in these threads all the time and I got a warning message when I first signed up just for telling someone to check their messages (about a trade offer they posted). Mods obviously can't catch everything but it still miffed me.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

I know, right! Sometimes I'm on here readin stuff and I'm like (in my head) goin "ooh you're not supposed to do thatttt"



> I also see people post for trades in these threads all the time and I got a warning message when I first signed up just for telling someone to check their messages (about a trade offer they posted). Mods obviously can't catch everything but it still miffed me.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 17, 2013)

I was just on their FB page and for a lot of the panty photos, there was a guy named Jason who commenting with things like "I like em" &amp; "those are cute". I clicked on his page (wasn't one of the co-founders named Jason?) and the first thing I see on his page is a meme about masturbation. I know it's a page about womens underwear but it gave me a bad feeling...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

If you see those types of posts report it because the mod team is pretty small and these forums are really active (and I don't read all the posts because of the sheer amount of time it takes) we can typically miss those posts. If it's reported we don't disclose to the member who reported it (and to be honest I never look to see who reported it). (And I AM looking for new moderators... just throwing that out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine to them:
> 
> ...


 
I thought your msg was really polite


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just read all those rules. Lol. I'm not meanin to be douchey but I always see people post pictures on here (read:what's on my nails thread) where people put the picture and don't put anything other than "more details on my blog!" And I'm just like um. No thanks, and I will now make it a point to never go to your blog if I can help it. Good job. Sorry, but I've noticed that lately and have unsubbed from the thread cuz I don't wanna see something I like and be forced to go to their blog..simply cuz they asked me to... rant over


 How do you unsubscribe to a thread? I can't, for the life of me, figure it out.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> +1.  I worked in food service for a LONG time and people have no idea how much of that is people skills/customer service.  Both my managers were males too and they were the best of ANYONE at that kind of thing.  Granted it was mostly verbal not written communication, but one of them said to me once that he thought I had the most potential for talking to customers of anyone there but him and to me that was the HUGEST compliment.
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree with the customer service and how customer service should be.

I purchased a 3 mth sub to pantyfly and had to email them 3 times to get the shipping address corrected. The first package went to my billing address and the second was about to be sent there again! I don't mind the panty styles that I received in the past, but I really don't like having to follow up constantly with a sub service. I want to add that their customer service has been lacking since my first email to them. The first reply I received was polite, apologetic and offered some type of compensation. The last email or so were short and almost dismissive. Maybe they're undergoing some type of transition?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

If you're on mobile, its the pink square in the top right hand corner of a specific thread and "unsubscribe" will be an option that comes up, and if you're on a PC, when you hover over one of the links on your homepage, "unsubscribe" will show up either along the bottom of the thread rectangle, or the right-hand side(haven't been on PC in awhile and can't remember EXACTLY where it comes up)



> How do you unsubscribe to a thread? I can't, for the life of me, figure it out.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you're on mobile, its the pink square in the top right hand corner or a specific thread and "unsubscribe" will be an option that comes up, and if you're on a PC, when you hover over one of the links on your homepage, "unsubscribe" will show up either along the bottom of the thread rectangle, or the right-hand side(haven't been on PC in awhile and can't remember EXACTLY where it comes up)


 Thank you! I am on my pc and am going to try that now... I have some old sub box threads that need to go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol. I know the feeling. Hope it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Thank you! I am on my pc and am going to try that now... I have some old sub box threads that need to go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

The other option to unsubscribe is to click the little black and gold star near your user name at the top right of the screen but here's the direct link:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/users/subscriptions/index/action/edit


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 17, 2013)

> I was just on their FB page and for a lot of the panty photos, there was a guy named Jason who commenting with things like "I like em" &amp; "those are cute". I clicked on his page (wasn't one of the co-founders named Jason?) and the first thing I see on his page is a meme about masturbation. I know it's a page about womens underwear but it gave me a bad feeling...


 Honestly a few of the pictures on their page irked me a bit from the start but I let it go for some reason. Just very overtly sexual and unnecessary. And now there's a pic of one of the founders squeezed into a thong. Pretty poor taste if you ask me.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

Learn somethin new everyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 17, 2013)

> If you see those types of posts report it because the mod team is pretty small and these forums are really active (and I don't read all the posts because of the sheer amount of time it takes) we can typically miss those posts. If it's reported we don't disclose to the member who reported it (and to be honest I never look to see who reported it). (And I AM looking for new moderators... just throwing that out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 By no means a criticism of you guys, I know it's a big board! I modded a much smaller board a while back and even then there was no way I could read everything!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL I didn't take it as criticism but as pointing out the obvious. LOL


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 17, 2013)

Exactly.  I don't know of any legit company that would do that.  I hope you all get what you paid for.  These guys seem really off.



> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wouldn't a cryptic post like that make you wonder about the company, though, if you were one of their customers? By mentioning it at all, they look unprofessional. It's not like all their customers are on MUT.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 17, 2013)

> I just read all those rules. Lol. I'm not meanin to be douchey but I always see people post pictures on here (read:what's on my nails thread) where people put the picture and don't put anything other than "more details on my blog!" And I'm just like um. No thanks, and I will now make it a point to never go to your blog if I can help it. Good job. Sorry, but I've noticed that lately and have unsubbed from the thread cuz I don't wanna see something I like and be forced to go to their blog..simply cuz they asked me to... rant over


 Yes, I'm so glad someone finally mentioned this. It seems like a fairly recent trend, one that I wish will end soon.


> I also see people post for trades in these threads all the time and I got a warning message when I first signed up just for telling someone to check their messages (about a trade offer they posted). Mods obviously can't catch everything but it still miffed me.


 I agree with this but I'm guilty of it. In the Balm 50% sale I offered a suggestion to the girls to sell instead of returning. And got a message asking if I'd like to buy. Wasn't my intention but worked in my favor. I do think the girls who are like 'TRADE WITH ME I HATE THIS ITEM' in the threads is beyond annoying. Zadidoll I will def message if I see these things. Back on topic, I kept toying with the idea of subbing. I guess somewhere in the back of my mind I thought something seemed off about a company having nothing but excellent reviews so early on.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

In regards to people and trades. This is a trend we've noticed which is why I created a new infraction (well it's a warning in the infraction system) about it a few days ago. I hate that it had to be done but it had to be done. I still need to create a new thread on how to create a trade post since many of the newer members still don't know how to do it or are using the mobile version which doesn't allow for a trade to be created. So much work, so little time. LOL In fact right now I'm working in the Huddler Admin validating posts (over 500 when I began, at 408 right now).


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! I can't believe all this drama with Panty fly. So has anyone actually received more than one subscription from them? I just got my first one and signed up for 3 months. I didn't hate the ones I got, but they were kind of boring and too small. They state they partner with different companies, so you'll never know what brand you gonna get (mine were American Apparel). Bulls**t aside, I just hope I get my 3 months worth. And I'm mostly likely not going to re-subscribe after hearing all this!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you see those types of posts report it because the mod team is pretty small and these forums are really active (and I don't read all the posts because of the sheer amount of time it takes) we can typically miss those posts. If it's reported we don't disclose to the member who reported it (and to be honest I never look to see who reported it). *(And I AM looking for new moderators... just throwing that out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*


 I thought people became mods when you asked them to do it. Unless there's some sort of magic hidden application?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 17, 2013)

The porn lady-spokesman who posted the crotch shots on their fb Wall's nude photo w/ "I love pf" written on her back, has been deleted. Sput, I thought their images &amp; spokespeople were also gross, but my opinion wasn't very popular on that one. It did give a creepy vibe.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The porn lady-spokesman who posted the crotch shots on their fb Wall's nude photo w/ "I love pf" written on her back, has been deleted.
> 
> Sput, I thought their images &amp; spokespeople were also gross, but my opinion wasn't very popular on that one. It did give a creepy vibe.


 It looks like their entire wall (minus their own posts) has been deleted and customers can no longer leave comments. Typical Red Carpet Box mode!


----------



## diana16 (Apr 17, 2013)

If they claimed they had nothing to hide then why delete everything?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's kind of a combination of both. Usually I approach someone I think would make a good moderator however I also from time to time toss out that if someone feels like they want to be part of the mod staff I'll talk to them via PM and we'll have a discussion. No hidden application, it's merely approach me and let's talk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually put new mods a trial period to see if the position is a fit for them and I evaluate how they are. If it works out fantastic, if it doesn't then it doesn't. I've had a couple step down after a few weeks because it was more then what they expected.


Oohh. Well good luck to whatever lucky ladies you invite.


----------



## skimbleshanks2 (Apr 17, 2013)

My comments on their page were deleted within _seconds_ earlier today. I'm not impressed. My underwear was also quite plain and fit small, I'm a medium in La Senza underwear, ordered large here and they're too small for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

If the pic was posted by someone other than them when they closed their wall those posts would be hidden from the wall. What should be removed but is still there is this one - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=520894721288133&amp;set=a.489617894415816.112552.487859507924988&amp;type=1 -- WARNING it does contain concealed nudity and sexual innuendo.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

that seems like a good marketing strategy to me... witty, appealing, memorable, and the best? Controversial.



> If the pic was posted by someone other than them when they closed their wall those posts would be hidden from the wall. What should be removed but is still there is this one - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=520894721288133&amp;set=a.489617894415816.112552.487859507924988&amp;type=1 -- WARNING it does contain concealed nudity and sexual innuendo.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I'm so glad someone finally mentioned this. It seems like a fairly recent trend, one that I wish will end soon.
> 
> ...


 
I will say I, too, was guilty of some of these things because I was still trying to figure out how to use the forum.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the pic was posted by someone other than them when they closed their wall those posts would be hidden from the wall. What should be removed but is still there is this one - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=520894721288133&amp;set=a.489617894415816.112552.487859507924988&amp;type=1 -- WARNING it does contain concealed nudity and sexual innuendo.


 I don't think I'll be renewing my sub after this... between the mediocre service, shipping to the wrong address and the distasteful ads... I think I am done with pantyfly


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 17, 2013)

So I have not been reading this thread because I never had any interest in panty fly, but I was curious and started reading and....WOW!  It is just nuts what went down!  It also reminding me of RCB as well.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The other option to unsubscribe is to click the little black and gold star near your user name at the top right of the screen but here's the direct link:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/users/subscriptions/index/action/edit


 Thank you for the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's my take on what they did on Facebook. I personally think that's the WRONG move on their part to shut down their wall from people posting on it (though they can still reply to PF posts). By removing that ability for customers to get a hold of them via Facebook can make customers... nervous. I know they're reading these forums still so here's some advice from me if they want to succeed.


Don't post creepy images of a co-founder (male) in women's panties. It creeps out probably the vast majority of customers. While there really is nothing wrong with a man wearing woman's panties if he wants to most women will probably find it creepy and perverted.
LISTEN TO YOUR CUSTOMERS. In today's social media world BAD customer service gets around QUICKLY. Drama revolving around a company gets around QUICKLY.
Don't take things personally. Yes, it's your business so it's personal to you but to the customers they're not going to care. They don't want to see (as mentioned before) a co-founder post in panties, they don't want excuses, they don't care if the founder/owner/husband/mother/etc have a health issue - they don't want drama, period.
Even if you get the worlds WORST review here don't *REACT* to it. If you react to it then do so in a POSITIVE manner, if you react to it in a NEGATIVE manner that reflects on your company and YOU destroy your own reputation.
So what if you're not allowed to post on MUT and members here are talking about you. Don't react to what's posted here because honestly that brings more negative attention to YOUR COMPANY since you're the one selling stuff.

All I can say is that if your company is legit and above board then nothing that's posted here on MUT should affect you. Please understand that the members here on MUT LOVE so many subscription services be it beauty box subscriptions to clothing to food to even pets and they'll talk about it - the good, the bad and the ugly. Just remember to keep it professional even if other people talking about you are not.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my take on what they did on Facebook. I personally think that's the WRONG move on their part to shut down their wall from people posting on it (though they can still reply to PF posts). By removing that ability for customers to get a hold of them via Facebook can make customers... nervous. I know they're reading these forums still so here's some advice from me if they want to succeed.
> 
> ...


 I have only read up to the paragraph I bolded and Zadi you cracked me up!!!! Thanks for that giggle!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 18, 2013)

> I have only read up to the paragraph I bolded and Zadi you cracked me up!!!! Thanks for that giggle!


 I know, right? Too funny! Yes, kitn, where the heck have you been? You've missed out majorly! It's rcb all over again! Maybe pf can contact patty abt sponsoring next Month's box!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 18, 2013)

so this reveals my n00bish-ness but I am just gonna ask- what was RCB??


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so this reveals my n00bish-ness but I am just gonna ask- what was RCB??


 Red carpet box- Check out the thread in this forum, it is similarly hilarious.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, right? Too funny!
> 
> Yes, kitn, where the heck have you been? You've missed out majorly! It's rcb all over again! Maybe pf can contact patty abt sponsoring next Month's box!


HAHAHAHAHA! AmandatheSexToyLady would be a perfect fit!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, right? Too funny!
> 
> Yes, kitn, where the heck have you been? You've missed out majorly! It's rcb all over again! Maybe pf can contact patty abt sponsoring next Month's box!


I am so totally sad I was missing out!!!!  I will have to pay more attention, I should have known an underwear service thread should not have been getting that many views!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so this reveals my n00bish-ness but I am just gonna ask- what was RCB??


 If you're of legal drinking age and if you drink... I would suggest having a glass of wine when reading that one. LOL


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're of legal drinking age and if you drink... I would suggest having a glass of wine when reading that one. LOL


 ...maybe even if you're not of age ;P


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 18, 2013)

> If you're of legal drinking age and if you drink... I would suggest having a glass of wine when reading that one. LOL


 Only a glass? I enjoyed it vastly more after the better part of a bottle


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is the link to the thread to go with your bottle

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box


----------



## tulosai (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the link to the thread to go with your bottle
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box


 Hahah thanks guys!!  Already past my bedtime and gotta work tomorrow morning haha but I am of drinking age and have a bottle I've been meaning to lay into  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe this can be tomorrow nights project  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

I have not come near getting through the whole thing   Good night, i am off to bed too!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

LOL There's also popcorn. LOL


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm happy with pf's customer service so far, though it's really disappointing for them to promote their subscription like this. I received my 2nd month today and also got the 'pf cancelled ur recurring payment' mail from paypal. So I guess they don't want my business any more? blah.

Anyway they messed up my 1st month because they "had problem linking paypal subscription to their own sub system". So they refunded me within 30 mins of my email to them, gave me an extra $15 credit, and sent me the 1st month pack with tracking in the next day. I was very happy with the service and ok with the panty quality so was planning to stay with them for a while.

However now...

maybe I ll just utilize my credit with them and be gone. whatever.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the link to the thread to go with your bottle
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box


 oh man, to read or not to read  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ii



> I'm happy with pf's customer service so far, though it's really disappointing for them to promote their subscription like this. I received my 2nd month today and also got the 'pf cancelled ur recurring payment' mail from paypal. So I guess they don't want my business any more? blah. Anyway they messed up my 1st month because they "had problem linking paypal subscription to their own sub system". So they refunded me within 30 mins of my email to them, gave me an extra $15 credit,Â and sent me the 1st month pack with tracking in the next day. I was very happy with the service and ok with the panty quality so was planning to stay with them for a while. However now... maybe I ll just utilize my credit with them and be gone. whatever. [/quote After reading all this I contacted them about the email and to get a feel for if I got scamed or not i also vaguely remember reading something about this when I signed up but if you want to continue after your time is up you just need to resubscribe I think the 15 for three months was just a promotion for new subscribers ( I don't know that for sure though)


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 18, 2013)

That's weird it didn't post what I wrote. I guess that's a sign saying go to bed you have work in the morning.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 18, 2013)

I feel uncomfortable with the subscription now...like really paranoid about whether I should even wear the underwear. To be honest, I did not like the picture with "Adam" in panties. It made me feel uncomfortable and I am not sure if it was appropriate. I thought that I just had bad luck with the panties I received compared to the ones advertised but it makes more sense that it's all just shady business. Thank you, Zadi, for the insight! I want to continue to believe everyone is kind-hearted and was skeptical when you brought it up. But I did think something was weird when I signed up due to the lack of professionalism during the transaction but all the "positive reviews" and unbeatable price comforted me that I was making the "right" choice. 






What should we do now that Panty Fly canceled our automatic payments? When I signed up, I thought it was a typo since I purchased the $15/3months. Are we going to received those panties? Even if I do receive...should I even wear it? My second month is being sent to me at the moment and is currently in VA still.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only a glass? I enjoyed it vastly more after the better part of a bottle


 


> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're of legal drinking age and if you drink... I would suggest having a glass of wine when reading that one. LOL


 Pretty sure we should just make it a drinking game. Any time Patty mentions being sick, take a shot! Any time amandathesextoylady says she's not affiliated, take a shot!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the link to the thread to go with your bottle
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL There's also popcorn. LOL


 Haha it took me half a bag of M&amp;M's, popcorn, and the better part of 3 days (of my spare time) to make it through that thread.  It's so bad but it's soooooooo much fun to read.  And there are updates every few days.  I think it's my new favorite soap opera.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2013)

The paypal cancellations might have nothing to do with all this, for whatever that is worth: 

Quote: *Why we stopped using Paypal?*We tried integrating paypal as a payment option on our site, as some of our members preferred it. However due to the nature and complexity of our business model, Paypal does not fit into our needs at this time. When a member signs up with Panty Fly we send their first month out within 48 hours of signing up. Then each additional month on the 15th. With Paypal we are limited to when our customers are billed, if they sign up on the 5th, then Paypal wants to bill them every month on the 5th. According to Visa and Mastercard terms. we only have a certain time to mail packages once a members payment has been accepted and therefore Paypal will not be used any longer by our site. We do offer a 100% secure checkout process, and are 100% up to PCI compliance standards. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Dakota750 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure we should just make it a drinking game. Any time Patty mentions being sick, take a shot! Any time amandathesextoylady says she's not affiliated, take a shot!


 
Wow, anyone playing this game would end up with alcohol poisoning or at least hugging the toilet, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

Got my second shipment. They're cute, the blue ones (bottom) aren't my favorites, but I love the top ones! (teal, trimmed in leopard print) they definitely listened to my request for hipsters and bikinis, but no thongs). I'm definitely cancelling after my three months are up. Not liking the shadiness.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

I find that to be REALLY odd since they should have given members a heads up about it.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The paypal cancellations might have nothing to do with all this, for whatever that is worth:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like they are indeed reading what we're writing. Their FB wall reopened again to people being able to leave comments.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmm... I had originally wanted to sign up for this when I first saw the thread pop up ($15 for 9 pairs of undies- why not) but then I remembered I get undies for free all the time - only time I walk into victoria's secret is with a free panty coupon or $10 off any purchase, which still means free panty! - so paying for underwear isn't something I've done in a while, so I kinda forgot about this thread until a couple days ago and I'm so glad I didn't give my payment info over to this company! I hope  you ladies get your three months and then cancel!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ii tried to post this last night there was something written about it when I signed up, after I signed up they suspended my Paypal payments because I was under the impression the 15 for three months was a promotion price and after the 3 months you had to pay 7 a month I also emailed them yesterday to try and get a feel for if I got scammed they still responded in under ten minutes wrote me a pretty long email said they would move my order up and then I reviewed tracking a few minutes after


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

Stefanie... I don't understand.

Are they sending you three months worth (nine panties) at one time or three panties per month for three months?


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't think the pics on their fb page are offensive.  Nothing I haven't seen from VS.  The pic of the guy in ladies panties is funny.  They're selling panties...what kind of pics would you expect to see?  Crotch shots are kind of a given seeing as that's where panties are worn.  It kind of bugs me how prudish some people are being over this.  We're grown people here.  We come with breasts and vaginas.  What's so horrifying?

I really don't think people would be complaining about the pics if PF hadn't lost their minds and gotten all defensive.  

Edit:  they are allowing comments and posts on the fb page.  Maybe they got over themselves and saw it for the unprofessionalism that it was.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the pics on their fb page are offensive.  Nothing I haven't seen from VS.  The pic of the guy in ladies panties is funny.  They're selling panties...what kind of pics would you expect to see?  Crotch shots are kind of a given seeing as that's where panties are worn.  It kind of bugs me how prudish some people are being over this.  We're grown people here.  We come with breasts and vaginas.  What's so horrifying?
> 
> I really don't think people would be complaining about the pics if PF hadn't lost their minds and gotten all defensive.


 I'm no prude and I'm all about sexuality, but facebook has specific ToS against "sexually suggestive content." Construe it however you want, but the photo Zadi posted a link to on page 11 was, without a doubt, sexually suggestive. The only reason it probably hasn't been reported is that Pantyfly's content doesn't get a lot of traffic (just look at how few likes and comments they actually get on their posts)

People use facebook, at work, home, school, wherever, and I wouldn't want to be a parent who liked that page and accidentally had my kid see it while I was browsing my newsfeed.

Not to mention, VS pictures are WAY more tastefully done than the crap they posted on their page.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 18, 2013)

I actually really respect that they have reopened their FB wall and admitted they made a mistake by closing it.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't really consider most underwear pictures to be offensive, and I don't know which pictures were posted, since I don't keep up with it. It does seem like there can be a fine line with women sometimes, and you need to be careful as a company. A lot of the underwear I've seen people post looks nice. For the price, I think it's a nice service if you want some extra undies. As a company, though, you have to be careful not to lose the trust of your customers. Be honest, answer their questions constructively even if you are frustrated. Keep things professional, and take feedback to heart but don't let it upset you. If you look at other threads like ones on Birchbox, Ipsy, etc, you will see that not everyone likes what they got in their boxes, but they usually give the services a chance to make up for it the next month. Other times, they just decide it's not for them and cancel, but others sign up. It's hard starting a new sub box company (look at the FabFitFun box or whatever it's called), but they will survive if they learn and adapt.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually really respect that they have reopened their FB wall and admitted they made a mistake by closing it.


 I respect this a lot too. It shows that they listen to people.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 18, 2013)

> I don't think the pics on their fb page are offensive. Â Nothing I haven't seen from VS. Â The pic of the guy in ladies panties is funny. Â They're selling panties...what kind of pics would you expect to see? Â Crotch shots are kind of a given seeing as that's where panties are worn. Â It kind of bugs me how prudish some people are being over this. Â We're grown people here. Â We come with breasts and vaginas. Â What's so horrifying? I really don't think people would be complaining about the pics if PF hadn't lost their minds and gotten all defensive. Â  Edit: Â they are allowing comments and posts on the fb page. Â Maybe they got over themselves and saw it for the unprofessionalism that it was.


 I'm far from prude and I live in nyc, I see women in their underwear on massive billboards every day, I don't care. But their pictures are tacky and overly sexually suggestive. Just because they're selling underwear doesn't mean the pictures have to be pervy. The underwear they're selling isn't even sexy anyway and honestly the fact that it's run by a couple of seemingly middle aged guys weirds me out too.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 18, 2013)

They gave me 4 months because my first order got screwed up .. 3 pairs a month


----------



## KayEss (Apr 18, 2013)

Alright, I emailed about the incorrect sizing. I didn't mention the low quality of the other two pairs since I can't really blame them for that. They never made any promises that I would LIKE the underwear after all.

Anyway, Jason replied immediately and said he threw in "a few extra pairs for the inconvenience." I got a tracking email right away. Despite all the drama going on, I did get three amazing pairs of American Apparel underwear last month and they've always been quick to reply and resolve any issues. Part of me says that they really are trying to make things work and they just need a little guidance from someone who is a little more business savvy. Of course part of me says that the only reason I'm getting treated extra nicely is because I've been posting about these things on this forum, but...I'll try not to be so cynical. 





It's just $15 and even if I only got the three pairs, $5 a pair feels worth it for American Apparel underwear. And I am getting replacement panties AND I have another month to go, so I still feel like I've gotten an awesome deal.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the link to the thread to go with your bottle
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box


 haha thank yoU!


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my second shipment. They're cute, the blue ones (bottom) aren't my favorites, but I love the top ones! (teal, trimmed in leopard print) they definitely listened to my request for hipsters and bikinis, but no thongs). I'm definitely cancelling after my three months are up. Not liking the shadiness.


 That bottom pair is cute!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my second shipment. They're cute, the blue ones (bottom) aren't my favorites, but I love the top ones! (teal, trimmed in leopard print) they definitely listened to my request for hipsters and bikinis, but no thongs). I'm definitely cancelling after my three months are up. Not liking the shadiness.
> ...


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 18, 2013)

Have you seen high end perfume and Calvin Klein ads?  I really don't find the ones on PF's page to be any more suggestive than those.



> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm far from prude and I live in nyc, I see women in their underwear on massive billboards every day, I don't care. But their pictures are tacky and overly sexually suggestive. Just because they're selling underwear doesn't mean the pictures have to be pervy. The underwear they're selling isn't even sexy anyway and honestly the fact that it's run by a couple of seemingly middle aged guys weirds me out too.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree those are cute and I'm not partial to lace like that because it tends to be scratchy and the stitching typically tends to fall apart easily after a few washings.


 
My VS underwear all have some type of lace and they're garbage worthy in a short period of time...I'm too lazy to hand wash :-/


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you seen high end perfume and Calvin Klein ads?  I really don't find the ones on PF's page to be any more suggestive than those.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 18, 2013)

> Have you seen high end perfume and Calvin Klein ads? Â I really don't find the ones on PF's page to be any more suggestive than those.


 Yes I have opened a fashion magazine before. Why are you so adamantly defending those pictures? They're not even interesting and look like they've been stolen from another source anyway.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I have opened a fashion magazine before.
> 
> Why are you so adamantly defending those pictures? They're not even interesting and look like they've been stolen from another source anyway.


 Not to mention the photo of the girl who is passed out is photoshopped so badly that she looks like a plastic blow up doll


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

I find the image of the girl in the chair distasteful and here is why: The first thing I was struck by was that she looked vaguely unconscious. I know they were going for post-orgasmic but that is not how it looked at first blush, and that was disturbing.

The second thing I thought was, "this is totally just a male masturbatory fantasy." Seriously, the objects and the arrangement were decidedly a clueless man's idea of how a women masturbates (I know there is considerable variability, but still). It is sort of clueless. If you changed the gender the arrangement would be less weird but I still would not want to look at it. And it would not make me want to buy underwear. At all.

It tells me this company does not understand, and maybe does not entirely respect, its target audience.

That is all I have to say on it but I did want chime as to specifically why I thought it ooky.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find the image of the girl in the chair distasteful and here is why: The first thing I was struck by was that she looked vaguely unconscious. I know they were going for post-orgasmic but that is not how it looked at first blush, and that was disturbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 18, 2013)

Exactly.



> Spoiler: Warning: My perception of the girl in the chair photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I find the image of the girl in the chair distasteful and here is why: The first thing I was struck by was that she looked vaguely unconscious. I know they were going for post-orgasmic but that is not how it looked at first blush, and that was disturbing. The second thing I thought was, "this is totally just a male masturbatory fantasy." Seriously, the objects and the arrangement were decidedly a clueless man's idea of how a women masturbates (I know there is considerable variability, but still). It is sort of clueless. If you changed the gender the arrangement would be less weird but I still would not want to look at it. And it would not make me want to buy underwear. At all. It tells me this company does not understand, and maybe does not entirely respect, its target audience. That is all I have to say on it but I did want chime as to specifically why I thought it ooky. Â


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with this post totally. I think the PF picture objectifies the woman from a male perspective whereas I don't get the same vibes from VS.


 Right.  Okay, I am painting with a _broad _brush, but in general, women want to feel pretty and powerful. You want to feel good, and comfortable in your lingerie.  The VS staging and the way the models pose translate this to some degree, along with fluff and fantasy.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

I have to agree with this. It's the same with D&amp;G ads as well as CK's ads because those are coming from male companies so it seems the ideas are coming from men so it's THEIR idea of what a woman's fantasy is and it's so off base. What woman wants to be raped? In the Panty Fly pic of the girl on the chair she looks more like she was drugged and possibly sexually assaulted then having masturbated. Either way it's a tacky image that won't have women rush to buy their panties and is instead of turn off.



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find the image of the girl in the chair distasteful and here is why: The first thing I was struck by was that she looked vaguely unconscious. I know they were going for post-orgasmic but that is not how it looked at first blush, and that was disturbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with this post totally. I think the PF picture objectifies the woman from a male perspective whereas I don't get the same vibes from VS.


 This was my thought exactly. A disembodied crotch area in a thong with legs spread is muuuuuch different than adriana lima with her hair and make up looking fabulous in a sexy bra.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My VS underwear all have some type of lace and they're garbage worthy in a short period of time...I'm too lazy to hand wash :-/


 I have to agree with this, I always found VS undies to be very flimsy, they typically lose shape and start breaking apart after just a few washes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know why they discontinued Intimissimi because those were the only good quality panties they sold (imo), so now I have to stock up on those in Europe where they have Intimissimi chain stores.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree with this, I always found VS undies to be very flimsy, they typically lose shape and start breaking apart after just a few washes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I was wondering where I had gotten my intimissimi undies from! I have a a few pairs and they have definitely held up in the washer and just the other day I was wondering where I had purchased them since I would like to get more. Now your posts makes me sad :-( If I bought them at victoria's secret, it had to be during their semi-annual sale and that just means at the time I should have bought more!


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find the image of the girl in the chair distasteful and here is why: The first thing I was struck by was that she looked vaguely unconscious. I know they were going for post-orgasmic but that is not how it looked at first blush, and that was disturbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 18, 2013)

> I don't think the pics on their fb page are offensive. Â Nothing I haven't seen from VS. Â The pic of the guy in ladies panties is funny. Â They're selling panties...what kind of pics would you expect to see? Â Crotch shots are kind of a given seeing as that's where panties are worn. Â It kind of bugs me how prudish some people are being over this. Â We're grown people here. Â We come with breasts and vaginas. Â What's so horrifying? I really don't think people would be complaining about the pics if PF hadn't lost their minds and gotten all defensive. Â  Edit: Â they are allowing comments and posts on the fb page. Â Maybe they got over themselves and saw it for the unprofessionalism that it was.


 This isn't true. If you read back on previous posts, you can see I mentioned being uncomfortable w/ the photo of the girl w/ her legs spread (which pf removed). One of the shills for the co. went on a rampage regarding my comment, which shed more unwanted attn on her &amp; pf (she attacked playedi earlier, to a lesser degree). I'm glad she came unglued though, because it brought the unsavory business practices of pf to light. Honestly, I didn't really have any issues with them, or plan to cancel until I found out they were dishonest. I gave my opinion, which was not slamming them at all, but they got defensive. In fact, my original post was more of a, "so glad they deleted the soft pornish photo from their wall". That is MY opinion. If I don't like that image, I don't like it. Questioning my reasoning and pondering why I don't like it, isn't going to change my mind. As much as you are vehement that the photos are tasteful and appropriate, I am not. We have different thoughts on it. I don't understand why anyone is getting personally offended by those of us who don't like it. I guess I'm a little curious as to why it "bugs you" so much. We are all adults, and as adults we should understand we are all different w/ different opinions. You shouldn't let other people's thoughts on something like this bother you so much. It isn't worth being bothered over. And no, I don't expect to see crotch shots of models because they sell underwear. Vs, as pointed out earlier, does not do that. Fredericks of Hollywood doesn't even use that type of image, and they're definitely more risquÃ© than vs.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And no, I don't expect to see crotch shots of models because they sell underwear. Vs, as pointed out earlier, does not do that. Fredericks of Hollywood doesn't even use that type of image, and they're definitely more risquÃ© than vs.


 This is very true. Frederick's is more risque than Victoria's Secret and the images they use are more on the seductive side versus raunchy side. Example of a Frederick's image in the spoiler. The woman is on a chair in her panties and bra however the look on her face is "like what you see?" versus the passed out woman with panties around her ankles implying something else.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 18, 2013)

> This is very true. Frederick's is more risque than Victoria's Secret and the images they use are more on the seductive side versus raunchy side. Example of a Frederick's image in the spoiler. The woman is on a chair in her panties and bra however the look on her face is "like what you see?" versus the passed out woman with panties around her ankles implying something else.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW warning





Spoiler: NSFW warning



See, I don't even think this is risquÃ©. A big part of it is the woman you know, actually having a Face! Lol


----------



## katlyne (Apr 18, 2013)

What does nsfw mean? Not suitable for women doesn't seem to make sense to me


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What does nsfw mean? Not suitable for women doesn't seem to make sense to me


Not Safe for Work


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

NSFW = not safe for work.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein got into trouble for one ad depicting rape as did Dolce &amp; Gabbana. Their ads typically are banned due to the fact the majority depict a woman with multiple men - the model typically naked except for a pair of panties and them either fully clothed or partially clothed groping her. While Panty Fly has not posted such images on Facebook, which would violate Facebook's TOS, they have posted two that implies sex as well - the one of the woman naked with her panties around her ankles, a roll of paper towels and crumpled towels next to her while she's passed out and the other of a comedic nature of a guy and gal in a single pair of panties. There are people not comfortable with images of rape or innuendos of masturbation or rape. They also have to take into consideration that there ARE minors on Facebook and they ARE a company. They can't just do what they want even for the shock value. It just can't be trivialized for those not comfortable with those types of images especially since those are potential customers or current customers. There are ways to do a panty ad without it being pervert, raunchy or downright offensive.





> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find the image of the girl in the chair distasteful and here is why: The first thing I was struck by was that she looked vaguely unconscious. I know they were going for post-orgasmic but that is not how it looked at first blush, and that was disturbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 18, 2013)

That photo is very confusing for me. I don't understand the paper towels...as in, I've never seen a woman use them post masturbation. Do the creators really know so little about women that they don't know this? My other thought was that it was supposed to be depicting her post-sex, but the "do something nice for yourself" tagline doesn't make sense then. I agree that she looks unconscious and not in a "wow, that was amazing" kind of way. Also, not that this is super related, but those underwear aren't very "sexy" to me if that's what they were supposed to be going for. So weird. I definitely agree that the female perspective is missing here big time.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That photo is very confusing for me. I don't understand the paper towels...as in, I've never seen a woman use them post masturbation. Do the creators really know so little about women that they don't know this? My other thought was that it was supposed to be depicting her post-sex, but the "do something nice for yourself" tagline doesn't make sense then. I agree that she looks unconscious and not in a "wow, that was amazing" kind of way. Also, not that this is super related, but those underwear aren't very "sexy" to me if that's what they were supposed to be going for. So weird. I definitely agree that the female perspective is missing here big time.


I think the fact that she's wearing what look like men's boxers and using tissues to clean-up like a man would is part of the (totally lame) joke.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

They have lost over a 1000 of their facebook followers overnight.  I am wondering if either no one is posting on their wall or if they are deleting posts because it looks awfully quiet.

Isn't this their page? https://www.facebook.com/pflyunderwear


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have lost over a 1000 of their facebook followers overnight.  I am wondering if either no one is posting on their wall or if they are deleting posts because it looks awfully quiet.
> 
> Isn't this their page? https://www.facebook.com/pflyunderwear


 Yes.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the fact that she's wearing what look like men's boxers and using tissues to clean-up like a man would is part of the (totally lame) joke.


Ohhh I see. Hmm. I still don't really "get" the joke I guess. It's gender play I guess but not in a way that makes sense. You know, since we have different genetalia. Also, I thought the stereotype was tissues, not paper towels? Not that that would amuse me any more.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohhh I see. Hmm. I still don't really "get" the joke I guess. It's gender play I guess but not in a way that makes sense. You know, since we have different genetalia. Also, I thought the stereotype was tissues, not paper towels? Not that that would amuse me any more.


And regardless of whether it makes sense, isn't that kind of a $h!##y way to sell women's underwear? The idea of being alone and having some fun with myself doesn't exactly make me want to order up some panties. LOL


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And regardless of whether it makes sense, isn't that kind of a $h!##y way to sell women's underwear? The idea of being alone and having some fun with myself doesn't exactly make me want to order up some panties. LOL


 
Maybe if they were selling vibrators or lube that ad would have made more sense.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if they were selling vibrators or lube that ad would have made more sense.


 lol! agreed!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2013)

Well for what its worth, I got my second month and they are a big improvement underwear wise to the first month. Apparently I should've gone with just barely there, not mix it up but I'm not staying subscribed anyway.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 19, 2013)

> Maybe if they were selling vibrators or lube that ad would have made more sense.


 Well the ad does say ~"do something for yourself that you can tell people about" so the ad makes sense to me as it is. It may just be the business major in me, but that's a really good ad, I think it could be more acceptable if she were in a bra, not just having her hair cover her boobs.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the ad does say ~"do something for yourself that you can tell people about" so the ad makes sense to me as it is. It may just be the business major in me, but that's a really good ad, I think it could be more acceptable if she were in a bra, not just having her hair cover her boobs.


 
I see what you're saying, but I also see what the other ladies are saying as well. This ad definitely caters to the male fantasy of what female masturbation is like in order to sell panties.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 19, 2013)

In reply to everyone.  I just don't find them offensive.  Very little offends me.  Every underwear catalog or online site that sells underwear is full of "crotch shots."  I assume that pictures of women in underwear where the image is from waist to thigh is considered a crotch shot.  None of those pics was what I would even remotely consider porn-ish.  They simply do not offend me.  I scrolled right by them without a blink.

I think the company itself is suspect and the way they reacted was like a two-year-old having a tantrum.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 19, 2013)

Well other people simply do.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 19, 2013)

So I am really just happy to get fun mail and random underwear. I will buy nice stuff myself but it just isn't financially possible for me to wear nice underwear everyday. And although I love fruit of the loom as well, I find this underwear sort of fun (for the low price I must emphasize).

Here is my months, sorry for the terrible images.





The red are really cute I thought, except:





I am a size 6 but I have a really large butt. I can't fit into anything smaller than large underwear. Anyhow, in the background is one of the american apparel ones I received last month which fit perfectly. And by perfect I mean just barely. AA always tend to be a bit small for me and these cover my butt just right with not much extra. In this picture, the cute red ones and last month's are laid on top of each other, perfectly lined up at the crotch. Look how much shorter the red ones are! They say large, but they only cover half my butt. Only one pair this month actually fit. And they all say large in them. Maybe just differences in companies? Or maybe these are considered "low rise."?
Never thought I would be posting my underwear or talking about my butt online.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 19, 2013)

I wasn't offended &amp; I can understand why others were/are because it was in bad taste. They're obviously out of touch with who their target audience is.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 19, 2013)

How odd, I've never seen any of those underwear catalogs w/ the crotch, spread-type of photos, but maybe I'm not familiar with them? I've only ordered from vs or fredericks, neither of which depict that. Agent provocateur never used those images in their store either, from what I've ever seen. Furthermore, pf has taken down the photos (the soft porn one was removed within hrs of being posted). I received my pkg today. Everything was the correct size, and they are all "vision intimate" brand, which I am unfamiliar with. They aren't the greatest quality, but that really doesn't bother me. I'm not as picky abt full coverage underwear, as I am w/ thongs. I don't care for cheap thongs.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In reply to everyone.  I just don't find them offensive.  Very little offends me.  Every underwear catalog or online site that sells underwear is full of "crotch shots."  I assume that pictures of women in underwear where the image is from waist to thigh is considered a crotch shot.  None of those pics was what I would even remotely consider porn-ish.  They simply do not offend me.  I scrolled right by them without a blink.
> 
> I think the company itself is suspect and the way they reacted was like a two-year-old having a tantrum.


 Very little offends me and I would never patronize a company that portrays their customer base that way. To each their own. For me, it's more about dignity. Like hellocat said, Fredericks, VS, and Agent Provocateur all have a way of being sexy without being degrading.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 19, 2013)

I noted the same thing and also thought it suspicious.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 19, 2013)

Yup, I've noticed it fluctuate by 1000 on any given day too. I don't really know how this works, but I suspected they were buying likes on facebook, especially since their posts get hardly any likes or comments.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2013)

It's possible they're buying lots of advertising which could account for some of the new likes but these dramatic spikes makes me wonder since while they have the likes there is such little activity as you pointed out.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2013)

So I got a couple of emails from an anonymous source who confirmed who Kimmud2 actually is. I'm not going to get into it here just yet however Jason, co-founder of Panty Fly, lied in a PM he sent me when he said Kimmud2 is not affiliated with, employed by or has no financial interest in Panty Fly when she does. So thank you anonymous source (and literally it's anonymous since it was sent through a proxy) because I was able to take screenshots of the accounts in question for legal purpose.


----------



## Dakota750 (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought I read posts about them giving away free stuff in exchange for liking them on FB, so that may account for the dramatic increase.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2013)

Could be. At this time I don't trust anything they say.


----------



## beautyhustler (Apr 19, 2013)

I got three pair of American Apparel undies-I signed up last week. Good quality and good variety.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 19, 2013)

Hehe! PantyFlyGate cracks me up! We even have our own Deep Throat! Just when I thought it was going to go all Scooby Doo on us! In that case I would have had to suspect the caretaker because it was always the darned caretaker!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2013)

I just got my second month and I have to say I really liked all three that I got!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 20, 2013)

> so this reveals my n00bish-ness but I am just gonna ask- what was RCB??


 See below for the cliffnotes to the 45 pg RBC thread.


> This sounds very familiar!!?? Fake customers posting rave reviews, cheap discontinued products, freindly emails about cancels, replacments, and refunds that don't actually happen. Followed by a break is the pychy when an honest opinion is slightly negative in a post. Once the scam is uncovered and they are banned, resorting to facebook for psychotic rant, and deleting any negative customer posts on their wall. And then taking down their own rant, only later to probably have another. I swear I heard this plot somewhere before!


 I did forget about sextoy lady in original comparison. Lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See below for the cliffnotes to the 45 pg RBC thread.
> 
> I did forget about sextoy lady in original comparison. Lol


She is my favorite character in the RCB drama.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She is my favorite character in the RCB drama.


 Mine, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Such a well-developed and colorful character!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 20, 2013)

I switched to Barely There. Looks like a brief/tanga, cheeky, and a bikini.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 20, 2013)

> She is my favorite character in the RCB drama.


 Mine too! Lol, she adds that extra special element you can't find on the avg MUT thread. ;-)


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

If RCB were the Spice Girls, she would be Sporty Spice. She is not the obvious attention getter in the group, but then out of nowhere she pulls out a back flip to win your heart. And by "back flip" I am of course referring to her unbiased reviews, references to her kinfolk in politics, and her sales of back door (wink, wink) paraphernalia. &lt;3 She would totes make it into my Trapper Keeper.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 20, 2013)

> If RCB were the Spice Girls, she would be Sporty Spice. She is not the obvious attention getter in the group, but then out of nowhere she pulls out a back flip to win your heart. And by "back flip" I am of course referring to her unbiased reviews, references to her kinfolk in politics, and her sales of back door (wink, wink) paraphernalia. &lt;3 She would totes make it into my Trapper Keeper.


 Kudos for the Spice Girls analogy/reference! TFF!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 20, 2013)

> So I got a couple of emails from an anonymous source who confirmed who Kimmud2 actually is. I'm not going to get into it here just yet however Jason, co-founder of Panty Fly, lied in a PM he sent me when he said Kimmud2 is not affiliated with, employed by or has no financial interest in Panty Fly when she does. So thank you anonymous source (and literally it's anonymous since it was sent through a proxy) because I was able to take screenshots of the accounts in question for legal purpose.


 That associate/shill isn't the brightest. Knowing they're not just a regular shill (post some great reviews &amp; i will send you a free pair of underwear), you'd think they wouldn't have melted down and came unglued the way they did. Very unprofessional and out of control. Like someone else said- reminiscent of Amanda the sex toy lady. Not sure who it was who said this yesterday, but someone mentioned how they were a little nervous the company may somehow "retaliate" using their customer's info. I hate to say this, but that crossed my mind a couple times as well, making me a little uneasy. I'm sure It is an irrational thought, but I have thought it, therefore hesitated e-mailing them w/ any of my concerns.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the same one!!! The first one in light purple, the second one in grey and the third on in black instead of white.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the middle ones fit so well!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same one!!! The first one in light purple, the second one in grey and the third on in black instead of white.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the middle ones fit so well!


 that's so funny it looks like we all got the same three pairs in different colors!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kudos for the Spice Girls analogy/reference! TFF!


 Thanks, I have been thinking of it for some time.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same one!!! The first one in light purple, the second one in grey and the third on in black instead of white.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the middle ones fit so well!


 Hahah I like your color combination much more then! Especially the grey middle...the blue is very preppy looking hahah. I haven't tried mine yet - got to wash them first!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

Jason's now posting on my personal Facebook wall.

https://www.facebook.com/Zadidoll/posts/564473653585549?comment_id=6105584&amp;offset=0&amp;total_comments=6&amp;notif_t=feed_comment



> Your special interest in me and my company is a little borderline scary like maybe you should get a puppy or a hobby, I see you have a cat, were a cheerleader and have your own blog all pretty impressive, but do me a favor find another person to harass. Since you blocked me from your blog but continue to send me messages I figured I would shoot you a line here.. I mean for real I get your point, get over it. Thanks for all your great advice


 I have to give it to Patty from Red Carpet Box, least she never posted on my personal wall. This guy is a nut in my opinion and his actions really throws red flags up.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^ The same could be said about his interest in our *blog* 





I can't believe the level of immaturity being displayed by this "company" they're just digging themselves deeper and deeper


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh he's still posting on my wall as I post this. LOL BTW - I won't delete it since it goes to show he's unprofessional (one of my own readers even stated that, lol).


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jason's now posting on my personal Facebook wall.
> 
> ...


 Wow, okay. That is crossing a line imo, so I will never be patronizing this company ever (as if the earlier events weren't enough). I found myself admiring some of the undies people were getting and liked how they opened up their facebook page to comments again. I thought maybe they were moving on and growing up/learning, but this is just pathetic. They deserve to go under as a company if they run their business like this and get so upset and defensive over ONE FORUM.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, okay. That is crossing a line imo, so I will never be patronizing this company ever (as if the earlier events weren't enough). I found myself admiring some of the undies people were getting and liked how they opened up their facebook page to comments again. I thought maybe they were moving on and growing up/learning, but this is just pathetic. They deserve to go under as a company if they run their business like this and get so upset and defensive over ONE FORUM.


 Right? We didn't even say anything that bad. I didn't like my underwear...they WERE ugly underwear. Hellocat didn't like a picture that plenty of other people didn't like.  How are these things big deals? Then shit hit the fan. This "business" owner is pathetic, really.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like someone is trying to steal RCB's thunder as the Most Wackadoo Subscription Service out there.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh it gets worse really but I'm choosing not to post information that was sent to me about him because MUT really is not the place for that type of information. I can say is take his name to Google and his location to look up info on him. From there decide if you want to do business with Panty Fly or not. Personally, I would not.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 20, 2013)

This makes me super nervous because I still have a month left with them. I paid thru PayPal tho and then they cancelled it (due to them not using PayPal anymore?) So they've already got my payment for the 3mo subscription but do they have my payment info? Because I sure as hell don't want to continue after this mess. After the FFF fiasco and reading the RCB craziness I think I'll be leaving start up companies alone!!!! Do you ladies think I need to cancel or should I be OK?


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh it gets worse really but I'm choosing not to post information that was sent to me about him because MUT really is not the place for that type of information. I can say is take his name to Google and his location to look up info on him. From there decide if you want to do business with Panty Fly or not. Personally, I would not.


YIKES! Also, I wonder if by "everything it stands for" he is referring to men in panties...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This makes me super nervous because I still have a month left with them. I paid thru PayPal tho and then they cancelled it (due to them not using PayPal anymore?) So they've already got my payment for the 3mo subscription but do they have my payment info? Because I sure as hell don't want to continue after this mess. After the FFF fiasco and reading the RCB craziness I think I'll be leaving start up companies alone!!!!
> 
> Do you ladies think I need to cancel or should I be OK?


 I think part of what makes paypal so good is that the seller/company doesn't actually see your payment info. You should be okay whatever happens.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This makes me super nervous because I still have a month left with them. I paid thru PayPal tho and then they cancelled it (due to them not using PayPal anymore?) So they've already got my payment for the 3mo subscription but do they have my payment info? Because I sure as hell don't want to continue after this mess. After the FFF fiasco and reading the RCB craziness I think I'll be leaving start up companies alone!!!!
> 
> Do you ladies think I need to cancel or should I be OK?


I would cancel.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

I would request a refund or dispute the charge from Paypal if you don't get the products sent to you. Because of Paypal's time limits I'd keep a close eye on things.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 20, 2013)

I emailed them about cancelling after my sub is up due to them not offering my size anymore also. Kinda defeats the purpose for me.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 20, 2013)

They already emailed me back and said if we paid thru PayPal it automatically cancels after the 3mos and I'd have to contact them to renew it which I won't so that's a good thing.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh! He deleted his post on my wall (I took screenshots) after he revealed some personal information about himself. LOL Information that really is damning to his company.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 20, 2013)

> Oh! He deleted his post on my wall (I took screenshots) after he revealed some personal information about himself. LOL Information that really is damning to his company.


 I cannot believe he's so douchey. If he has the balls to put them on your wall, he should have the balls to keep it there


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

Darn I missed those last comments.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't view the fb page because it says the page is "broken". Now I'm scared. I am going to change my Paypal to a bad funding source in the meantime, to ensure no payments go thru in the future.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 20, 2013)

I missed all of them, because I can't go to that page!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 20, 2013)

I understand it too.  One lady asked why I was defending the pics so that's part of what my reply was referencing.  



> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't offended &amp; I can understand why others were/are because it was in bad taste. They're obviously out of touch with who their target audience is.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 20, 2013)

That dude is batshit crazy.  Seriously.  Totally unprofessional and creepy scary.  

I uunderstand wanting to promote your business but he's chosen to go the route of borderline unethical...ok, full on unethical...and he really thinks going all defensive is going to help his business?  No.

It seems to me he's trying to bully you.  I would not buy from a company that chooses to act so inappropriately. He would have done much better to ignore the whole thing and maintain some type of professional decorum.

As someone else said, that dude is a douche.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jason's now posting on my personal Facebook wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! He deleted his post on my wall (I took screenshots) after he revealed some personal information about himself. LOL Information that really is damning to his company.


 Ok, I've been reading this thread since it started. I took a break for a few days and just caught up...I mean, what else is a girl to do when she has two tests next week and has to procrastinate?

I just googled jason + pantyfly and Zadi, you're so right! Yikes! Also, wtf, did no one teach this man how to take a professional photo for a LinkedIn page? Jeeeeeze. I wish I could see what he wrote on your wall though.

I'm really glad I did not subscribe and took my $$$ straight to VS where I was not embarrassed to buy lacey undies...IN PUBLIC! It sucks that you all are dealing with such shadiness.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

There's so much I would LOVE to post on the matter but I won't because it's just reiterating what I've posted before. The situation wouldn't have escalated to him having to reveal his past had he simply apologized for the shill account instead of lying about it. He lied, was caught in the lie, attempted to make himself look like he was a victim of me... what did he post on the Panty Fly wall....  Oh yes, this:

Pantyfly-Underwear We were accused of posting on a blog as a customer of panty fly to promote our business. Then the girl who moderates the blog started slamming Panty Fly and trying to get everyone up in the air. *We have nothing to hide*... Just wanted to put it out there. Funny stuff.... People come up with some crazy stuff

As I said, I'd just reiterated the fact that Kimmud2 was indeed posing as a customer but is in fact his wife. If he considered that as slamming then he considered that as slamming. He is the one who made matters worse by coming to my wall this morning and post all that stuff including the name calling. His own behavior _*now*_ - as a BUSINESS owners - is appalling.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ladies, is this pf fb page just a duplicate of the other, or did he really lose thousands of likes? http://www.facebook.com/pages/PantyFly/120970794722348 Btw, you can see on that page, he is trying to recruit people to promote his co. Reading btwn the lines, and knowing the pf background, you can tell "Catina" is one of them.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 20, 2013)

Zadi do you mind posting the screenshots you took or at least telling us what he said?  since he posted them on a public wall I'd think they are fair game.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies, is this pf fb page just a duplicate of the other, or did he really lose thousands of likes? http://www.facebook.com/pages/PantyFly/120970794722348


 It looks like an old duplicate page IMO, because the page we've been referring to is still up.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies, is this pf fb page just a duplicate of the other, or did he really lose thousands of likes? http://www.facebook.com/pages/PantyFly/120970794722348


 It's their other Facebook page.



> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi do you mind posting the screenshots you took or at least telling us what he said?  since he posted them on a public wall I'd think they are fair game.


 Since it pertains to MUT then I suppose I can.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry had to remove this per my boss' request. He did say I should put it up on my own wall.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2013)

^

Yikes!!!

Why would any business owner do that? How is telling a popular blogger and a well liked forum leader to "get a hobby or a pet" a sensible thing to do? Also, LOL @ clarifying that MUT is a forum and NOT a blog. My boyfriend asks me if I'm reading "that pink blog again" and every night I'm like ZOMG ITS A FORUM NOT A BLOG DUUUH.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 20, 2013)

He just went all nutso didn't he?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow thank you.  I think maybe he needs the hobby.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Sigh* This is definitely a sad thing to see unfold. We'll see what happens in the next few months.

ETA: ... or posts... lol


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Omg! That cocky attitude &amp; the sophomoric come-backs: "youR dumb"! really turn me off. This slipshod business truly makes amandathesextoylady &amp; company look like upstanding business ladies. Although I haven't had any issues w/ any of their products, and they are a seemingly good value, I can't. I just can't. Knowing the relationship the owner has w/ the volatile poster, kimm was bad enough, but this seals it. Thank god I didn't tell my fb contacts abt this. My cousin &amp; some of my gfs &amp; I are always Sharing different subs w/ each other and I almost suggested they sign up. My cousin doesn't have access to many stores, and I know she would have joined too. Close call- I would have felt responsible if things went south.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 20, 2013)

I am just waiting for them to offer to gift MAC panties


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

LOL.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am just waiting for them to offer to gift MAC panties


 Hahaha, nice one!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 20, 2013)

Man this is so disappointing, I really do love the underwear I got and it's such a great price. But I knew it was too good to be true! I guess I'll stick with Ditises, even though it's $12 a pair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least they donate some of the profits though. There is also meundies but they're a little pricey for me and they don't have much of a variety.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right? We didn't even say anything that bad. I didn't like my underwear...they WERE ugly underwear. Hellocat didn't like a picture that plenty of other people didn't like.  How are these things big deals? Then shit hit the fan. This "business" owner is pathetic, really.


 The first month that I received was HIDEOUS. It's better this month but still...I think I'm going to switched over to Ditsies after prom season is over. After reading Zadi's facebook page, I took her advice and googled Jason. It's terrifying what you can find on the internet... 

Removed since it's personal information. Sorry.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first month that I received was HIDEOUS. It's better this month but still...I think I'm going to switched over to Ditsies after prom season is over. After reading Zadi's facebook page, I took her advice and googled Jason. It's terrifying what you can find on the internet...
> 
> Removed since it's personal information. Sorry.


 Yeah, thats a lot of warrants...definitely more involved than just bouncing a check!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 20, 2013)

I got 3 more pairs of the American apparel this month and one is a duplicate from last month. I kinda want to email about this but I have already had to email them a few times for other problems.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got 3 more pairs of the American apparel this month and one is a duplicate from last month. I kinda want to email about this but I have already had to email them a few times for other problems.


 honestly you might be better off, the no name brand ones they were sending to others were described as cheap feeling. i imagine the american apparel ones are higher quality/more comfortable?


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 20, 2013)

The 2 new pairs I got are great but the duplicate is super ugly


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

So long as it's not used you could always put it up for trade. LOL

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23301/clothing


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

Did not see this thread until now! Holy crap! Another soap! *grabs popcorn* Catching up to everything, this is hilarious, btw since page 1 the OP seemed shady to me XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That photo is very confusing for me. I don't understand the paper towels...as in, I've never seen a woman use them post masturbation. Do the creators really know so little about women that they don't know this? My other thought was that it was supposed to be depicting her post-sex, but the "do something nice for yourself" tagline doesn't make sense then. I agree that she looks unconscious and not in a "wow, that was amazing" kind of way. Also, not that this is super related, but those underwear aren't very "sexy" to me if that's what they were supposed to be going for. So weird. I definitely agree that the female perspective is missing here big time.

 
Lmao my thoughts exactly about the paper towels...I'm like huh? paper towels? who uses that? lol I know guys might, but I've never done that lol

On being ashamed of buying undies, I'm a chubby girl with a huge ass and I'm not embarrassed. I totally believe in women embracing their sexuality and don't mind talking about it, it's totes normal. Now finding that kind of pictures on my fb feed is something I do not like either (same as w gruesome pictures), why? Because it's wrong? Nope, because it's not the place for it. I saw a MUA posting a picture of an ass wearing a thong(you couldn't even see the girl's face), definitely did not see that coming, it's not wrong, just not the right place.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


She is my favorite character in the RCB drama.




Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Such a well-developed and colorful character!

 
lmao


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh Gabi, you missed out on this one! LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Gabi, you missed out on this one! LOL


 I'm done reading! haha I did miss out on a bunch of days lol I actually got here from your FB post, I didn't read it yet(cuz spoilers!! lmao), but will now that I'm done catching up. As soon as I saw you posting that huge status and the name panty fly, I ran here to look it up.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 21, 2013)

Who knew sub services could cause so much drama!!!! I'm so glad I didn't sub to PF. I am halfway through the RCB drama thread. All I can say there is WOW!!!!!

These two threads REALLY make me appreciative of all the legit services out there. Especially when you see how bad things can really be. Shocking. I think the idea of a panty sub is a great idea, but this one isn't being run very well.


----------



## mysticalkisses (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow it seems a lot has happened since last month :/ I am not sure what to make about it all. I received my 2nd months shipment a couple days ago. I had signed up for the "barely there" subscription but they sent me a "sleek and sexy" subscription by mistake. I emailed them and they apologized and said they will send out a replacement shipment with tracking tomorrow. I prepaid and have one month left so I guess I will see what happens. The green pair is american apparel, and wrinkled because I had tried them on lol. 





I am in no way shape or form affiliated or working for them, I just like panties lol.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mysticalkisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow it seems a lot has happened since last month :/ I am not sure what to make about it all. I received my 2nd months shipment a couple days ago. I had signed up for the "barely there" subscription but they sent me a "sleek and sexy" subscription by mistake. I emailed them and they apologized and said they will send out a replacement shipment with tracking tomorrow. I prepaid and have one month left so I guess I will see what happens. The green pair is american apparel, and wrinkled because I had tried them on lol.
> 
> ...


 The green is cute and it's actually a brand we are familiar with! Lucky you.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

It seems like every order that has been posted in these last few days has been wrong size or wrong style? I know people make mistakes but jeeze it's not like they're at Birchbox's level with the amount of subs yet.


----------



## mysticalkisses (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The green is cute and it's actually a brand we are familiar with! Lucky you.


 Yeah the green ones are my favorite. They are super comfy. I got lucky last month also with all 3 from american apparel.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 21, 2013)

The 3 I got this month do not look well made sadly.... I don't even want to bother contacting them.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 21, 2013)

I got the same green pair but in light pink. But, it was a size small and I am definitely a size medium at least. So, I emailed them but they haven't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like every order that has been posted in these last few days has been wrong size or wrong style? I know people make mistakes but jeeze it's not like they're at Birchbox's level with the amount of subs yet.


 lol mine were all fine. i'm really happy with them. sadly the number of times birchbox has let me down (product wise AND customer service wise) is worse than PF at this point. However, BB does not have a shady background. And I haven't experienced any weird CS emails from PF. Not to praise them or anything, cuz they're still doing crazy shady stuff.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 22, 2013)

So I have to give them some credit too.  I sent them and email yesterday following up on the damaged pair in my first packet and saying that I hadn't received the promised replacement. I got an email back 12 hours later that sounds like a more 'real CS' email, signed by an actual person with a name unlike their prior emails.  She said mid month is their busy time so it got lost in the shuffle, essentially, but that they'd be sending me out a pack of 3 for the inconvenience, and I got a tracking email immediately afterwards.  To me, this is very good CS, and I did want to let you guys know.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 22, 2013)

Did you delete your screenshots from your facebook wall, Zadi? I have to admit...I was curious!

...though I really don't understand why so many people are starting up new subs unprepared. First RCB, now this. Take a business class, people!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you delete your screenshots from your facebook wall, Zadi? I have to admit...I was curious!
> 
> ...though I really don't understand why so many people are starting up new subs unprepared. First RCB, now this. Take a business class, people!


 I actually don't think this sub is doing *that* badly in terms of the product itself- they are sending panties,of varying quality sure, but they are sending them, in the amounts promised.  They seem to be working to resolve issues when they make mistakes with the panties they send.  The real issue is their 'personal' behavior regarding this forum and certain forum mods, at least so far.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow.  






Just caught up on what's going on with this company (slooooooow morning at work).

At first it sounded like a really cool idea.  And then their crazy showed.  Could you imagine if BB or Ipsy acted like that?

Wouldn't it make the most epic story if we found out that RCB and this dude were somehow related?  I'm gonna hang around to see what happens...I love a good drama.  





ETA:  If it counts for anything...I really liked a lot of the panties I've seen here.  They don't look too terribly bad or cheap.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you delete your screenshots from your facebook wall, Zadi? I have to admit...I was curious!
> 
> ...though I really don't understand why so many people are starting up new subs unprepared. First RCB, now this. Take a business class, people!


 Nope it's still there. Click on Photos &gt; Albums. It's just buried since I've added stuff to my blog and wall this weekend.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually don't think this sub is doing *that* badly in terms of the product itself- they are sending panties,of varying quality sure, but they are sending them, in the amounts promised.  They seem to be working to resolve issues when they make mistakes with the panties they send.  The real issue is their 'personal' behavior regarding this forum and certain forum mods, at least so far.


 ....Perhaps a PR class, then. 






Personally, their online behavior makes them bad business owners. I was thinking about joining this sub, but had been putting it off because I really shouldn't spend more money right now. But now, because of all the crazy stuff they've done and the bad marketing, I wouldn't give them a cent, no matter how awesome their customer service is or what have you.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 22, 2013)

I wouldn't stay w/ them if they were sending la perla underwear (well maybe I would), but my point is, I won't continue no matter how great their products are. The lies &amp; dishonesty, along w/ weekend meltdown/tantrum are too important to ignore.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wouldn't stay w/ them if they were sending la perla underwear (well maybe I would), but my point is, I won't continue no matter how great their products are. The lies &amp; dishonesty, along w/ weekend meltdown/tantrum are too important to ignore.


 I have to agree with this,  just doing what you promise each month to your customers doesn't really cut it for me. Especially now that we're in an age where you can find basically anything you want on the internet. The opportunity to score some american apparel underwear doesn't make up for the other ugly/low quality panties they're sending out. In addition to everything else that has happened in the past week.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 22, 2013)

They really aren't doing what they've promised either. They removed sizes from the site and didn't even contact the people with 3 month subscriptions in those sizes to offer a refund or at least notify them.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ....Perhaps a PR class, then.
> ...


 I just want to clarify I am neither meaning to defend nor bash them.  I'm just describing my own experience as objectively as possible and giving credit for some things they have been doing right for me.  At this point I can't imagine continuing the sub after 3 months either.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They really aren't doing what they've promised either. They removed sizes from the site and didn't even contact the people with 3 month subscriptions in those sizes to offer a refund or at least notify them.


 I agree. At this point it's like borderline bare minimum LOL.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They really aren't doing what they've promised either. They removed sizes from the site and didn't even contact the people with 3 month subscriptions in those sizes to offer a refund or at least notify them.


 I got a refund, burt only because it took me a month to get mine, and  they were the wrong size. Could definitely handle things much better.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Well he does call Private Messages EMAILS so who knows. Some people are just not tech savvy. LOL


 Now, bear in mind that my hubby had to be dragged into the 20th Century, kicking, screaming, and whinging like a pissed off 3 year old and now, he can't seem to spend more than 5 minutes off of his smartphone's web browser (despite refusing to carry a cellphone until 2009).

Despite his love for his smartphone, he STILL firmly believes that:

* If you want to watch home-made videos, you watch them "at The YouTube" and you buy music "at The iTunes," and you shop for bargains and deals "at The eBay Place."

* He STILL believes that every "alert" he receives from funny email addies regarding "his account" with ABSA/PayPal/Regions Bank (whom we've never had a relationship with) is FOAR REALZ and flips out each time he sees them, immediately calling me from his office to demand that I track down the problem.

* When surfing online, he is ESPECIALLY vigilant about whether or not his bankcard is in view, on the off-chance that his computer has been hacked and there is a chance that some evul haxxor is watching him. The man has NO webcam on the computer in question.

However, on the the plus side, he was the only person in his ENTIRE office that, when faced with the lack of a white paper's availability online thought to contact their technical library for said white paper.

The scary thing about all of this? This man has an IQ that would shame the average Mensa member into feeling st00pid.   He just doesn't care enough to see how his perceptions are wrong.

Meanwhile, I fricking LOVE all things technological.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> that seems like a good marketing strategy to me... witty, appealing, memorable, and the best? Controversial.


 My first thoughts when I saw that image were 1) those paper towels look too freaking rough to evah touch any of MY delicate areas, and 2) isn't it usually the MALE that needs paper towels to clean up after some happy alone time?


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 22, 2013)

> Now, bear in mind that my hubby had to be dragged into the 20th Century, kicking, screaming, and whinging like a pissed off 3 year old and now, he can't seem to spend more than 5 minutes off of his smartphone's web browser (despite refusing to carry a cellphone until 2009). Despite his love for his smartphone, he STILL firmly believes that: * If you want to watch home-made videos, you watch them "at The YouTube" and you buy music "at The iTunes," and you shop for bargains and deals "at The eBay Place." * He STILL believes that every "alert" he receives from funny email addies regarding "his account" with ABSA/PayPal/Regions Bank (whom we've never had a relationship with) is FOAR REALZ and flips out each time he sees them, immediately calling me from his office to demand that I track down the problem. * When surfing online, he is ESPECIALLY vigilant about whether or not his bankcard is in view, on the off-chance that his computer has been hacked and there is a chance that some evul haxxor is watching him. The man has NO webcam on the computer in question. However, on the the plus side, he was the only person in his ENTIRE office that, when faced with the lack of a white paper's availability online thought to contact their technical library for said white paper. The scary thing about all of this? This man has an IQ that would shame the average Mensa member into feeling st00pid. Â  He just doesn't care enough to see how his perceptions are wrong. Meanwhile, I fricking LOVE all things technological.


 This is related yet unrelated: My dad, who is 65 and got on the Internet a little over 5 years ago, STILL refers to emails as "letters" lol


----------



## KayEss (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is related yet unrelated: My dad, who is 65 and got on the Internet a little over 5 years ago, STILL refers to emails as "letters" lol


 My mom calls Facebook "my website."


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to clarify I am neither meaning to defend nor bash them.  I'm just describing my own experience as objectively as possible and giving credit for some things they have been doing right for me.  At this point I can't imagine continuing the sub after 3 months either.


 I hear ya!  I've had nothing but positive interactions with them, and I do actually like the panties I've gotten, but I'm not sticking around after my 3-month trial.  I'd love to see them learn some good marketing skills and business ethics and come back with a whole new mindset.  



> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom calls Facebook "my website."


 My husband's grandma signs every FB post with her name, and every time she leaves a comment on a post, she signs it "Love, Mamaw" 





But hey, props to her for having FB!  I love it!  (Oh, and my grandpa cannot figure out how to turn off CAPSLOCK. EVERY POST IS LIKE THIS.)


----------



## KayEss (Apr 22, 2013)

I got my replacement pairs for them messing up my size. Two of the pairs weren't true to size but one of the pairs was American Apparel so that was good.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 22, 2013)

sooo glad I dodged this bullet!


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok so I finally read this entire thing. I was struck from the very beginning that Kimmud sounded like a shill. I don't know...maybe I'm just jaded but something seemed really off about the way they would respond to posts.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 23, 2013)

I want the 30 minutes I just spend reading this thread back!!!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 23, 2013)

How did I miss this? After checking out the mugshots and other assorted things on these people, I would not want to wear their underwear. SHUDDDDDDDEER


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did I miss this? After checking out the mugshots and other assorted things on these people, I would not want to wear their underwear. SHUDDDDDDDEER


Hehe! Thanks for the giggle. They should caption the mugshot with"Would you want THIS MAN touching your panties?"


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hehe! Thanks for the giggle. They should caption the mugshot with"Would you want THIS MAN touching your panties?"


 and that's story of how I am paranoid after the Adam picture. I know most of you ladies found it funny but the paranoia...!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and that's story of how I am paranoid after the Adam picture. I know most of you ladies found it funny but the paranoia...!


 I didn't _really _ find it funny but I 100% doubt he/other staffers are wearing panties they are actually sending out.  Either way, washing before you wear is the way to go...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 24, 2013)

So I got a few pairs of panties that were way too small for me even though the labels indicated they were larges (my size). It was something or other intimates in brand. Anyway, my roommate tried them on and they fit her perfectly! She's 110 lbs soaking wet and normally wears smalls or x-smalls, so...what is up with the sizing here? Not sure if I should go up a size in anticipation of more from this brand or if I should stick with it in the hopes of more true-to-size panties.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 24, 2013)

That's what happened with my xls, it was ridiculous.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

I usually wear medium and said large; so far so good for me but I should be receiving 3 replacement panties today so I will update then.


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got a few pairs of panties that were way too small for me even though the labels indicated they were larges (my size). It was something or other intimates in brand. Anyway, my roommate tried them on and they fit her perfectly! She's 110 lbs soaking wet and normally wears smalls or x-smalls, so...what is up with the sizing here? Not sure if I should go up a size in anticipation of more from this brand or if I should stick with it in the hopes of more true-to-size panties.


This. Except I order XL (I wear L or XL in VS panties) so there's no way to go a size up.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This. Except I order XL (I wear L or XL in VS panties) so there's no way to go a size up.


 It would be so much easier if their underwear were just true to size. Like I said, someone who usually wears S or XS fit into my "large" panties perfectly. That shouldn't happen. Oh well, I guess I'll just cross my fingers for some more American Apparel panties next month (or at least underwear that is the size it's supposed to be).


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 24, 2013)

Hoping for something wearable next month and then adios Panty Fly.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would be so much easier if their underwear were just true to size. Like I said, someone who usually wears S or XS fit into my "large" panties perfectly. That shouldn't happen. Oh well, I guess I'll just cross my fingers for some more American Apparel panties next month (or at least underwear that is the size it's supposed to be).


 in SOME fairness to them re: this point in particular, if you actually look at their sizing chart on their site, it makes clear you should probably order a size up.  However, there is no reason a L should fit someone who usually wears an XS, that is for sure.  Maybe the panty brand they sent you is intended for models or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't tried the latest, but the sizes have been fine for me so far. I'm guessing the lesser quality brands might run a bit small, but who knows. That is usually how it goes. Vs usually runs a bit big in the sizes I get. I placed a huge underwear order last week after the pf fiasco went down, and got 4 different styles of underwear, all the same size, along w/ two pairs of one size fits all. I noticed they always appear huge, but they fit once I try them on. Sometimes they seem a bit too big, so I'm debating whether or not to go down a size the next time. Vanity sizing is everywhere these days, so surely it has moved into the underwear market too.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in SOME fairness to them re: this point in particular, if you actually look at their sizing chart on their site, it makes clear you should probably order a size up.  However, there is no reason a L should fit someone who usually wears an XS, that is for sure.  Maybe the panty brand they sent you is intended for models or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They don't really have a reliable size chart though since they have sent me at least three different brands so far and they all fit differently.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't really have a reliable size chart though since they have sent me at least three different brands so far and they all fit differently.


 I mean while consistency is best it is rough with clothes because they do fit different if they are sending different brands.  Maybe what they should be trying to do is send whatever size in a given brand WOULD be true to size (i.e. if a brand fits like a medium but says XL send to someone who has M on their profile) but I do have to admit that'd be time consuming for them.  They should figure out a better system.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

So, again update.  The 3 replacement panties promised did arrive.  One was plain blue American Apparel and isn't pictured.  The low quality photo below features the pink 'Vision intimates' which I think _may_ be too small despite claiming to be large, and some super cute yellow 'intimate basics'.  The pink Vision intimates feel a little cheap; but do have really nice lace edging; the yellow ones do not feel cheap.  I do love the style of both.

.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 24, 2013)

There's probably no easy way to do a size chart considering it seems like they have a bunch of odd ball brands. With VS and Aerie the odds are that sizing is going to be pretty consistent withe each style/cut if you're already familiar with the sizing but if PF is going to keep sending out a random mixture of brands then there's no real accurate way to make sure everyone gets the right size. This always seems to be a problem any time I've seen a sub service send out clothing.


----------



## bluelion (Apr 24, 2013)

Is it possible that some of the underwear is meant for junior sizes, but they don't make the distinction? In regular underwear, I'm usually a large, but if I ever purchase some from the junior's department, I usually have to get a size or two up depending on the style.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it possible that some of the underwear is meant for junior sizes, but they don't make the distinction? In regular underwear, I'm usually a large, but if I ever purchase some from the junior's department, I usually have to get a size or two up depending on the style.


 Hmm yes, this is certainly a possibility. Most underwear doesn't vary quite so much, so that would explain it.


----------



## EvilElena (Apr 25, 2013)

I am ~*eViL eLeNa*~. I got suggested on the form for RED CARPET BOX to come to this PANTY MC FLY form. I like to buy my underpants from reputable business like VICTORIA SECRET, FREDRICKS of Hollywood, Target, HANES, WalI*Mart, K-MART, Forever 12, ROSS Dress For Less~* and other reputable stores like that. I never bought underpants online so I can't speak for PANTY MC FLY but I am very UNAMUSED!!!!! from their anticks that I read about on this form. I gone to there Facebook page to check out what they gots to offer and that guy Jason looks like a real jerk!!!!!!!! He ought to be ashamed of him self for depicting women in such a disrespectful matter!!!! He is a big missoginyst to think that he could treat women like that and get away with it. Well I got news for u JASON. Are u ready for this???? This is one customa u are NOT gonna have! Do you hear that JAson??? That is the clack clack clack of my shoes walking away from you and your PANTY MC FLY. U are shady!!!!! U r a missoginyst!!!! U need to step it up and learn how to treat a woman or I will never give u a dollar or a dime or even a hay penny!!!!!!!!!!! U got that??? We are women and we deserve RESPECT! The great soul singer ~*ARETHA FRANKLIN*~ says it best when she goes R-E-S-P-E-C-T FIND OUT WHAT IT MEANS TO ME in the great soul classic from the 1960s. Aretha Franklin and Michelle Obama and Hillary Clinton are three times the women u will ever be JASON!!!!!! That pic of u wearing womens underpants was so so so so gross. Not cuz of your man but cuz of your attitude and disrespect!!! I would never buy from PANTY MC FLY on account of, what if, the underpants you sent to me was the ones u wore in that pic???? YUCK!!! GRODY!!! I have nothing left to say to you JASON but I hope you take a few moments 2 chew on this and look deep inside yourself and give some thought to how you treat women.

Signed,

~eViL eLeNa~* PEACE AND LUV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow. A troll.


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 25, 2013)

Panty Mc Fly sounds like some kind of dirty laundry service run by McDonalds.


----------



## amandah (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Panty Mc Fly sounds like some kind of dirty laundry service run by McDonalds.


 LOL it definitely does.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 25, 2013)

I couldn't even get all the way through that post. Spell check!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 25, 2013)

Omg. This made my morning! 








> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am ~*eViL eLeNa*~. I got suggested on the form for RED CARPET BOX to come to this PANTY MC FLY form. I like to buy my underpants from reputable business like VICTORIA SECRET, FREDRICKS of Hollywood, Target, HANES, WalI*Mart, K-MART, Forever 12, ROSS Dress For Less~* and other reputable stores like that. I never bought underpants online so I can't speak for PANTY MC FLY but I am very UNAMUSED!!!!! from their anticks that I read about on this form. I gone to there Facebook page to check out what they gots to offer and that guy Jason looks like a real jerk!!!!!!!! He ought to be ashamed of him self for depicting women in such a disrespectful matter!!!! He is a big missoginyst to think that he could treat women like that and get away with it. Well I got news for u JASON. Are u ready for this???? This is one customa u are NOT gonna have! Do you hear that JAson??? That is the clack clack clack of my shoes walking away from you and your PANTY MC FLY. U are shady!!!!! U r a missoginyst!!!! U need to step it up and learn how to treat a woman or I will never give u a dollar or a dime or even a hay penny!!!!!!!!!!! U got that??? We are women and we deserve RESPECT! The great soul singer ~*ARETHA FRANKLIN*~ says it best when she goes R-E-S-P-E-C-T FIND OUT WHAT IT MEANS TO ME in the great soul classic from the 1960s. Aretha Franklin and Michelle Obama and Hillary Clinton are three times the women u will ever be JASON!!!!!! That pic of u wearing womens underpants was so so so so gross. Not cuz of your man but cuz of your attitude and disrespect!!! I would never buy from PANTY MC FLY on account of, what if, the underpants you sent to me was the ones u wore in that pic???? YUCK!!! GRODY!!! I have nothing left to say to you JASON but I hope you take a few moments 2 chew on this and look deep inside yourself and give some thought to how you treat women.
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Apr 25, 2013)

omg! this thread has me laughing lol now im singing r-e-s-p-e-c-t haha


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 25, 2013)

> I couldn't even get all the way through that post. Spell check!!


 Me too!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

Panty mc fly is kinda funny... Reminds me of back to the future..


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 25, 2013)

> Panty mc fly is kinda funny... Reminds me of back to the future..


 I hope that's what Evil Elena was going for!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 25, 2013)

> I hope that's what Evil Elena was going for!


 That's what I assumed!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow. A troll.


LOL Totally what I was thinking. That was painful to try to read.

Edited to add: Holy crap - I wish I'd seen the RCB  thread first. Wow, indeed.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

To think I joined mut for pop sugar spoilers. While missing out on rcb drama.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2013)

> To think I joined mut for pop sugar spoilers. While missing out on rcb drama.


 Come for the spoilers, stay for the WTF!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Come for the spoilers, stay for the WTF!


 that's pretty much what happens to all of us bahahahha


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 25, 2013)

And I made it through!!!! At first... I have to admit I was rooting for the underdog. Cute, cheap panties. It just got worse and worse. The posts on Zadi's facebook (how I have never "liked" her before, I don't know why!? I do now, great stuff!!!) made me VERY uncomfortable... but the mugshot sealed the deal. People make mistakes, yes. So learn from them. Start over. Prove me/us wrong. Every day is a new one. I swear I feel this way every time I read about one of these sub boxes being a scam or just poorly run. PROVE US WRONG!!!! Don't play the victim, stop taking things personally and fix what can be fixed. If someone emails with an issue, say you are sorry and fix it. Move on. If you run out of sizes, or something changes, inform your customers and move on. Learn to use these forums as marketing research by seeing us tell you FLAT OUT what we want! Move forward! Ok... so now... prove me wrong. I don't think it will happen though. One day I just wish one of these people would do it though.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I made it through!!!! At first... I have to admit I was rooting for the underdog. Cute, cheap panties. It just got worse and worse. The posts on Zadi's facebook (how I have never "liked" her before, I don't know why!? I do now, great stuff!!!) made me VERY uncomfortable... but the mugshot sealed the deal. People make mistakes, yes. So learn from them. Start over. Prove me/us wrong. Every day is a new one. I swear I feel this way every time I read about one of these sub boxes being a scam or just poorly run. PROVE US WRONG!!!! Don't play the victim, stop taking things personally and fix what can be fixed. If someone emails with an issue, say you are sorry and fix it. Move on. If you run out of sizes, or something changes, inform your customers and move on. Learn to use these forums as marketing research by seeing us tell you FLAT OUT what we want! Move forward! Ok... so now... prove me wrong. I don't think it will happen though. One day I just wish one of these people would do it though.


 I do have to say/admit that, taken in  vacuum, my experience with this sub has been excellent.  I am actually really sorry about all that I've found out here since if I'd been able to remain ignorant I think I'd have gone on enjoying this sub for many months to come.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 26, 2013)

> I do have to say/admit that, taken in Â vacuum, my experience with this sub has been excellent. Â I am actually really sorry about all that I've found out here since if I'd been able to remain ignorant I think I'd have gone on enjoying this sub for many months to come.


 That's the same thing I was thinking. I was about to sign up and then the drama happened. From what I read they have decent customer service and are at least trying to provide what they advertise. I just can't get past the founder's bad attitude. There is never a reason to act like a child and call someone names, especially when running a business.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

So, a short time ago I opened my browser and saw I was logged out of Facebook which was weird since I'm constantly logged on. I log on and see that a complaint was issued against my page - Zadidoll - for privacy violation! Reason: the screenshots of Jason's posts on MY wall last Saturday. They removed all but three at this time. So he was able to harass ME and HE revealed his felony past yet I'm in violation of his privacy. Uh huh. I contacted Facebook about it and said how am I in violation when HE was the one harassing ME on my own wall and those images proved it. If I'm dinged for privacy violation of the posts he should be dinged for harassment. He is the one who posted on my own wall which is open to the public so how was privacy violated?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 27, 2013)

> So, a short time ago I opened my browser and saw I was logged out of Facebook which was weird since I'm constantly logged on. I log on and see that a complaint was issued against my page - Zadidoll - for privacy violation! Reason: the screenshots of Jason's posts on MY wall last Saturday. They removed all but three at this time. So he was able to harass ME and HE revealed his felony past yet I'm in violation of his privacy. Uh huh. I contacted Facebook about it and said how am I in violation when HE was the one harassing ME on my own wall and those images proved it. If I'm dinged for privacy violation of the posts he should be dinged for harassment. He is the one who posted on my own wall which is open to the public so how was privacy violated?


 that's crazy and makes absolutely zero sense !!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

I know, right?! He posted on a PUBLIC Facebook wall which I took screenshots of and posted back onto my wall yet I'm violating HIS privacy when HE posted the info!

I'm so glad I didn't sign up for this subscription because I'd be worried about my credit card info.


----------



## SassyVee (Apr 27, 2013)

I posted this on zazzidol's facebook wall, but I'll put it here instead- " I see that he has his picture there now as Panty Fly's profile pic. That's so weird!!! Do we have to let a guy be there???"


----------



## SassyVee (Apr 27, 2013)

That's just creepy and weird!!!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 27, 2013)

I got box crazy this month and signed up for quite a few new ones before reading rcb and the new developments here. I have a bad bad feeling.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted this on zazzidol's facebook wall, but I'll put it here instead- " I see that he has his picture there now as Panty Fly's profile pic. That's so weird!!! Do we have to let a guy be there???"


 Don't worry about him being here as his account and the three other accounts associated with Panty Fly have been banned.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got box crazy this month and signed up for quite a few new ones before reading rcb and the new developments here. I have a bad bad feeling.


 What ones did you sign up for?


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ambition box, one radiant, and a few others that are established.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ambition box, you can not log into your or any account on their web site (you originally signed up through Facebook) run by two sisters....


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, Pantyfly drama all over.

Such a nifty idea, fun by such sleazy and untrustworthy people.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok, wow. I just read this entire thread. Wow. Just....wow. Seriously, even before I googled and found the mugshots and all that, the pics I saw of this Jason guy gave me the heebies, seriously. Everything about this gives me the heebies. He seems like such a pervy dude, bad vibes all around. Thank goodness everyone at MUT are so good at sleuthing and caught onto all the shadiness so quickly! I definitely do not want to buy underwear from a pervy creepo with a serious criminal record. Nope nope nope.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 27, 2013)

For what it's worth, I read the posts a while back about the VS Pink image and how they sent out VS panties before and that put up a big red flag for me. I worked at VS for over 5 yrs in various management positions and VS has never let anyone resell their merchandise. In fact, they are pretty strict about and have quantity limits etc. If they really did send them out, I'm sure they bought on clearance at the semi annual sale. They are also very protective of their images and destroy/deface everything once they're done using it. So if that image was originally VS's and not the bloggers (I don't know if it was or not) they definitely didn't/don't have permission to use it. Just my 2 cents, but that definitely tipped me off that something might not be right.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, a short time ago I opened my browser and saw I was logged out of Facebook which was weird since I'm constantly logged on. I log on and see that a complaint was issued against my page - Zadidoll - for privacy violation! Reason: the screenshots of Jason's posts on MY wall last Saturday. They removed all but three at this time. So he was able to harass ME and HE revealed his felony past yet I'm in violation of his privacy. Uh huh. I contacted Facebook about it and said how am I in violation when HE was the one harassing ME on my own wall and those images proved it. If I'm dinged for privacy violation of the posts he should be dinged for harassment. He is the one who posted on my own wall which is open to the public so how was privacy violated?


Did facebook get back to you?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pflyunderwear

am i crazy or does their facebook not work anymore?

or as this already been discussed and i'm just behind?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

Nope. I also checked my email to see if they sent me a notification on why they removed the images but they never did. He posted that info on my public page in the first place which means if it's a privacy violation then he violated it himself in the first place.



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 27, 2013)

> https://www.facebook.com/pflyunderwear am i crazy or does their facebook not work anymore? or as this already been discussed and i'm just behind?


 Oh wow, hmmmm....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I also checked my email to see if they sent me a notification on why they removed the images but they never did. He posted that info on my public page in the first place which means if it's a privacy violation then he violated it himself in the first place.


 I just do this  




 constantly while reading this thread.  Seriously?  He violated his OWN privacy and then whined about it to FB?  When will they crash and burn already so we can all just move on?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pflyunderwear
> 
> ...


It's gone


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pflyunderwear
> 
> ...


 https://www.facebook.com/pantyfly?fref=ts

I thought it was this one with 8~9k likes.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

That's the one. https://www.facebook.com/pantyfly

I thought Facebook's TOS didn't allow those with felonies to post on their site? Or is that just for sex offenders? (_Edit: It's just sex offenders not allowed on Facebook._)



> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

ok something is fishy

the page that i linked to that is gone was definitely the page they had been using, and the one they're using now is the one we determined was a duplicate page the other day


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133892/panty-fly-discussion/420#post_2058950

just 6 days ago that page had hardly any likes and wasn't in use currently


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 27, 2013)

> ok something is fishy the page that i linked to that is gone was definitely the page they had been using, and the one they're using now is the one we determined was a duplicate page the other day https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133892/panty-fly-discussion/420#post_2058950 just 6 days ago that page had hardly any likes and wasn't in use currently


 I think they worked with facebook to get the two pages merged. I have a friend who "liked" the old page with 8000 likes (pflyunderwear) and the same friend is listed as liking this page. I think the company is pretty sketchy, but I don't think this Facebook change actually is.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they worked with facebook to get the two pages merged. I have a friend who "liked" the old page with 8000 likes (pflyunderwear) and the same friend is listed as liking this page. I think the company is pretty sketchy, but I don't think this Facebook change actually is.


 that makes sense, i hadn't liked the page so i wouldn't have known if likes had been transferred to one page or another or what. either way it does seem like they're cleaning up a lot of iffy thing about the main page they were using.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm sure the accounts were merged. But I do agree they're cleaning up their wall because the picture of Adam in the panties, Kim's naked pic, the pic (drawing) of the guy and gal sharing a pair of panties are all removed. Looks like they're TRYING to look like a reputable company. For me the damage is done. Between the harassment from Jason, the lies, the shill accounts, his felonies... All those things would and does not instill trust in that company. Factor in that they sent out Victoria Secret panties when VS does NOT work with companies to distribute their products makes me question where are they getting the product from? Are the products real or counterfeit (and yes, there are counterfeits of name brands like American Apparel, Victoria Secret). Are they buy from clearance houses? Are they buying from Hong Kong?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure the accounts were merged. But I do agree they're cleaning up their wall because the picture of Adam in the panties, Kim's naked pic, the pic (drawing) of the guy and gal sharing a pair of panties are all removed. Looks like they're TRYING to look like a reputable company. For me the damage is done. Between the harassment from Jason, the lies, the shill accounts, his felonies... All those things would and does not instill trust in that company. Factor in that they sent out Victoria Secret panties when VS does NOT work with companies to distribute their products makes me question where are they getting the product from? Are the products real or counterfeit (and yes, there are counterfeits of name brands like American Apparel, Victoria Secret). Are they buy from clearance houses? Are they buying from Hong Kong?


 I know right. It makes sense that VS would have strict policies on their brand representation (reminds me of MAC and the fact that you can only buy it from _authorized retailers_) I'm not familiar about the company policies of AA though so idk if they have the same strictness, I wouldn't be surprised if they did though.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 27, 2013)

If anyone ever got VS panties from them I would be really curious what the sewn-in fabric tag looks like. They've only changed their tags a handful of times in the last decade.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure the accounts were merged. But I do agree they're cleaning up their wall because the picture of Adam in the panties, Kim's naked pic, the pic (drawing) of the guy and gal sharing a pair of panties are all removed. Looks like they're TRYING to look like a reputable company. For me the damage is done. Between the harassment from Jason, the lies, the shill accounts, his felonies... All those things would and does not instill trust in that company. Factor in that they sent out Victoria Secret panties when VS does NOT work with companies to distribute their products makes me question where are they getting the product from? Are the products real or counterfeit (and yes, there are counterfeits of name brands like American Apparel, Victoria Secret). Are they buy from clearance houses? Are they buying from Hong Kong?


  Yeah after the whole going all the way to harass you on your Facebook page kind of sealed the deal for me... I'm curious to see how many subscribers they will have AFTER next month when most of the MUT subscribers will be done with their 3 months...


----------



## SassyVee (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't worry about him being here as his account and the three other accounts associated with Panty Fly have been banned.


 Okay, that's good. I put on zazidoll's Facebook wall that I was creeped out because I had FRIENDS who had ordered from them/ him, but it's actually my DAUGHTERS who ordered from there. One of them is 16 and the other is 21,  but I don't really want to see who is handling the underwear they ordered, especially somebody like that


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 28, 2013)

I got a pair of Victoria's secret underwear from them


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you sure they aren't bootlegged?

I am assuming they are bootlegged panties or being distributed unauthorized.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 28, 2013)

Can you post a photo of the label?



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a pair of Victoria's secret underwear from them


----------



## AmandaMaven (Apr 28, 2013)

Ugh, reading all of this, I am so glad I never tried them out before. I hope their business gets shut down soon enough. None of this is okay.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 28, 2013)

idk if these have been posted yet but i found these VS panties on PF's facebook, whether they're authentic or not, idk, but it says Victoria's Secret along the waist band (you can probably see it better if you click to enlarge)


----------



## easteregg (Apr 29, 2013)

Forever 12- love it!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 2, 2013)

Im not sure I can, because I'm on my iPhone. If its possible I definitely will! Does anyone know how?


----------



## Jamie P (May 2, 2013)

Yea you can just click the picture above where you type.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 11, 2013)

Did anyone have any resolutions with this company? I just realized I never received a follow up order and can no longer access my account. .says u don't have one with my username/email. I've between trying to log on for a while now.. looks like I'll be opening a dispute.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone have any resolutions with this company? I just realized I never received a follow up order and can no longer access my account. .says u don't have one with my username/email. I've between trying to log on for a while now.. looks like I'll be opening a dispute.


 Actually I called them the other day to inquire about this months order. I don't recall if they've always had a phone number, but I figured it would be the quickest way to get a response. They answered my questions. I suggest trying to call to sort out the issues you're having.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 14, 2013)

Just an FYI, the May packages are shipping soon, and this information was in an email from Panty Fly:

*"Questions Answered*

We also wanted to let you know, that we do not auto renew any prepaid packages.  The only members that get billed automatically are our monthly members. This will be the last month for many of our members, if you do not sign back up then it will not automatically renew.  As many of you are aware we no longer are accepting PayPal as well, so if you have gotten an email from PayPal canceling your subscription, you will still get the full 3 months of your membership.  You will however not be billed again from PayPal which is why you received that email canceling your recurring payments with them."
So I think I'm just going to let my 3-month sub die a quiet, natural death and go away.... very glad that they're not trying to auto-renew.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

That's good to know. I wonder why they're not using Paypal any longer. We all can speculate but unless they tell us we'll never know.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 14, 2013)

I remember he had explained why earlier in the thread.. I can't remember his exact reasons though.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 14, 2013)

Found it..

*Why we stopped using Paypal?*We tried integrating paypal as a payment option on our site, as some of our members preferred it. However due to the nature and complexity of our business model, Paypal does not fit into our needs at this time. When a member signs up with Panty Fly we send their first month out within 48 hours of signing up. Then each additional month on the 15th. With Paypal we are limited to when our customers are billed, if they sign up on the 5th, then Paypal wants to bill them every month on the 5th. According to Visa and Mastercard terms. we only have a certain time to mail packages once a members payment has been accepted and therefore Paypal will not be used any longer by our site. We do offer a 100% secure checkout process, and are 100% up to PCI compliance standards. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

That makes sense which is why I always hated Eco-Emi's system because what ever date you signed up is your billing date and there were times I'd wait up to six weeks before my box was sent.



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found it..
> 
> *Why we stopped using Paypal?*We tried integrating paypal as a payment option on our site, as some of our members preferred it. However due to the nature and complexity of our business model, Paypal does not fit into our needs at this time. When a member signs up with Panty Fly we send their first month out within 48 hours of signing up. Then each additional month on the 15th. With Paypal we are limited to when our customers are billed, if they sign up on the 5th, then Paypal wants to bill them every month on the 5th. According to Visa and Mastercard terms. we only have a certain time to mail packages once a members payment has been accepted and therefore Paypal will not be used any longer by our site. We do offer a 100% secure checkout process, and are 100% up to PCI compliance standards. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Jamie P (May 14, 2013)

Has anyone received anything since this thread got quiet?


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 15, 2013)

I might be speaking too soon, but I just wanted to comment that I think Panty Fly is trying to step up their CS. I received an email updating members this month. They also included a 20% off discount for existing members. That's cool, but they failed to mention they've increased their prices. I signed up for 3 months for $15. Now it costs $25 for 3 months. Still a fair deal and they did mention their prices in the coupon itself. I liked that they were giving us an update, to me it shows some improvement. My next order should be shipped out in the next day or two, so hopefully we'll see if I like them this time and they fit. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Jamie P (May 15, 2013)

Yes please keep us posted.


----------



## KayEss (May 15, 2013)

My next (and probably last) shipment should be coming soon too, so I'll be sure to post what I get as well!


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

They increased the prices without notice? The least they could have done was notify members.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 16, 2013)

I assume others received the email regarding not fulfilling the orders of prepaid subscribers?


----------



## Meahlea (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I assume others received the email regarding not fulfilling the orders of prepaid subscribers?


Yup.


----------



## katlyne (May 16, 2013)

uh oh! tell me, tell me!


----------



## Meahlea (May 16, 2013)

> *May, 16th, 2013*
> *Dear Panty Fly Prepaid Members*
> We have experienced some issues with fulfillment this month.  We anticipated shipping on time starting the 15th.  However some of our prepaid members will be affected. We have experienced some delays with certain manufactures, this delay has resulted in our inability to meet these deadlines as promised.   We do not have a solution for this as of yet, we are writing to let you know if you are a prepaid member we are issuing you a refund of your payment for the remaining months you had left.  We apologize for the inconvenience.  We must issue these refunds to be in compliance with Visa and MasterCard terms.   If you have any questions about your refund you may email us at [email protected].  Please remember that once we issue the refund it can take up to 5-7 days for your bank to post it into your account.  We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenniferrose (May 16, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

Since this was the last month of many 3-month subs, I'm guessing we'll get refunded the $5? ($15 divided by the 3 months in the sub?)

I'm ok with that.  Bye-bye, Panty Fly!


----------



## jenniferrose (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since this was the last month of many 3-month subs, I'm guessing we'll get refunded the $5? ($15 divided by the 3 months in the sub?)
> 
> I'm ok with that.  Bye-bye, Panty Fly!


 I think I'm just disappointed because I like to see the best in everyone, even through all the pantyfly/MUT mess, because although they had very questionable ethics and responses to Zadi, their customer service seemed to be responsive and helpful. But no, they really do not know what they are doing.

Yeah $5! On that note, since they state they have to refund it legally, think is will be just $5. Technically we paid $15 for 3 months, not $15 at $5/month. I don't really care, fine with $5, but I have just never had this happen to me with a subscription service so curious what the terms are.


----------



## KayEss (May 16, 2013)

Hmm, this is odd. I'm a pre-paid subscriber and I got the email, but I also got a shipping notification with tracking number from them last night.


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2013)

I think Jason and company should have honored their business agreements to those who paid for the items.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 16, 2013)

> I think Jason and company should have honored their business agreements to those who paid for the items.


 I agree!


----------



## katlyne (May 16, 2013)

I'm so glad I didn't sign up with this sub @ the beginning like I was planning to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so glad I didn't sign up with this sub @ the beginning like I was planning to


 My thoughts exactly...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Jason and company should have honored their business agreements to those who paid for the items.


 Agreed, but based on their past performance, I don't expect them to honor prior commitments over making more money from new subscribers.

I'm gonna take my $ and run


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (May 17, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I'm just disappointed because I like to see the best in everyone, even through all the pantyfly/MUT mess, because although they had very questionable ethics and responses to Zadi, their customer service seemed to be responsive and helpful. But no, they really do not know what they are doing.

Yeah $5! On that note, since they state they have to refund it legally, think is will be just $5. Technically we paid $15 for 3 months, not $15 at $5/month. I don't really care, fine with $5, but I have just never had this happen to me with a subscription service so curious what the terms are.

I agree, they are completely clueless on how to run a business. You should actually be getting back $6, I believe. Unless there was a different price tier before I subbed, the price was $15 for 3 months + $3 for shipping, technically making it $6/mo.



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed, but based on their past performance, I don't expect them to honor prior commitments over making more money from new subscribers.
> 
> I'm gonna take my $ and run


 Me too! This just seems like such an obvious cash grab. The way they have gone about everything is so shady! Glad to be finished with them!


----------



## ling168 (May 17, 2013)

I received that email also. My card that I used expired and they said that they already had my order prepared so it will be shipping soon. This is the last of my 3 month sub so I am kind of glad


----------



## EmGee (May 17, 2013)

Last year I bought some deal on a coupon site for "a month worth of American Apparel underwear" or 32 pairs or something like that.
You could not pick the style or colours and they came all at once (or were supposed to).
I think I paid around $35 for that and it might be $50 on american apparels site now I think.

I ended up getting the cotton underwear in solid colours in almost every style they make and each package had between 3-7 pairs of a same style and solid colour.

Maybe look into that if you want  a bunch of AA underwears?



> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, Pantyfly drama all over.
> 
> Such a nifty idea, fun by such sleazy and untrustworthy people.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 17, 2013)

> I think that speaks volumes to the type of company Panty Fly is. Granted there's no love loss between myself and them since I was attacked on my own Facebook wall by Jason. Everything I know about him makes me so happy that I wasn't sucked into that company. If he's doing that to those who pre-paid what guarantee is there he won't do that to OTHER customers? BTW - did anyone ever hear from Victoria Secret on if Panty Fly even had the rights to distribute their panties?


 I never did ask because I really feel that there is no way VS allowed them to resell their stuff. This was many years ago when they were owned by Limited Brands, but i remember watching a video about seeing Express, VS and B&amp;BW merch in random stores and how you were supposed to report them if you ever saw that. Trust me they don't need anyone's help selling their merchandise or getting their name out there. VS is a household name and in practically every mall. The reason they will never open a clothing store is because their catalog and online sales are so successful that they don't have to expand to a physical location. Every SAS they sell out of their clearance panties at $3.99 (I'm sure it varies by your region) and they run $7/25 every quarter or so I can so no reason why they would use a unknown outlet to resell for much less &amp; give a cut to pantyfly too. If you think about the brands VS has partnered with (to sell in their stores-not the other way around) like Betsy Johnson, Intimissimi, NFL, etc pantyfly doesn't fit lol


----------



## EmGee (May 18, 2013)

For "creepy" or maybe just a jerk apparently I would also read up on how the owner of American Apparel apparently treats a lot of his women employees I have read quite a few bad things in the media over the years (and some of their ads are not that great either....).
I still shop there, but the owner seems kinda like a older creep.....


----------



## tulosai (May 18, 2013)

I got the email but have not yet received a refund.  Not holding my breath.  This sucks.


----------



## Meahlea (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email but have not yet received a refund.  Not holding my breath.  This sucks.


ditto


----------



## zadidoll (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email but have not yet received a refund.  Not holding my breath.  This sucks.


 I'd take the initiative if I were in your shoes and place a credit card/Paypal dispute with the email as evidence. Also I'd file a complaint in their state with the Attorney General's Office.


----------



## LucysKeeper (May 18, 2013)

Their email makes no sense....having an issue with this months shipping/fulfillment in no way relates to refunding/cancelling all prepaid subscriptions. What a crappy way to get rid of their prepaid members


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 18, 2013)

What a bad business strategy. How many of the prepaiders who were cancelled on mid-subscription are ACTUALLY going to resubscribe now??? This really isn't going to make them more $$.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 18, 2013)

I received this email too about issuing refunds to prepaid subscribers because of "fulfillment issues". Didn't really make sense, but to me it's obvious this company won't be around for much longer. Fine by me. I'll wait a couple more days to see if my refund is processed. If I don't get it I most certainly will be contacting my credit card company. 

I'm sorry to hear about all the drama that occurred between Panty Fly and MUT.


----------



## MissTrix (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Their email makes no sense....having an issue with this months shipping/fulfillment in no way relates to refunding/cancelling all prepaid subscriptions. What a crappy way to get rid of their prepaid members


 My thought exactly! Especially considering these "fulfillment issues" don't apply to their higher paying monthly subscribers. Different warehouse my @$$. Their motives here are so transparent.


----------



## ling168 (May 18, 2013)

If I were them I would have considered re-wording that email and not stating that they had to refund, seemingly only, prepaid subscribers for their last month for "shipping" issues.


----------



## lyndieonline (May 20, 2013)

I never got any of these emails. I just got an email from PayPal saying that PantyFly had refunded me $10. I only had one month so I'm confused why I got $10. I'm just gonna let it go. It was a great sub in theory...


----------



## tulosai (May 20, 2013)

I did file a dispute.  I guess they are getting a lot of those since usually you contact the merchant first but Paypal told me that the merchant is not available to be contacted at this time so I instantly had to escalate it to a dispute.  PF has till May 30 to respond.  If I do get a refund before that, I will of course dismiss the dispute.  

I ordinarily would have given PF a few more days to see if a refund came through, but my 45 days are just barely not up so I felt I should/had to do it now.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2013)

> I did file a dispute. Â I guess they are getting a lot of those since usually you contact the merchant first but Paypal told me that the merchant is not available to be contacted at this time so I instantly had to escalate it to a dispute. Â PF has till May 30 to respond. Â If I do get a refund before that, I will of course dismiss the dispute. Â  I ordinarily would have given PF a few more days to see if a refund came through, but my 45 days are just barely not up so I felt I should/had to do it now.


 I had to file a dispute, as well. I managed to get two emails back from PF afterward, but they did refund me. . So a success!


----------



## KayEss (May 20, 2013)

Got my final PantyFly order today, and...I'm impressed! I got the refund email but I also got a shipping email, so I guess for some reason my account didn't get canceled like most prepaid subscribers. Anyway, I got three pairs, a thong, a cheeky pair of briefs, and a pair of hipsters. They're really well made and from a company called Pact, true to size. I looked on their site and the retail price of the underwear is $16-$20. Not bad!


----------



## Jamie P (May 21, 2013)

> Got my final PantyFly order today, and...I'm impressed! I got the refund email but I also got a shipping email, so I guess for some reason my account didn't get canceled like most prepaid subscribers. Anyway, I got three pairs, a thong, a cheeky pair of briefs, and a pair of hipsters. They're really well made and from a company called Pact, true to size. I looked on their site and the retail price of the underwear is $16-$20. Not bad!


Those are interesting. I don't mean that in a bad way, just not sure how to explain my thoughts. I like them.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 21, 2013)

> Got my final PantyFly order today, and...I'm impressed! I got the refund email but I also got a shipping email, so I guess for some reason my account didn't get canceled like most prepaid subscribers. Anyway, I got three pairs, a thong, a cheeky pair of briefs, and a pair of hipsters. They're really well made and from a company called Pact, true to size. I looked on their site and the retail price of the underwear is $16-$20. Not bad!


 I received mine yesterday and got two pairs of PACT and a pair of American Apparel.... super cute and the PACT ones were so comfy I looked them up to buy more but they are too expensive!


----------



## tulosai (May 21, 2013)

I did receive my refund. Overall I am very bummed by how this turned out. I was one of the very few people here thinking about continuing the subscription once my 3 months were over, largely based on my positive experiences with them and my hatred of laundry, which I need to do less frequently when I have more panties.  While I am grateful they made good on the refund at least, I am extremely disappointed in this company and pretty much every single thing they have done.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did receive my refund. Overall I am very bummed by how this turned out. I was one of the very few people here thinking about continuing the subscription once my 3 months were over, largely based on my positive experiences with them and my hatred of laundry, which I need to do less frequently when I have more panties.  While I am grateful they made good on the refund at least, I am extremely disappointed in this company and pretty much every single thing they have done.


 It did seem like there were people on board to continue their subscription once their three months ended. I think just cancelling on all of the pre-paid subscribers probably turned a lot of those people off from resubbing with them, because all they did was show that they really don't care about their customers. I can understand continuing with them after some of the MUT drama if you're happy with the products and the service, but screwing over paying customers is just too far. I know what you mean about liking to have a lot of undies because of your hatred of doing laundry, I always wait until I'm all out to finally do laundry BAHAH. Hopefully someone else can take this same concept and execute it better, then I'd be totally on board.


----------



## MissTrix (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It did seem like there were people on board to continue their subscription once their three months ended. I think just cancelling on all of the pre-paid subscribers probably turned a lot of those people off from resubbing with them, because all they did was show that they really don't care about their customers. I can understand continuing with them after some of the MUT drama if you're happy with the products and the service, but screwing over paying customers is just too far. I know what you mean about liking to have a lot of undies because of your hatred of doing laundry, I always wait until I'm all out to finally do laundry BAHAH. Hopefully someone else can take this same concept and execute it better, then I'd be totally on board.


 This sums up exactly how I feel about this whole refund situation. I was leery after the MUT drama but since I had already prepaid, I saw no reason to cancel my account right away. I figured I would watch to see if they improved on how they deal with customers &amp; criticism, then decide whether to resub at the end of my 3 months. Now there is no freakin way I would resub with them. They screwed over their "early adopters" in an attempt to squeeze more money out of us. Money that many of us would have turned over willingly had they treated us with courtesy instead of as dollar amounts. That they appear to think we're too stupid to see through their "different warehouse" bs, is just icing on a very bitter cake.


----------



## tulosai (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This sums up exactly how I feel about this whole refund situation. I was leery after the MUT drama but since I had already prepaid, I saw no reason to cancel my account right away. I figured I would watch to see if they improved on how they deal with customers &amp; criticism, then decide whether to resub at the end of my 3 months. Now there is no freakin way I would resub with them. They screwed over their "early adopters" in an attempt to squeeze more money out of us. Money that many of us would have turned over willingly had they treated us with courtesy instead of as dollar amounts. That they appear to think we're too stupid to see through their "different warehouse" bs, is just icing on a very bitter cake.


 I mean this.  Do they honestly think anyone is gonna get their money back and then actually resubscribe to the tune of $9/month?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LucysKeeper (May 22, 2013)

Has anyone who didn't have their subscription paid through paypal receive their refund yet or receive an e-mail saying their refund had been processed? Wondering how long I should wait before I send an e-mail..


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

If you haven't received your money back by now please dispute it with the credit card company using their email as proof.


----------



## skylite (May 22, 2013)

> Has anyone who didn't have their subscription paid through paypal receive their refund yet or receive an e-mail saying their refund had been processed? Wondering how long I should wait before I send an e-mail..


 I received a weird email that I guess showed that a refund had been processed. But it hasn't shown up in my account yet .., I'm probably calling my cc company tonight.


----------



## Meahlea (May 22, 2013)

So I filed a paypal dispute following a lack of refund described in email I and several others quoted several pages back.

Just now, I got this:



> Please send a money request to [email protected] for your $5 refund.  Once revived we will process your refund immediately.
> 
> I shouldn't have to. And I'm tempted to tell them that told them that. You said you were giving me a refund, now you have to give it. I shouldn't have to beg you to give me the refund you promised in lieu of product you had also promised. Now they're saying paypal can't give partial refunds. What state are they located in again?


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I filed a paypal dispute following a lack of refund described in email I and several others quoted several pages back.
> 
> ...


 I'd leave the dispute open.  Paypal may well refund you the whole amount.  PF processed many other refunds through paypal and should process yours as well.  If they wrote this in response to the paypal dispute, I'd simply respond 'as you are acknowledging that I am owed a refund, I request that you refund me through paypal immediately.  Any email to your email address would be duplicative and unnecessary as the refund will come through paypal anyway.'


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I filed a paypal dispute following a lack of refund described in email I and several others quoted several pages back.
> 
> ...


 As far as I know, they are located in Virginia. I agree, that is ridiculous.


----------



## Meahlea (May 22, 2013)

Alright ladies, I and my family are genetically predisposed to send...poorly thought out angry emails. Before I ship this one off to the press (aka their CS email): anything sound too absurd or angry? They said this:



> You do not have to, but if you would like a refund you will need to.  Paypal does not allow us the opportunity for partial refunds.  They will deny your dispute and we are trying to offer you a simpler solution.  Thanks.


 I plan to say this:



> That is a lie. As per Paypal's website, you can give refunds, both full and partial, within 60 says of charge (link included for your education: https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/Marketing/bizui/SendRefund). I paid 56 days ago. The fact that you are refusing to refund my money in an attempt to get my credit card information will be reported to your state attorney general.


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies, I and my family are genetically predisposed to send...poorly thought out angry emails. Before I ship this one off to the press (aka their CS email): anything sound too absurd or angry? They said this:
> 
> I plan to say this:


 I think it is good.  You should also know they did issue me a partial refund, and many others here.  Not sure if it is advisable to mention this or not but they are definitely lying.


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

Also you mean days, not says  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies, I and my family are genetically predisposed to send...poorly thought out angry emails. Before I ship this one off to the press (aka their CS email): anything sound too absurd or angry? They said this:
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies, I and my family are genetically predisposed to send...poorly thought out angry emails. Before I ship this one off to the press (aka their CS email): anything sound too absurd or angry? They said this:
> 
> I plan to say this:


I think this is a great response! I cannot believe the lies they are saying, I am so glad I never subbed to them


----------



## Meahlea (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is good.  You should also know they did issue me a partial refund, and many others here.  Not sure if it is advisable to mention this or not but they are definitely lying.





> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also you mean days, not says  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's what I figured but ugh.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies, I and my family are genetically predisposed to send...poorly thought out angry emails. Before I ship this one off to the press (aka their CS email): anything sound too absurd or angry? They said this:
> 
> I plan to say this:


 Not to mention the fact that they are CLEARLY stalling since you're nearing the 60 day limit.


----------



## Meahlea (May 22, 2013)

-headdesk- Apparently what he really means is that I need to paypal invoice them. Alright @#$^%[email protected]% I'll do that. Enjoy the extra cost I'll be including to cover the fees paypal is going to charge me. Because I'm not going to pay those because you're a) dumb, B) lazy, c) a scammer or d) all of the above


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> -headdesk- Apparently what he really means is that I need to paypal invoice them. Alright @#$^%[email protected]% I'll do that. Enjoy the extra cost I'll be including to cover the fees paypal is going to charge me. Because I'm not going to pay those because you're a) dumb, B) lazy, c) a scammer or d) all of the above


 Um, again, no you don't, or at least you shouldn't.  I might do it at this point because as others say you are nearing the 60 day limit but they are really the definition of awful.  In the alternative I might callthem out on stalling you since you are reaching the 60 day limit and repeat you are reporting them to the SAG and add that you are reporting them to the BBB.


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2013)

> -headdesk- Apparently what he really means is that I need to paypal invoice them. Alright @#$^%[email protected]% I'll do that. Enjoy the extra cost I'll be including to cover the fees paypal is going to charge me. Because I'm not going to pay those because you're a) dumb, B) lazy, c) a scammer or d) all of the above


 I have a nasty feeling he might come back with a cry of PayPal TOS violation because you're not allowed to tack those fees on. I'm voting for scammer.


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a nasty feeling he might come back with a cry of PayPal TOS violation because you're not allowed to tack those fees on. I'm voting for scammer.


 Yeah I am really not sure I would do it.  They do not need this to refund you.  He is full of s***


----------



## Meahlea (May 22, 2013)

Yup I'm on the phone with paypal. The girl had that headdesk sound in her voice.


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I'm on the phone with paypal. The girl had that headdesk sound in her voice.


 GOOD ON YOU!!


----------



## Meahlea (May 22, 2013)

All in all, I received one month of quality panties, one month of panties that were far too small, and a hell of a fight to even try to get a refund for the third month. Serves me right for being interested in new subs.


----------



## LucysKeeper (May 22, 2013)

What a mess this company is. The worst part for me is that my husband is the one who ordered me the subscription, but not as a gift, he just signed up and gave me the account info which was in his e-mail and name...and my husband never checks his e-mail so I wouldn't have even known about this had it not been for MUT, I would have been sitting around waiting for my underwear haha. I just e-mailed them asking to process the refund, I gave them my husbands account info so hopefully they don't pull any BS that he needs to contact them, otherwise I'm going to have to get on his back about filing a CC dispute, he loves being nagged anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

I don't know if you sent the email or not however I think your response should be this.

Quote: You do not have to, but if you would like a refund you will need to.  Paypal does not allow us the opportunity for partial refunds.  They will deny your dispute and we are trying to offer you a simpler solution.  Thanks.


Quote: Per Paypal's website you can send me a partial refund. I'm requesting a refund in the amount of $____ to be made immediately. If I do not see a refund within the next 24 hours I will file a dispute with Paypal. https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/Marketing/bizui/SendRefund   Sincerely,
Your name

Don't make any unneccessary threats but DO file a complaint with their state Attorney General's Office as well as your own REGARDLESS if they refund you or not.


----------



## LucysKeeper (May 22, 2013)

So now I'm just completely confused....they responded to my e-mail super fast and they said:

[SIZE=11pt]You account was not one that was canceled, however I have canceled it and refunded your payment, have a great afternoon.[/SIZE]

What???? Didn't the e-mail they sent indicate that all prepaid memberships were cancelled? I also never got a shipping notice for May, again leading me to believe that was because my account had already been cancelled. In addition, if my account wasn't cancelled, why in the world would you just go ahead and cancel it without asking me first? At this point I don't care anymore and just want them to cancel it but I wrote back anyways for more information:

Hello,
Thank you for your response. I'm confused, the e-mail we received said that all prepaid memberships were being cancelled, I have a prepaid 3 month membership. I also never received a shipping notice for this month, which would be evidence that my account was cancelled. If my account was not previously cancelled why didn't I get a shipping notice, wouldn't my May box already have been shipped at this time?
 
Thank you,


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So now I'm just completely confused....they responded to my e-mail super fast and they said:
> 
> ...


 They are scammers pure ans simple.  I have no doubt that they will shortly be in signifigant legal trouble.


----------



## LucysKeeper (May 22, 2013)

Here is the response, it didn't answer my question. I had a prepaid membership which should have been cancelled based on their e-mail, even below she says that they cancelled prepaid memberships and intended on offering a a free package the next month, but then in the prior e-mail she tells me that my membership wasn't cancelled, so which is it? Oh well, hopefully my refund will be processed and I can wash my hands of this company.

There is a long and a short answer, here is the short version.  We used 3 different companies this month for shipping.  Simply put we ran out of underwear.  When we called the manufacture, they told us it was going to be at least 10 days before a new shipment could be shipped, we then sent out that email.  We had canceled all prepaid memberships and intended on offering a free package the following month in lieu of the complications.  Yes your package should have been mailed.  However I apologize it was not.  I can assure you however that your refund has been processed already.   Just a little over  400 of our members affected by this, and have processed nearly 80% of all refunds.  Only members with PayPal and a few others are awaiting refunds as we have had complications refunding through PayPal.


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

Um, Paypal's refund process is hella simple.  I really do not get how stupid these guys can really think we are/


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2013)

Anyone else squinting at that response and thinking that the PayPal "complications" are due to them being Scammy McScammersons whose account got shut down due to complaints about fraud?


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

Geeze. Seems like they're making up stories left and right to cover their tails. Keep ALL emails and file a complaint with your state's ATG and their state's ATG. I'd also file a complaint with the Federal Trade Commission since they may also be in violation with Federal laws.


----------



## Meahlea (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else squinting at that response and thinking that the PayPal "complications" are due to them being Scammy McScammersons whose account got shut down due to complaints about fraud?


Yes because my refund (which I finally got) did not come from panty fly. It came from someone else as a response to my request.


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes because my refund (which I finally got) did not come from panty fly. It came from someone else as a response to my request.


 Glad you got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 22, 2013)

Okay, so I just read through most of the posts here. I was also a prepaid member and got the email about refunding me. Tomorrow will be exactly a week from the email and I had no signs of refund on my bank account so I emailed them and not 5 minutes later got a response. I also got a "copy of payment receipt from PANTYFLY" from [email protected] and too me it also looks like they are charging me $12 and not refunding me.... and for the "where are they located" question. here is the address listed in the receipt email 564 WIDGEON RD, 302, NORFOLK, VA 23518


----------



## diana16 (May 22, 2013)

I thought they were trying to redeem themselves after what happened here on MUT?


----------



## skylite (May 22, 2013)

> Okay, so I just read through most of the posts here. I was also a prepaid member and got the email about refunding me. Tomorrow will be exactly a week from the email and I had no signs of refund on my bank account so I emailed them and not 5 minutes later got a response. I also got a "copy of payment receipt from PANTYFLY" from [email protected] and too me it also looks like they are charging me $12 and not refunding me.... and for the "where are they located" question. here is the address listed in the receipt emailÂ 564 WIDGEON RD, 302, NORFOLK, VAÂ 23518


 I got the same weird email from them. Except mine was $5 not $12. that was two days ago. I have yet to see any credit to my account.


----------



## skylite (May 22, 2013)

> I got the same weird email from them. Except mine was $5 not $12. that was two days ago. I have yet to see any credit to my account.


 I take that back. There is as of two minutes ago a pending credit from panty fly on my account for $5


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 22, 2013)

so if you saw my previous post heres more info if not go back to page 21 and look what i wrote.

they just emailed me again with this and only this "The receipt you received at the top states the kind of transaction it states a credit not a sale or autho.  You have been refunded."
i don't know if that means they read this forum or what but I said nothing about that to them via email.....


----------



## skylite (May 22, 2013)

I don't know much about how credit card refunds work , but the way it looks to me is that they processed it as if they were purchasing something from me rather than simply refunding ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

What was the $12 then? And shouldn't the refund be $6 since they charged $3 shipping?


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the $12 then? And shouldn't the refund be $6 since they charged $3 shipping?


 are you asking me zadi? lol I signed up for three months and only received one month. so they refunded me two months payment


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 22, 2013)

This is all a little creepy zadi, lol. Like them emailing me like that after I said something on here just makes them all seem even weirder and creepier than before.....


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

LOL Well it wouldn't surprise me! LOL Not after the stunt Jason pulled on my personal Facebook page when he attacked me.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 22, 2013)

I saw that! lol saying you needed a hobby, he's such a creepo, "oh i saw you have a cat" that's like the creepy "if i dont see you later, ill see you through your window" saying.... ew. gives me the heebie jeebies...


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup. You.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL Good that they refunded the $12 because some people are getting only $5 back when it should be $6 back per month. Panty Fly irks me.
> ...


 I strongly advise anyone who has an account there already to go post a review of the service.  I am thinking of signing up for an account for this sole purpose.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup. You.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL Good that they refunded the $12 because some people are getting only $5 back when it should be $6 back per month. Panty Fly irks me.
> ...


 
Zadi - just an FYI. I only paid $15 because when I signed up shipping was included. So I would get $5 which is correct. It shouldn't be $6 for everyone.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

Ahhh. Thanks for the clarification. Seems like they changed pricing on things willy nilly without warning.


----------



## tulosai (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I strongly advise anyone who has an account there already to go post a review of the service.  I am thinking of signing up for an account for this sole purpose.


 You actually need not have an account to review.  I have done so.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that! lol saying you needed a hobby, he's such a creepo, "oh i saw you have a cat" that's like the creepy "if i dont see you later, ill see you through your window" saying.... ew. gives me the heebie jeebies...


 LOL For those that don't know what phhmom1292 is referring to. Jason posted this on my wall which began a bunch of other replies.



​ Later in that wall post (which he deleted).​ 


​


----------



## AliMo (May 22, 2013)

I am so addicted to this forum. These people are crazy and so dumb! If you are gonna be sketchy, at least be smart enough to use a different ISP address or different screen name on a review board. Hope you all get your money back and report these scammers.


----------



## MissTrix (May 22, 2013)

I asked about my refund &amp; they asked me for my email addy to be sent via email. Once I sent it, they said they processed my refund. It has yet to show up online but they recited the last 4 digits of my card when they said they processed it so I will wait to see if it shows up. They also deleted my post from their fb page so who knows how many people have left comments complaining.


----------



## wildsp187 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL For those that don't know what phhmom1292 is referring to. Jason posted this on my wall which began a bunch of other replies.
> ...


 The mean girl in me wants to say "it is you're not your, who's the idiot now?"


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The mean girl in me wants to say "it is you're not your, who's the idiot now?"


 LOL If it makes you feel less mean, one of my readers did tell him just that. LOL


----------



## Jamie P (May 22, 2013)

Wow. Just catching up on the latest panty drama. Cannot believe how bad this got. Goes right back to what I was saying before. I would LOVE to see one of these "companies" that start out bad end up doing the right thing, learning from mistakes, and grow from them. Nope. I guess they figure if they are gonna go down, they are gonna go down big time. Way to go panty fly. Great job.


----------



## MissTrix (May 22, 2013)

Now they are deleting any post that references the cancelled accounts &amp; refunds. My refund still hasn't shown up in my account.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else squinting at that response and thinking that the PayPal "complications" are due to them being Scammy McScammersons whose account got shut down due to complaints about fraud?


I am squinting and squirming at the grammar in that response and the abuse and misuse of "in lieu"


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2013)

Dispute it with the bank/Paypal. If they're deleting references to them cancelling accounts and not issuing refunds then they're just going to block you from posting on their wall.



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now they are deleting any post that references the cancelled accounts &amp; refunds. My refund still hasn't shown up in my account.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dispute it with the bank/Paypal. If they're deleting references to them cancelling accounts and not issuing refunds then they're just going to block you from posting on their wall.


 that is beyond shady. Shady Creep McScammer should be his name instead of jason whatever.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 31, 2013)

So, I still haven't gotten my refund. I finally emailed them today to nicely ask about it. I got a response saying that my refund had already been processed awhile ago and "you should of seen it probably already." Um, okay, nice sentence. And no, I haven't seen it already, and I haven't gotten an email saying that it was processed. So I responded and said in a very concise email that my refund probably hadn't been processed and that I am not impressed with Panty Fly's lack of customer service. Their "customer service" proceeded to send me three emails all about how my refund had been processed, and the woman who responded said she was not impressed with my sarcasm. Really, Panty Fly? Why did I ever even subscribe?


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 31, 2013)

I just checked my bank statements and I did receive a $12 refund.  But, Panty Fly never did respond to my email a month ago about the one pair of XS underwear that I received as part of my three underwear, in a size Medium package! So, I am still kind of upset about that.  I may resend the email.


----------



## isis9515 (May 31, 2013)

Thank goodness I didn't sign up for them. Rule of Thumb "If it sounds too good to be true..." 

I like the general idea though. Are there any other underwear/panty subscription companies that are out there that are any good? Suggestions.


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2013)

Time to file a dispute with your credit card company AND file a complaint with your state Attorney General's Office and their State Attorney General's office.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 31, 2013)

> Time to file a dispute with your credit card company AND file a complaint with your state Attorney General's Office and their State Attorney General's office.


I am in the process of doing this, particularly after the email I received from them a few minutes ago.


----------



## katlyne (May 31, 2013)

> I am in the process of doing this, particularly after the email I received from them a few minutes ago.


 What did they say a few minutes ago!?


----------



## dressupthedog (May 31, 2013)

> The owners of Panty Fly own and operate over 30 different businesses, I can assure you that no one on Makeup Talk or any other forum has ever talked to or emailed any of the owner(s) of Panty Fly. Although it is cute that some think they have. That is the problem, some people feel that they can decide how Panty Fly runs it operations or decide what it should do, or how it should make money. Some even find the need to post our grammar errors. While in fact members like yourself have two choices, to subscribe or not to subscribe. Panty Fly is a business with over 20,000 members and itâ€™s sole purpose, like any for profit business is to make money. If you are not happy with the way it is operated or the Grammar of the employees, then you have the right to not be a member. If you should have any additional question pertaining to your refund please contact your financial institution, as we have no further information on the status of your refund after we have completed it. Brian Hedderfeld Panty Fly Operations


 It's not anything that bad, but I think it's really weird and unprofessional, and it honestly makes me uncomfortable. I emailed inquiring about my refund, and I basically got attacked, and the way I read it, they pretty much told me to not contact them about my refund again.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not anything that bad, but I think it's really weird and unprofessional, and it honestly makes me uncomfortable. I emailed inquiring about my refund, and I basically got attacked, and the way I read it, they pretty much told me to not contact them about my refund again.


 Their response feels highly unprofessional and condescending (not to you, but to the way they speak about their business, acting like they're "better").


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2013)

Wow... that's crazy. Obviously Brian either doesn't know how Jason and Kim were on MUT posting about Panty Fly or how Jason contacted me on my personal Facebook wall OR he's lying. Wouldn't surprise me if he's lying since that's how Panty Fly seems to operate but that's just my personal opinion.

Definitely file a complaint with your state's attorney general's office and theirs as well as with the Federal Trade Commission.


----------



## katlyne (May 31, 2013)

Ick. I was very uncomfortable reading that. Like. I felt very big brother-ed by how much they KNOW about what we post despite the fact that they claim not to care. And someone is lying. Because you guys got emails and stuff from the "founder" jason.



> It's not anything that bad, but I think it's really weird and unprofessional, and it honestly makes me uncomfortable. I emailed inquiring about my refund, and I basically got attacked, and the way I read it, they pretty much told me to not contact them about my refund again.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 31, 2013)

I did email something related. Basically what happened was I after I asked about my refund, I was told that I should have already received it, I questioned if it has been sent, and I got three emails within a few minutes saying that my refund had been sent awhile ago and it was unfortunate that I would think that they wouldn't send it and that my sarcasm wasn't appreciated. That led to me being a little frustrated, so I responded and said that I did have a reason to think that it hasn't been sent, because I hadn't received an email notifying me that it had been processed as stated in the original email, and because they had been unprofessional in the past (posting on MuT and Facebook, I had to email to receive my last month at the end of the month because they forgot to send mine). Then they sent the above email. I'm done with my rant and I will file a dispute and a complaint. Lesson learned.


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2013)

> The owners of Panty Fly own and operate over 30 different businesses, I can assure you that no one on Makeup Talk or any other forum has ever talked to or emailed any of the owner(s) of Panty Fly. Although it is cute that some think they have. That is the problem, some people feel that they can decide how Panty Fly runs it operations or decide what it should do, or how it should make money. Some even find the need to post our grammar errors. While in fact members like yourself have two choices, to subscribe or not to subscribe. Panty Fly is a business with over 20,000 members and itâ€™s sole purpose, like any for profit business is to make money. If you are not happy with the way it is operated or the Grammar of the employees, then you have the right to not be a member. If you should have any additional question pertaining to your refund please contact your financial institution, as we have no further information on the status of your refund after we have completed it.
> Brian Hedderfeld
> 
> Panty Fly Operations


 So here's my thoughts on that email Brian sent you.


I don't know how many owners there are other than Jason and Adam however if they have over 30 different businesses - currently - then how can they devote their time to ensuring Panty Fly is operating smoothly?

Jason from Panty Fly, Kim (Jason's wife) and of course someone named "Jessica" (who may or may not be Kim, Jason but is indeed someone from their IP) did post on MUT. Jason did post from his personal FB account to my public page which he revealed his criminal past before promptly deleting that wall post.

Panty Fly can make their own decisions on how to operate so long as how they're operating their business conform to US Federal and State laws. So far one co-founder and his wife have violated FTC regulations on disclaimers by creating the Kimmud2 account to pose as a customer when in fact she's the co-founder's wife.

Over 20,000 subscribers? I'd love to see hard data on that! Their FB wall has less than 9,000 while their Twitter account has less than 11,000. These 20,000 followers are not reflective of their actual customer base!

I do agree to contact your financial institution or Paypal (how ever you paid) and file a dispute. I also think that due to the many issues former customers have had that anyone with any complaint should file a complaint with your state Attorney General's office along with their ATG which if I recall correctly is Virginia.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 31, 2013)

I wish I knew the other businesses they run, so I could avoid them like the plague!


----------



## EmGee (Jun 2, 2013)

They own 30 businesses?

And these are all legally registered?

Hard to see how they have the time to Twitter and post here and email people and yet run all these companies.

I also think that they are using some kind of tracking program that monitors web pages and searches the web for mentions of their company.

One of my friends who used to work for a government dept in computer information "something or other" was telling me about these programs and I was also reading how many companies use things like that thesedays.


----------



## easteregg (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe they are owned by Bain Capital.  He he


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 10, 2013)

I emailed May 25 about the fact that they owed me $10 and only refunded $5. She said she would process another refund and it never happened. I emailed a few days ago and asked for my remaining $5 to be refunded immediately. I was told that they processed it and once that was done there was nothing they could do about it. I'm LIVID. I want my refund so I can move on!!


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Jun 10, 2013)

Ladies, there is another panty subscription available. It's Unmentionably Cheeky. It's $8 for 3 pairs (use code SUMMER) + free shipping. I just subscribed, so I haven't received my order yet. I know of one other blogger who has subscribed and liked it, so it might be worth a try.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Ladies, there is another panty subscription available. It's Unmentionably Cheeky. It's $8 for 3 pairs (use code SUMMER) + free shipping. I just subscribed, so I haven't received my order yet. I know of one other blogger who has subscribed and liked it, so it might be worth a try.Â


 I'm intrigued. Ill definitely be keeping an eye out for reviews!!


----------



## messylaughter (Jun 10, 2013)

This Unmentionably cheeky has the same flair as Panty Fly......I would be a bit nervous......


----------



## katlyne (Jun 10, 2013)

the website is very nice though. it looks good.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the website is very nice though. it looks good.


 i think their website is aesthetically pleasing but their fb sketches me out. they have all of two posts on there yet they have over 11k likes?


----------



## katlyne (Jun 10, 2013)

ohhh. yeah. that's a tad awkward...I don't know what to do!!! I really like the idea. but I'm scared of getting burned.


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 10, 2013)

Buy a $20 visa gift card and use that? They don't have my size so I'm forced to pass but I'm torn on its sketchitude.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhh. yeah. that's a tad awkward...I don't know what to do!!! I really like the idea. but I'm scared of getting burned.


 I know what you mean. Honestly I'd say to protect yourself just look for things that unsettle you. For me, the fb is one of them. That's why I want to wait and see if any MUT members or bloggers on the internet review them, I think that's another good indicator of how good the service is. With new services like this we really don't have much to go off of so that's really all we can do. Also contacting the company with a few questions to see how they respond is also helpful.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messylaughter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This Unmentionably cheeky has the same flair as Panty Fly......I would be a bit nervous......


 I have a very bad gut feeling about them, which for me is enough to say no.  Also, I could easily see where pantyfly would want to re-brand under another guise (not saying this is them, they seem awfully similar).. Some person on a blog said they could not get a pantyfly sub because they were on a waiting list or something, so they were so excited to get a sub to UC.

http://panties.umcheeky.com/about-us/

Notice how on their about us page they only have first names? Also, as everyone has mentioned, their social media following seems dodgy as well.

There are plenty of flags about.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 10, 2013)

I highly doubt this is Panty Fly rebranded. Their site actually looks good, and there are some reviews up. They also have an address in New York listed. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130136/what-new-subs-have-you-learned-about-inquiring-minds-want-to-know/540#post_2094910 I'm not going to sub this time, but I don't get the same feeling from them as from Panty Fly.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 10, 2013)

On their own though, they have enough red flags to be wary.  If they are legit, then I feel sorry for them, because they will have to deal with the comparisons and the PF aftermath.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Jun 10, 2013)

You all have valid concerns. The other blogger (JenniferV) who posted her review is how I came to know them. I'm willing to take the bullet for this one, so I'll let you know how it goes. The little interaction that I've had with customer service has been fine and they were quick to respond. They are a new company and if they are aware of PF and the bad reputation they have, I'd like to think that they are eager to provide good customer service and product. If you feel apprehensive, then no worries just don't subscribe until you know more about them and how they conduct their business.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You all have valid concerns. The other blogger (JenniferV) who posted her review is how I came to know them. I'm willing to take the bullet for this one, so I'll let you know how it goes. The little interaction that I've had with customer service has been fine and they were quick to respond. They are a new company and if they are aware of PF and the bad reputation they have, I'd like to think that they are eager to provide good customer service and product. If you feel apprehensive, then no worries just don't subscribe until you know more about them and how they conduct their business.


 Thanks for taking one for the team. Keep us posted. Maybe make a new thread for this one??


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good idea. I'll do that.


 I was trying to move all of the posts to a new topic for y'all but it was saying I couldn't move them to a new thread or something. So maybe if you create a new thread then it will let me move them all over. Idk why it isn't working for me tonight haha.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea I don't mind them in this thread but for the ease if finding it should this company end up being great or terrible it's good to have a separate thread.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 10, 2013)

Be sure to post a link here so I know where to go! Please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hugs


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 10, 2013)

> On their own though, they have enough red flags to be wary.Â  If they are legit, then I feel sorry for them, because they will have to deal with the comparisons and the PF aftermath.


That's true, but if they are legit, I would hate to see them fail by being falsely associated with PF. I have no idea what the real story behind them is, but I really don't get the vibe that they have anything to do with PF.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true, but if they are legit, I would hate to see them fail by being falsely associated with PF. I have no idea what the real story behind them is, but I really don't get the vibe that they have anything to do with PF.


 I just asked.  They aren't related.


----------



## katlyne (Jun 11, 2013)

> I just asked. Â They aren't related.


 Likely story. Lol. I jk. I like the sound of them. I wish I knew the difference between the "fun" "flirty" and "girly"


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Jun 11, 2013)

I just wanted to let you all know that when I subscribed the other day to Unmentionably Cheeky the following day (yesterday) by coincidence it seems, I was contacted by them to review their subscription. When I subscribed I used my personal email, so they had no idea who I was. I accepted the offer to review the subscription. I subscribed and paid for one box and the other will be for review purposes. I just wanted to disclose this information so no one thinks I am being biased because they offered me a free box. My review will be honest and do not want there to be any confusion or for anyone to think I mentioned them to get you to give them your business. As was suggested, I will start a new thread for this subscription when I have received the package.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

I got my box today! Everything fit really good and I'm super impressed that 2/3 are American Apparel. Totally worth it!


----------



## katlyne (Jun 13, 2013)

Uh oh. Panty fly sent out american apparel at first too.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Uh oh. Panty fly sent out american apparel at first too.


Oh, it is from Panty Fly? I thought this was the panty fly thread. Sorry, guess I was a bit behind.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, it is from Panty Fly? I thought this was the panty fly thread. Sorry, guess I was a bit behind.


 don't worry, this is the panty fly thread. it just got a little off topic with talks of a similar company, but it's good to get it back on topic now


----------



## katlyne (Jun 13, 2013)

> Oh, it is from Panty Fly? I thought this was the panty fly thread. Sorry, guess I was a bit behind.


 Lol. Das my bad. Pretty much everyone ditched the sketchiness that is Panty Fly. But I'm glad it works for you. Just be careful if you need CS. It sucks. And they're rude.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. Das my bad. Pretty much everyone ditched the sketchiness that is Panty Fly. But I'm glad it works for you. Just be careful if you need CS. It sucks. And they're rude.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## XJ Sarah (Jul 7, 2013)

I just subscribed few days ago im excited to see what they send me!


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 24, 2013)

What's a good panty sub


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's a good panty sub


 Splendies/Volupties or Unmentionably Cheeky


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's a good panty sub


 I do fine with Panty Fly. Before the whole fiasco began here, I had already signed up for a year sub. Then for some reason, I was not dropped and refunded after they sent out emails saying they would do so to all the prepaid subscribers. My sub continued and has had no problems since. They ship on time and provide tracking. So to date, I have had 4 shipments (3 panties each) of the mix and match. Out of the 12, I have loved 10 pairs, was neutral about 1, and hated 1. Not bad odds IMO. However, I am not sure I will continue after my year is up because of what went down here earlier in the year.  Just take a look at some reviews and see what fits your style and price range, there are tons of examples of what is sent in a typical month. Good luck!


----------



## BridgetPS (Aug 8, 2013)

So what was or is the issue with panty fly??


----------

